# Beeston



## horsestar (14 March 2013)

Anybody know what happened at beeston yesterday? A group of people arrived and lots of ponies/horses to stop the meat man buying them. The horses were selling for more than double what they'd normally fetch! We went to buy a youngster for my friend to bring on and just couldn't buy one as we kept getting outbid!


----------



## horsestar (14 March 2013)

*bought


----------



## Natch (14 March 2013)

I would imagine it was people inspired by the lady who was in the mail recently for rescuing from Beeston. Leave it a month or two and perhaps they will have bought all they can


----------



## horsestar (14 March 2013)

Really I totally missed that! You got a link to it? I was completely confused yesterday I had no idea what was going on?! They bought a shire with a mass of bleeding sarcoids and with sarcoids on chest and muzzle for £650 it was going to need slot of £ spending getting it right! 
I have bought a few from there to give a chance to but don't think I could have bought as many as this lady yesterday!!!!!


----------



## Oldenburg27 (14 March 2013)

The only time I dont go to beeston and something exciting happen's...

Also to add brought my Ex racer form there x


----------



## Baggybreeches (14 March 2013)

More well intentioned morons whose poor horses will clog up the welfare charities in the course of time. I really think Wright Manley should have a duty of care to stop people like this buying. The sooner horses are reclassified as livestock and people need permits to keep them the better. You can't keep a sheep without a permit why the hell should you be able to keep a horse without one?


----------



## horsestar (14 March 2013)

Ha! I am watching a youngster I bought from there at Stafford BE on 22nd march! I bought her as a yearling and sold her ready to break at 3 and she's 5 now and has turned out to be so brave and bold- totally fell in to the best hands and I feel I did a good deed that day! So many happy outcomes and I just take on one a year to give it a chance. How's your ex racer?


----------



## horsestar (14 March 2013)

Very true! I just was baffled!!!!


----------



## Natch (14 March 2013)

Can't find the original article by here is a version: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Woman-Lets-Pony-Move-Into-Her-Front-Room-330293.shtml


----------



## Oldenburg27 (14 March 2013)

horsestar said:



			Ha! I am watching a youngster I bought from there at Stafford BE on 22nd march! I bought her as a yearling and sold her ready to break at 3 and she's 5 now and has turned out to be so brave and bold- totally fell in to the best hands and I feel I did a good deed that day! So many happy outcomes and I just take on one a year to give it a chance. How's your ex racer?
		
Click to expand...



That's brill , I brought him by pure chance, I seen him and feel in love could not tell you to this day why. brought him 18th April 2012. He is a diamond he really is only thing he wont do is hack, but I have had horses who are 1000's  pounds worth of horse that wont hack  But he is teaching my sister to Sj, he has been turned into a show horse he went and Won his first TARA class and went Res Champ we all cried that day lol He also does workers with my sister she adores him he is the only one she gets upset about lol He is worth his weight in gold he really is... Here's  a couple of pics of him...


Day after we had him...







First show 2 months after we had him ( lots of bloody and sweat went into him...






And the stig off the dump 3 weeks ago... 






I dont agree with what the woman has done... But each to there own ..


----------



## Natch (14 March 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=594790 link to the quite long thread on HHO. I'm surprised it didn't end up being pulled


----------



## DressageCob (14 March 2013)

Someone I know was involved in the buying of all the horses. They were begging for donations all over facebook and then bought every horse Turners bid on. What they do now with all the horses I don't know.


----------



## babeandbessy (15 March 2013)

I can't say much on here but the horses these people bought are now in desperate need of help. If anybody would like to know full story please PM me


----------



## noodle_ (15 March 2013)

omg the day i was actually going to go!!!!! 


whyyy have they bought all these horses?!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (15 March 2013)

noodle_ said:



			whyyy have they bought all these horses?! 

Click to expand...

To save them from certain death!  They claim they out bid the 'bad meatman' on all.

There were posts on FB begging for donations use to buy with days before Beeston.

Even so I believe they bid more than they had!  Then had to beg for more in a hurry to pay!

So how the fook are they going to afford their feed and ongoing care?

Looks like some could have found good homes if they had butted out.  Instead they have left them with an uncertain future.


----------



## WelshD (15 March 2013)

helenalbert said:



			Someone I know was involved in the buying of all the horses. They were begging for donations all over facebook and then bought every horse Turners bid on. What they do now with all the horses I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

Its possible they dont know either!


----------



## Moomin1 (15 March 2013)

Where's the fb page?


----------



## Littlelegs (15 March 2013)

If they can't even afford to buy at beeston, then how the hell can they afford to keep them? My true opinion would just involve a lot of ****s. Most people fundraise if they wish to help charities, rather than make it a personal mission to provide future welfare cases. Stupid, stupid, brain dead, thoughtless, moronic, self serving, witless idiots. They've basically put their own desire to play the hero over any consideration of the horses future welfare. Morons.


----------



## noodle_ (15 March 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			To save them from certain death!  They claim they out bid the 'bad meatman' on all.

There were posts on FB begging for donations use to buy with days before Beeston.

Even so I believe they bid more than they had!  Then had to beg for more in a hurry to pay!

So how the fook are they going to afford their feed and ongoing care?

Looks like some could have found good homes if they had butted out.  Instead they have left them with an uncertain future.

Click to expand...


no way?! link??

its stupid - im for slaughter (humanely)! so they really have lined the pockets of breeders/dealers and done a bad'un where the horses are involved......


----------



## piebaldsparkle (15 March 2013)

noodle_ said:



			no way?! link??

its stupid - im for slaughter (humanely)! so they really have lined the pockets of breeders/dealers and done a bad'un where the horses are involved......

Click to expand...

http://www.facebook.com/groups/157295617759618/

They won't let me in


----------



## Oldenburg27 (15 March 2013)

noodle_ said:



			no way?! link??

its stupid - im for slaughter (humanely)! so they really have lined the pockets of breeders/dealers and done a bad'un where the horses are involved......

Click to expand...

Sadly they have your right and U agree with you... Poor soul's maybe it would have been best going that way and not suffer in the hands of stupid people...


----------



## Patterdale (15 March 2013)

They're also now fighting with each other over who gets the credit for 'saving' the horses, and apparently the two main ringleaders are just animal rights-eys who've jumped on the anti red lion bandwagon and can't tell a mare from a gelding. 

They've pushed all the prices up and come home with totally unsuitable horses, like entires and mares in foal. The dealers must be rubbing their hands in glee. 

Someone needs to report them for the poor horses sake.


----------



## horsestar (15 March 2013)

The funny thing was they said they were bidding against turners but at the time turners were not even round the ring(my mum is a farmer and is at beeston every Friday and knows all the blokes) and she said he's not even there when they were claiming. I even approached them about the fact they'd outbid us and it was a shame as we had a lovely farming home to offer and they said we could buy it off them but theyd paid well over what they normally make and it would have been a very expensive way to of bought it so we will wait until next time! 
If they had been aware of people in the seating were bidding they should have realised they were private buyers. Hey ho!


----------



## natalia (15 March 2013)

How stupid can you get! I've just tried to see the Facebook group which is completely mental. I guess though the animal rights people are all a bit mental. Funnily enough when you have a look at members lists the first person who comes in the horse hoarders mate.


----------



## Ibblebibble (15 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			If they can't even afford to buy at beeston, then how the hell can they afford to keep them? My true opinion would just involve a lot of ****s. Most people fundraise if they wish to help charities, rather than make it a personal mission to provide future welfare cases. Stupid, stupid, brain dead, thoughtless, moronic, self serving, witless idiots. They've basically put their own desire to play the hero over any consideration of the horses future welfare. Morons.
		
Click to expand...

what she said^^^ although i may have had to use more *****'s


----------



## Nudibranch (15 March 2013)

Good grief, where are these horses now then? These idiots ought to be brought to account. Totally agree the sooner owning a horse requires some sort of proper paperwork the better.

Just looked at the FB link... Im probably way behind everyone else here but close all the horse slaughterhouses? Then what? There's just no thought or common sense is there?


----------



## Coldfeet! (15 March 2013)

good grief!

This is the second time ive heard of this happening, someone im loosely aquainted with has done a similar thing, they even claim to be a horse welfare officer, something needs to be done. 

Perhaps a well worded petition may be in order written by a literate, sensible objective person.


----------



## Patterdale (15 March 2013)

I asked them what they thought would happen to the horses after all UK slaughterhouses were closed, and was shouted down with 'WE DON'T CARE! JUST CLOSE THE HELLHOUSES! Rararara etc etc' 
Then I was banned


----------



## lula (15 March 2013)

Ive been on the group in question since the lady who runs it started. (sister to the lady in the news recently in wales with the pic story with ponies in her living room)

It is absolute madness on a stick. The driving factor of this woman seems to be ego and a tragic event in her past which has left her with unresolved emotional issues and an obsession with rescuing mares and foals (especially) from the 'meat man' and Turners in particular.

The asking for donations that has gone on in the past few weeks within the group has been so strong if you dont donate money into her personal bank account (there is no charity set up as one of the sisters has CCJ's against her name)- you are told you will be responsible for a horse's death in as much as they will have less money without your donation to buy more.

People have been refused entry in to the group and thrown out, if you're not offering cash they're not interested.

Im in their very bad books as i refuse to donate to this farce myself and have had very ticked off private messages when i simply replied i didnt have the money to donate this week.

anyone who gains entry to this group can i just warn you, you will be deleted if you so much as ask an awkward question.

so you are aware, awkward questions include:

1. are you a registered charity and if so what is your name?

2. are these horses you buy up from Beeston being vet checked?

3. Why are you bidding against private buyers in the ring, bumping the price up 400% then, when you are approached by one outside the ring to buy, do you try to sell it for a £100 profit?

4. will any horses you rehome from your 'charity' have proper rehoming contracts put in place?

5. if you are collecting tenners just to buy them how are you going to afford to feed the latest 8 you bought at Beeston market this week?

anyone asking anything in this vein you will be accused of being all flavours of spies for the 'other side' and even members of Turner's family (the Red Lion slaughter house owner) and immediately deleted.

Just so you know!


----------



## Coldfeet! (15 March 2013)

I bet Turners are not very happy they are being made out to be evil horse murderers. I used them for disposal once, very professional.


----------



## noodle_ (15 March 2013)

i didnt join ^^^^^^ only because i am for slaughter.....


dosent make it a nice thing but its necessary and tbh people in the real world seeing real problems with know this.....

i personally wouldnt send my horse there but each to their own  


but tbh these "rescues" would probably be better off in dog food than the fate they have just got in the hands of these morons....


----------



## MerrySherryRider (15 March 2013)

Coldfeet! said:



			I bet Turners are not very happy they are being made out to be evil horse murderers. I used them for disposal once, very professional.
		
Click to expand...

You must have caught them on a good day then. Unfortunately two of those 'professional' slaughtermen have had their licences removed permanently. 
 Still, I guess you found the money useful.


----------



## Amymay (15 March 2013)

horserider said:



			Still, I guess you found the money useful.
		
Click to expand...

A really uncalled for, cruel and pathetic dig.


----------



## Amymay (15 March 2013)

lula said:



			Ive been on the group in question since the lady who runs it started. (sister to the lady in the news recently in wales with the pic story with ponies in her living room)

It is absolute madness on a stick. The driving factor of this woman seems to be ego and a tragic event in her past which has left her with unresolved emotional issues and an obsession with rescuing mares and foals (especially) from the 'meat man' and Turners in particular.

The asking for donations that has gone on in the past few weeks within the group has been so strong if you dont donate money into her personal bank account (there is no charity set up as one of the sisters has CCJ's against her name)- you are told you will be responsible for a horse's death in as much as they will have less money without your donation to buy more.

People have been refused entry in to the group and thrown out, if you're not offering cash they're not interested.

Im in their very bad books as i refuse to donate to this farce myself and have had very ticked off private messages when i simply replied i didnt have the money to donate this week.

anyone who gains entry to this group can i just warn you, you will be deleted if you so much as ask an awkward question.

so you are aware, awkward questions include:

1. are you a registered charity and if so what is your name?

2. are these horses you buy up from Beeston being vet checked?

3. Why are you bidding against private buyers in the ring, bumping the price up 400% then, when you are approached by one outside the ring to buy, do you try to sell it for a £100 profit?

4. will any horses you rehome from your 'charity' have proper rehoming contracts put in place?

5. if you are collecting tenners just to buy them how are you going to afford to feed the latest 8 you bought at Beeston market this week?

anyone asking anything in this vein you will be accused of being all flavours of spies for the 'other side' and even members of Turner's family (the Red Lion slaughter house owner) and immediately deleted.

Just so you know!
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.

Another welfare tragedy in the making. And is unfortunately the result of those with less intelligence than a knat getting involved in something they don't have a clue about.


----------



## Coldfeet! (15 March 2013)

horserider said:



			You must have caught them on a good day then. Unfortunately two of those 'professional' slaughtermen have had their licences removed permanently. 
 Still, I guess you found the money useful.
		
Click to expand...

They didnt slaughter my horse she was put to sleep at home by a vet, they just came to collect the empty shell. I had to pay for collection and disposal I didnt receive a penny.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (15 March 2013)

Coldfeet! said:



			They didnt slaughter my horse she was put to sleep at home by a vet, they just came to collect the empty shell. I had to pay for collection and disposal I didnt receive a penny.
		
Click to expand...

My apologies. 


The problem with slaughter houses failing to provide a humane and professional service is that every fruitloop will be trying to rescue theses horses without the resources to do so.
 Their efforts no matter how well meant are a drop in the ocean and I quite agree with others, the future of these rescues is not promising. 

Far better to campaign for CCTV in slaughter houses and better regulation.
I also agree with a disposal fee being levied on every horse bred in the UK.


----------



## Coldfeet! (15 March 2013)

horserider said:



			My apologies. 


The problem with slaughter houses failing to provide a humane and professional service is that every fruitloop will be trying to rescue theses horses without the resources to do so.
 Their efforts no matter how well meant are a drop in the ocean and I quite agree with others, the future of these rescues is not promising. 

Far better to campaign for CCTV in slaughter houses and better regulation.
I also agree with a disposal fee being levied on every horse sold in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Apology accepted, I really did struggle to keep a lid on it then! LOL I always try to be polite! LOL I would never send any horse of mine to a slaughter house and in fact at the time it was arranged by Rose Cottage vets in Sutton Weaver and I didnt know it was them until they turned up, I couldnt afford a pet cremation at the time so seemed the easiest choice.

I think the whole thing needs an overhaul, breeding/slaughter etc all seems to be out of control.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (15 March 2013)

Cheers Coldfeet.


----------



## Coldfeet! (15 March 2013)

horserider said:



			Cheers Coldfeet.
		
Click to expand...

You are welcome xxx

CCTV, very good idea!


----------



## Natch (15 March 2013)

The thing that amazes me is that the little people think that they know better than the big horse charities. WHW had been campaigning for years for better slaughter conditions for horses,  and are leading the CCTV in slaughterhouses petition. None of the big name charities support the forced closure of abattoirs, in fact I don't know of any of the smaller registered ones who do either. If the big equine charities acknowledge that whilst it may not be palatable, horse slaughterhouses have their place in equine welfare, who the nheck do these individuals think they are that their opinion is better than every single horse charity on NEWC??  driving up the price of horses who there is no demand for is only encouraging more and more bin end dealers to breed more to meet that false demand.


----------



## Natch (15 March 2013)

... i also wouldn't be surprised if some of those who bought at Beeston will have already been on the phone to all these charities, expecting them to take in these 'saved' horses. Again it comes down to lack of research; all the charities are full to bursting and unable to take in cases like these.


----------



## Amymay (15 March 2013)

Natch said:



			The thing that amazes me is that the little people think that they know better than the big horse charities. WHW had been campaigning for years for better slaughter conditions for horses,  and are leading the CCTV in slaughterhouses petition. None of the big name charities support the forced closure of abattoirs, in fact I don't know of any of the smaller registered ones who do either. If the big equine charities acknowledge that whilst it may not be palatable, horse slaughterhouses have their place in equine welfare, who the nheck do these individuals think they are that their opinion is better than every single horse charity on NEWC??  driving up the price of horses who there is no demand for is only encouraging more and more bin end dealers to breed more to meet that false demand. 

Click to expand...

Oh Natch, you are so spot on.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (15 March 2013)

Crazy. By boosting the price they have created a demand for the product. It's so very sad, but there's no market for these horses. 
There is a girl there now wanting a few hundred to rescue a horse that has been living on common ground for 3 years. Now , owners have told her she has a week to get the cash or the horse is off to slaughter. Not only is it an issue if she can't find 200 pounds to buy, but of course the owners could be exaggerating to sell. Also, why should people pay so this girl gets a free horse? 
Morons, its like clwyd-gate all over again!


----------



## Amymay (15 March 2013)

Well it's all gone horribly wrong.

Eviction notices for ponies due to refusal of the 'charity' to provide a vet for one in need.

Police in situ due to assault of landowner.  RSPCA on the way.

Really, you couldn't make it up.


----------



## Patterdale (15 March 2013)

I wish it WAS made up. 

Poor ponies


----------



## lastchancer (15 March 2013)

Nutters. There'll most likely be twice as many horses in the next sale....


----------



## piebaldsparkle (15 March 2013)

lastchancer said:



			Nutters. There'll most likely be twice as many horses in the next sale....
		
Click to expand...

and they wil be there again to buy, despite having to beg money to buy, no transport and nowhere to house them or money for their ongoing care.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (15 March 2013)

amymay said:



			Well it's all gone horribly wrong.

Eviction notices for ponies due to refusal of the 'charity' to provide a vet for one in need.

Police in situ due to assault of landowner.  RSPCA on the way.

Really, you couldn't make it up.
		
Click to expand...

Was the removal linked to the post where they said two people had upped the price of the rent, and then the frantic scrambling for horseboxes?

There's people on there saying how they can't put anymore on their credit card, how they can't afford to buy anything else until payday- fine, but don't take on lots of horses to rescue!


----------



## noodle_ (15 March 2013)

jeez you really coulnt make it up!!!!

so where are all these poor flipping rescues going!??!

can someone make them see sense and give them to the hunt?! much kinder fate surely!?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (15 March 2013)

Whoever posted this on their group - 




			Danielle Clay
Hi someone has advertised a 13hh first ridden little pally gelding. I would love to "rescue" this pony but im broke have six kids I cant afford to feed and my rents due. If you lovely lot give me £300 I can "save" this pony from a horrific death, you know like all them cows and sheep we eat that nobody gives a toss about... Anyway said pony could do with some rugs, a bridle, saddle, buckets, feed etc etc. So if you lovely lot want my bank details ill pm you all quite happily. I dont have any money to pay for the upkeep or even have anywhere to put it but im sure you lovely lot will help me and worst comes to worst I can sell it,to the first person that gushes at the pretty barbie pony. In fact what ill do is use my rent money and send the six kids out begging afterall we must save these ponies.... Hopefully from a fate far worse than death. Also ill make sure when im bidding against people that may actually have the knowledge to give said pony a chance that I push price up as much as possible because it makes me look far more heroic that way. Smdh
		
Click to expand...

 FPMSL


----------



## Patterdale (15 March 2013)

I think it was a member on here  

(Not me!)


----------



## Littlelegs (15 March 2013)

I want whoever posted that to be my new best friend, its brilliant.


----------



## DEEDEE83 (15 March 2013)

It was me ******ing sick of being quiet. They are idiots


----------



## Amaranta (15 March 2013)

helenalbert said:



			Someone I know was involved in the buying of all the horses. They were begging for donations all over facebook and then bought every horse Turners bid on. What they do now with all the horses I don't know.
		
Click to expand...


The idiots also bid on horses that private buyers were trying for.  This woman has no money, no knowledge and has 17 horses including a stallion and in foal mares on less than an acre.  The horses need to be rescued from here asap.  I hope WHW will act soon or there will be injuries at best.


----------



## Bikerchickone (15 March 2013)

They need shutting down permanently and soon. This is a really dangerous mess. Apparently the two from tonight have gone back to the less than an acre of ground with the rest of them. Oh and supposedly one of them punched one of the people who wanted a vet out to the pony. 

Poor poor ponies, out of the frying pan and into the fire


----------



## Adopter (15 March 2013)

Can not believe that people are so blinkered by their own ideas that anyone would try and keep 17 horses together in one small field, there are going to be injuries, poor animals, do hope something is done to stop this.

Last night on Radio 2 as I was stuck in traffic jam, was listening to comments that in trendy London Pubs, Horse burgers are in great demand due to all this publicity about horse meat, and one price quoted was £16 for a double burger one beef, one horse -  where will it all end.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 March 2013)

Baggybreeches said:



			More well intentioned morons whose poor horses will clog up the welfare charities in the course of time. I really think Wright Manley should have a duty of care to stop people like this buying. The sooner horses are reclassified as livestock and people need permits to keep them the better. You can't keep a sheep without a permit why the hell should you be able to keep a horse without one?
		
Click to expand...


Whilst I agree with the sentiment, and have long said you should have to have a licence to keep a horse, you don't actually need a permit to keep sheep. You need a holding number which is extremely easy to get - you simply apply to Defra.  The only reason for it is to track movement, not to assure welfare.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (15 March 2013)

DEEDEE83 said:



			It was me ******ing sick of being quiet. They are idiots
		
Click to expand...


I think I love you!


----------



## DEEDEE83 (15 March 2013)

The biggest worry is that they are currently trying to work out if I am serious..y dont they just donate to a proper charity or volunteer at one. Im sure they mean well but Ignorance is hard to convince. Im just astounded that anyone in that blinkered group believes any of the animals they bought are in a better position. The main women was talking complete nonsense earlier saying it was going to be,written in the contract that the only way any animal they loan can be pts is with her and her vets approval and by injection.. Ive been sat on my hands all day but ive lost it.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (15 March 2013)

Amaranta said:



			The idiots also bid on horses that private buyers were trying for.  This woman has no money, no knowledge and has 17 horses including a stallion and in foal mares on less than an acre.  The horses need to be rescued from here asap.  I hope WHW will act soon or there will be injuries at best.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know who owns the acre? As if that was my land, I'd be less than happy.

It's a shame, in a way, because I can see why people want to help- but, this is completely the wrong way. Donate to a registered charity, volunteer at one or whatever, but unless you have the funds, knowledge and time, don't 'rescue' umpteen horses, that you price out of genuine people who may have taken one on and given it a good life. All these people have done is got the sellers more profit than Turners would have, so encouraged them to sell/breed, because there's a market. 

DeeDee, of course I will help. I haven't got any credit left on my credit card, but it is ok because I can get post lots of pictures of said pony for you so we can all buy it together. *group hug*


----------



## Amaranta (15 March 2013)

horsesatemymoney said:



			Do you know who owns the acre? As if that was my land, I'd be less than happy.

It's a shame, in a way, because I can see why people want to help- but, this is completely the wrong way. Donate to a registered charity, volunteer at one or whatever, but unless you have the funds, knowledge and time, don't 'rescue' umpteen horses, that you price out of genuine people who may have taken one on and given it a good life. All these people have done is got the sellers more profit than Turners would have, so encouraged them to sell/breed, because there's a market. 

DeeDee, of course I will help. I haven't got any credit left on my credit card, but it is ok because I can get post lots of pictures of said pony for you so we can all buy it together. *group hug*
		
Click to expand...

It's their own garden, they did have some land that some poor sod had given for free, but they provided no hay for the horses and when the owner of the land said that one of them needed a vet, they said they had no money for one, they are now telling everyone on their group that the rent was doubled (as there was no rent charge that still equals £0) which is why they went there, apparently assaulted the chap and lost him his job to boot.  Apparently the police were there all day.


----------



## babeandbessy (16 March 2013)

Hi, me and my other half are the owners of the land that we kindly let this charity use. We even turned out our horses and let them use there stable aswell as our bedding, hay, food, rugs, headcollars.. they basically had nothing of there own. We even offered to call vet out for one that had infected cuts and absesses along its back. All we got for this was abused, assaulted on our own land and blocked in our own yard all day yesterday.. they dialed 999 5 times yesterday in total and finally after police arranged a box for them eventually at 9pm yesterday after we caught the ponies for them as they were unable to and causing more stress to the ponies arguing abd shouting around them. They are now all dumped on an unused field.. these people need stopping as there going to buy more ponies on wednesday and the 16 they already have are in a worse condition now than when they bought them


----------



## Adopter (16 March 2013)

babeandbessy said:



			Hi, me and my other half are the owners of the land that we kindly let this charity use. We even turned out our horses and let them use there stable aswell as our bedding, hay, food, rugs, headcollars.. they basically had nothing of there own. We even offered to call vet out for one that had infected cuts and absesses along its back. All we got for this was abused, assaulted on our own land and blocked in our own yard all day yesterday.. they dialed 999 5 times yesterday in total and finally after police arranged a box for them eventually at 9pm yesterday after we caught the ponies for them as they were unable to and causing more stress to the ponies arguing abd shouting around them. They are now all dumped on an unused field.. these people need stopping as there going to buy more ponies on wednesday and the 16 they already have are in a worse condition now than when they bought them
		
Click to expand...

What a terrible situation for you and your OH to be in, you did your best but you are dealing with people who seem to be beyond normal reason, just locked into a mind set that can not open to see other points of view.  The poor animals are going to suffer more as a result.  Their ignorance is no excuse for what will become neglect.

You do not say, but I hope one or more of the equine charities have been informed, they have the expertise to do something, and if the ponies were already unfit, then they are going to deteriote quickly and need help.

I do so hope that something is done to stop them, but sadly probably only an action in court can do that.


----------



## amandap (16 March 2013)

What an utterly depressing sad and sorry story.  That's humans for you, no thought of the consequences of actions to massage their egos and have their 5 minutes of fame. 

Perhaps we could all donate to the charity that has to mop up this mess with the poor horses stuck in the middle?


----------



## babeandbessy (16 March 2013)

Several equine charities are monitoring them.


----------



## Adopter (16 March 2013)

babeandbessy said:



			Several equine charities are monitoring them.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the update, lets hope they run out of money and have to stop buying, it is enough to put genuine people off using Beeston if they think prices will  will be run up just to feed these people's warped aims.

Like others feeling terribly sad at plight of ponies.


----------



## tessybear (16 March 2013)

I'm on the Facebook page and it's shocking how they think they are actually doing any good  what's going to happen to these poor mites when they get tired of being "heroes"


----------



## babeandbessy (16 March 2013)

There off to beeston on wednesday to buy more again


----------



## amandap (16 March 2013)

babeandbessy said:



			Several equine charities are monitoring them.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad of course but it's such a shame that they will probably only be able to intervene when something really bad happens.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 March 2013)

that FB group is completely terrifying


----------



## Amymay (16 March 2013)

Hopefully Beeston will refuse to let them buy.


----------



## tessybear (16 March 2013)

peteralfred said:



			that FB group is completely terrifying 

Click to expand...

Tell me about it  I have been itching to post exactly what i think of them all, but the abuse that will be issued from all of them doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Tell me about it  I have been itching to post exactly what i think of them all, but the abuse that will be issued from all of them doesn't appeal to me.
		
Click to expand...

they keep telling each other 'well said' but I can hardly follow a word of it.


----------



## tessybear (16 March 2013)

peteralfred said:



			they keep telling each other 'well said' but I can hardly follow a word of it.
		
Click to expand...

Just e-mailed super woman  regarding what they will be doing with the youngsters, if in a one to one home which they could have gone to if those idiots had not taken them all. Many of the youngsters could have been worked with and broken in giving them a bright future, i fear they shall be left to their own and grow up without a future ahead of them due to these "great" people and their work


----------



## honetpot (16 March 2013)

What really saddens me is there are people trying in difficult hostile circumstance trying to castrate colts and find knowledgable homes for ones they can rehome. Half of what these people have spent'saving' these poor ponies whould have helped animals which people can not even be bothered to euthanise properly.
http://www.facebook.com/groups/elybay/?fref=ts#!/groups/welshrehomingproject/?fref=ts
 Every one wants to be seen as resucueing something, I know a women who spent hundreds of pounds on a sheep 'rescued 'from slaughter but left a trail of debts and out buildings 4feet deep in manure, the sheep could look you in the eye. I think its a bit like OCD and they need treatment as they have no perpective.


----------



## Amaranta (16 March 2013)

Not sure how true it is but apparently the ones they took away are being fly grazed on Congleton Common?


----------



## Ladyinred (16 March 2013)

It's all going to hell in a handcart today. Accusations flying back and forth and more attention paid to egos than to the ponies.


----------



## doriangrey (16 March 2013)

My goodness!  I've just read this with an open mouth   Who is benefiting from this?  Certainly not the ponies by the sound of it .. tbh I wouldn't rehome a rabbit if I didn't have the know-how/resources to look after it properly.  Surely there is something that can be done to stop this kind of misguided interference?  It's really not enough just to be well-intentioned


----------



## Adopter (16 March 2013)

amymay said:



			Hopefully Beeston will refuse to let them buy.
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering about this, if they bought and then had to find money last week, how can they register as serious purchasers this week without money, I have no idea what the legal positon is and if the autioneers can ban them from purchasing at the sale, given that they are causing so much dispute and putting off genuine buyers.


----------



## babeandbessy (16 March 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Not sure how true it is but apparently the ones they took away are being fly grazed on Congleton Common?
		
Click to expand...

This is completely true!


----------



## Adopter (16 March 2013)

babeandbessy said:



			This is completely true!
		
Click to expand...

It gets worse, so irresponsible, how can fly grazing be a safe place for 'rescued animals'.

I know Congleton, but have never heard of Congleton Common


----------



## tessybear (16 March 2013)

Adopter said:



			It gets worse, so irresponsible, how can fly grazing be a safe place for 'rescued animals'.

I know Congleton, but have never heard of Congleton Common
		
Click to expand...

perhaps it's their nickname for "unsuspecting farmers field"


----------



## s4sugar (16 March 2013)

At least if they have just been throught Beeston the microchip numbers should be on record and the purchasers can be traced.
The Council should have their Animal Welfare Officer step up and impound them.


----------



## MurphysMinder (16 March 2013)

If they are older (which I believe some are), they won't necessarily have microchips will they?


----------



## s4sugar (16 March 2013)

Good point but they should be able to track them by association.


----------



## Silent Knight (16 March 2013)

what is the facebook link?


----------



## tessybear (16 March 2013)

Silent Knight said:



			what is the facebook link?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...9618&type=1&theater#!/groups/157295617759618/

Bunch of loonies the lot of them


----------



## horsestar (16 March 2013)

When I approached them on Wednesday I said I was not interested as they had bought it for far more money than we had gone too and on any other week would have been a good price! And it's not that we can't afford it was just the principle of it! Anyway we walked out but my mum got stuck behind some other people and as walked off theyd said I looked dodgy!!!!! Mum soon put them right! I would love to know how they see themselves if I'm dodgy!!!!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (17 March 2013)

horsestar said:



			theyd said I looked dodgy!!!!! QUOTE]

Bet they thought you were a Turner!  Anyone who questions them is a Turner!

Anyway can I suggest we all the ponies a favour and report their group on FB as a scam.  Report button is to the right of the 'join group' button.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/157295617759618/?fref=ts

Click to expand...


----------



## tessybear (17 March 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:





horsestar said:



			theyd said I looked dodgy!!!!! QUOTE]

Bet they thought you were a Turner!  Anyone who questions them is a Turner!

Anyway can I suggest we all the ponies a favour and report their group on FB as a scam.  Report button is to the right of the 'join group' button.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/157295617759618/?fref=ts

Click to expand...

Do you know what a Turner is ? That confused me i was accused of being a spy for questioning if they have seen horses being beaten by youths and starved/no water and apparantly "reported" is to BHS and WHW they had not come out ? They are very good with such things....  I'd rather burn money than give it to those idiots.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## piebaldsparkle (17 March 2013)

tessybear said:





piebaldsparkle said:



			Do you know what a Turner is ?
		
Click to expand...

Turner as is Turner's Abattoir aka Red Lion (You know where all the ponies they brought were headed to...........).
		
Click to expand...


----------



## tessybear (17 March 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:





tessybear said:



			Turner as is Turner's Abattoir aka Red Lion (You know where all the ponies they brought were headed to...........).
		
Click to expand...

Ah so basically anyone with common sense and a different view works at the abattoir  heard it all now.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## LovesCobs (17 March 2013)

Has it gone (the fb page)? or have they done what they said and removed all the people they don't know? What's the point in having a group to 'save' ponies if people can't join? I was just being nosey lol!!!  It was crazy on the last night and this morning, don't know how I stopped myself from commenting! One if them said that they'd had a call from those helping clywd Davies giving their support. It really was a bit mad and I couldn't understand half if it. I've not long got home and its not showing. Maybe I'm a turner as I've not given any money! Lol


----------



## Girlie1998 (17 March 2013)

horserider said:



			You must have caught them on a good day then. Unfortunately two of those 'professional' slaughtermen have had their licences removed permanently. 
 Still, I guess you found the money useful.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree horserider


----------



## justabob (17 March 2013)

Girlie1998 said:



			Totally agree horserider

Click to expand...

Clearly you have not read the whole thread. horserider apologised to the poster as she did not know her situation. Horrid first post from you too.


----------



## Girlie1998 (17 March 2013)

Girlie1998 said:



			Totally agree horserider

Click to expand...




justabob said:



			Clearly you have not read the whole thread. horserider apologised to the poster as she did not know her situation. Horrid first post from you too.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly I tried to delete once I read the whole thread however horserider was spot on with regards to the 2 slaughtermen in question.


----------



## justabob (17 March 2013)

Girlie1998 said:



			Clearly I tried to delete once I read the whole thread however horserider was spot on with regards to the 2 slaughtermen in question.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you might like to join their FB...STOP HORSE SLAUGHTER. I am sure you will be welcomed.


----------



## Girlie1998 (17 March 2013)

No thanks. I do not have Facebook, far too busy for that nonsense. I am sorry I am against animal cruelty if thats your thing. I have watched footage of what goes on in red lion and CCTV is a must for these poor animals.


----------



## Adopter (17 March 2013)

I do agree that it would be more helpful if the people buying up horses at Beeston could actually work to improve standards in places like Red Lion for all animals, CCTV being one tool that could help improve the situation, it would achieve more than extending the life of animals who are sick.  

I cannot help being worried about what is happening to the poor animals that have been purchased by well meaning people who do not seem to have any idea how to look after animals, and that they have fly grazing outside, in this weather, do hope they are giving them extra food, water etc.

Does anyone have an update on the horses and ponies?


----------



## justabob (17 March 2013)

Girlie1998 said:



			No thanks. I do not have Facebook, far too busy for that nonsense. I am sorry I am against animal cruelty if thats your thing. I have watched footage of what goes on in red lion and CCTV is a must for these poor animals.
		
Click to expand...

You have missed my point, as if cruelty is my thing. You are too silly to have any more communication with and I hope your stint on this forum is short lived.


----------



## Girlie1998 (17 March 2013)

justabob said:



			You have missed my point, as if cruelty is my thing. You are too silly to have any more communication with and I hope your stint on this forum is short lived.
		
Click to expand...

And suggesting I join a group on FB isn't silly? I no my stint shall not be short lived thank you very much.


----------



## justabob (17 March 2013)

Girlie1998 said:



			And suggesting I join a group on FB isn't silly? I no my stint shall not be short lived thank you very much.
		
Click to expand...

BTW its *know* and goodnight.


----------



## Girlie1998 (17 March 2013)

justabob said:



			BTW its *know* and goodnight.
		
Click to expand...

Btw it's *and* thanks for my english lesson sleep well


----------



## justabob (17 March 2013)

Girlie1998 said:



			Btw it's *and* thanks for my english lesson sleep well
		
Click to expand...

Lol. You sleep well too.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (23 March 2013)

Aside from this 'rescue' attempt, has anybody else ever had anything from Beeston? Pictures would be nice


----------



## Adopter (23 March 2013)

I keep thinking of the horses that were 'rescued' and how they are in this awful weather and  if they started off in poor condition, how are they now.

Does anyone have any updates?


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (24 March 2013)

Yes.. They added me to the group and have just read in one of their comments "what does bhs stand for?".....

Honestly........ 

I am finding it VERY hard to keep my mouth shut. (Wont last long though... lol  )


----------



## Adopter (24 March 2013)

JellyBeanSkittle said:



			Yes.. They added me to the group and have just read in one of their comments "what does bhs stand for?".....

Honestly........ 

I am finding it VERY hard to keep my mouth shut. (Wont last long though... lol  )
		
Click to expand...

Don't think I would be able to keep quiet either!  Any mention of what has happened to the horses?


----------



## katherinef (24 March 2013)

When I read about the woman keeping a horse in her living room etc and wanting to rescue all the ponies..I knew, just knew this would follow
What a shame these horses have been denied good knowledgeable homes and a bright future by these idiots
Please good WHW get involved as if they are not already stretched to the limit.


----------



## misterjinglejay (24 March 2013)

The whole thing's a complete joke. If asked what they plan to do with the unwanted ponies if turners closes, they have no idea!


----------



## katherinef (24 March 2013)

maybe its time to start thinking of horses as livestock which I know not everyone likes to do as horses also sometimes cross over into the "pet category" however if this improved the welfare situation for the horse would this be a way forward? for example if you needed proper permits to keep a horse this might deter the idiots


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (24 March 2013)

There are photos showing the horses/ponies in stables which she says a 'lovely family' are letting them have, then comments about how awful the previous landowners were (who were only helping and abused by them!) 

It is all becoming very cult like...


----------



## horsestar (24 March 2013)

Does it say how the shire with all the sarcoids is?


----------



## horsesatemymoney (24 March 2013)

JellyBeanSkittle said:



			There are photos showing the horses/ponies in stables which she says a 'lovely family' are letting them have, then comments about how awful the previous landowners were (who were only helping and abused by them!) 

It is all becoming very cult like... 

Click to expand...

There seems to be one girl who was getting money to rescue a horse, people donated, she's now been banned for being a 'doubter'- but she was one of them until a few hours ago!


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (24 March 2013)

Yes she did! Read that earlier, Kate something wasn't it?! They said they were dubious of her in the first place!!! :/ the woman at the forefront, Ruth, looks and sounds like an absolute fruit cake...


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (24 March 2013)

Horsestar - they posted a nice photo of her in a stable saying she had been rehomed I believe.


----------



## Queenbee (25 March 2013)

lula said:



			Ive been on the group in question since the lady who runs it started. (sister to the lady in the news recently in wales with the pic story with ponies in her living room)

It is absolute madness on a stick. The driving factor of this woman seems to be ego and a tragic event in her past which has left her with unresolved emotional issues and an obsession with rescuing mares and foals (especially) from the 'meat man' and Turners in particular.

The asking for donations that has gone on in the past few weeks within the group has been so strong if you dont donate money into her personal bank account (there is no charity set up as one of the sisters has CCJ's against her name)- you are told you will be responsible for a horse's death in as much as they will have less money without your donation to buy more.

People have been refused entry in to the group and thrown out, if you're not offering cash they're not interested.

Im in their very bad books as i refuse to donate to this farce myself and have had very ticked off private messages when i simply replied i didnt have the money to donate this week.

anyone who gains entry to this group can i just warn you, you will be deleted if you so much as ask an awkward question.

so you are aware, awkward questions include:

1. are you a registered charity and if so what is your name?

2. are these horses you buy up from Beeston being vet checked?

3. Why are you bidding against private buyers in the ring, bumping the price up 400% then, when you are approached by one outside the ring to buy, do you try to sell it for a £100 profit?

4. will any horses you rehome from your 'charity' have proper rehoming contracts put in place?

5. if you are collecting tenners just to buy them how are you going to afford to feed the latest 8 you bought at Beeston market this week?

anyone asking anything in this vein you will be accused of being all flavours of spies for the 'other side' and even members of Turner's family (the Red Lion slaughter house owner) and immediately deleted.

Just so you know!
		
Click to expand...

Christ, just opened this thread for the first time!  Honestly, another classic case of indiscriminate breeding of and I'm not talking horses


----------



## lastchancer (25 March 2013)

Queenbee said:



			Christ, just opened this thread for the first time!  Honestly, another classic case of indiscriminate breeding of and I'm not talking horses

Click to expand...


Hahahaha very true lol!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (25 March 2013)

horsestar said:



			Does it say how the shire with all the sarcoids is?
		
Click to expand...

They haven't got it.  Two of their members (now left I think), brought and has been rehomed by one of them, so it could get immediate vet treatment and a secure future.


----------



## lowjumper (26 March 2013)

About time people were put straight on these so called horse lovers.

It is a con, an atempt to make money. they have no idea of how to look after horses and were buying in order to make money off gullible people.

They owe money all over and were trying to make from it. Why do you think their facebook page is closed to all but a select few?

They are also trying to run dog kennels along with horses and 1 acre. It's a joke. Please don't be fooled by them and certainly do not give money.
http://www.happydogsdaycare-cheshire.co.uk/contact-us


----------



## Adopter (26 March 2013)

lowjumper said:



			About time people were put straight on these so called horse lovers.

It is a con, an atempt to make money. they have no idea of how to look after horses and were buying in order to make money off gullible people.

They owe money all over and were trying to make from it. Why do you think their facebook page is closed to all but a select few?

They are also trying to run dog kennels along with horses and 1 acre. It's a joke. Please don't be fooled by them and certainly do not give money.
http://www.happydogsdaycare-cheshire.co.uk/contact-us

Click to expand...

Not heard the bit about the dog kennels before, have they still got a lot of horses on the small 1acre, or have they rehomed any?


----------



## lowjumper (27 March 2013)

Don't know about the horses depends if she has sold them for a profit.

Why do you think she has banned certain people form facebook?
Is it because she has been found out and people know about her past?


----------



## Patterdale (27 March 2013)

Well apparently they are back at beeston today, bidding against private homes and telling people they are rescuing from the meat man. 
They must have around 30 ponies now and 1 acre, and zero knowledge. Disaster.


----------



## Ladyinred (27 March 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Well apparently they are back at beeston today, bidding against private homes and telling people they are rescuing from the meat man. 
They must have around 30 ponies now and 1 acre, and zero knowledge. Disaster.
		
Click to expand...

Just read they have bought 7 today... and no funds to pay for them, yet again.


----------



## BlairandAzria (27 March 2013)

Barmy, absolutely bonkers. Are any of the charities doing anything? 

Don't suppose Wright Manley can do anything to stop them, nor would they want to I'd imagine.


----------



## Dab (27 March 2013)

BlairandAzria said:



			Barmy, absolutely bonkers. Are any of the charities doing anything? 

Don't suppose Wright Manley can do anything to stop them, nor would they want to I'd imagine.
		
Click to expand...

If they are unable to pay or default on their bill then possibly Wright Manley would not allow them to bid in future?


----------



## Ladyinred (27 March 2013)

Dab said:



			If they are unable to pay or default on their bill then possibly Wright Manley would not allow them to bid in future?
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is  Dab there are some very big hearted people there who are running round in circles to bale her out. Can't mention names so please dont ask, but a certain HHOer is homing one


----------



## lowjumper (27 March 2013)

You could try googling their names and seeing the comments

Need to ask what happened to the money raised at the Red Lion that was supposed to go to a horse charity

Sandwich and picnic come to mind


----------



## horsesatemymoney (27 March 2013)

Did anybody find where the girl who was rescuing the coloured cob went?  if the group is fraud, then why's it not been reported?


----------



## horsestar (27 March 2013)

They definitely were there today and bought more horses. We actually managed to get my friend one today which has the nicest home on a farm. We did bid on a couple but this one was meant to be! We did notice them with the video camara.


----------



## TheFox (27 March 2013)

Slightly off on a tangent, does anyone know what happened to the very very poor 1 year old filly  that caused quiet a stir that went through? She really pulled at my heart strings, poor filly. I sincerely hope she found either a good home or someone who would put her out of her misery. 

On another note the Wright Manley auctioneer did have a bit of a dig at these irresponsible women and was rightfully applauded.


----------



## babeandbessy (27 March 2013)

They left one horse at beeston unpaid for today.. Just abandoned it.. What kind of 'rescuers' would do that! Luckily that ponies safe now


----------



## Adopter (27 March 2013)

babeandbessy said:



			They left one horse at beeston unpaid for today.. Just abandoned it.. What kind of 'rescuers' would do that! Luckily that ponies safe now
		
Click to expand...

Just another example of how this whole 'rescue mission' is totally flawed.  So glad pony is now safe.


----------



## platypus (27 March 2013)

They are also planning a protest
taken from the fb page;
Right I'm planning a protest outside redlion within the next week or so. Names please and let's start this moving. To static help please and let's start addressing issues.


----------



## Amymay (28 March 2013)

platypus said:



			They are also planning a protest
taken from the fb page;
		
Click to expand...

Better than buying ponies.


----------



## Adopter (28 March 2013)

amymay said:



			Better than buying ponies.
		
Click to expand...

Yes definately - and hopefully a way to get their message across and improve things for all animals going for slaughter.


----------



## Amymay (28 March 2013)

Adopter said:



			Yes definately - and hopefully a way to get their message across and improve things for all animals going for slaughter.
		
Click to expand...

Well, they don't really have a message as such.  But anything that stops them buying equines, is just fine by me.


----------



## horsestar (28 March 2013)

Sad bit is if they left one there cos they couldn't pay then it's probable that turners ended up with it so beeston could recover the debt!!! So really they are best staying away and what will be will be! I actually can not stand to even look at them!


----------



## horsestar (28 March 2013)

Just read that it's safe now! But if they keep doing that then they are wasting a lot of time a d cheating people out of genuine purchases yet again!!!!!


----------



## lowjumper (28 March 2013)

platypus said:



			They are also planning a protest
taken from the fb page;
Right I'm planning a protest outside redlion within the next week or so. Names please and let's start this moving. To static help please and let's start addressing issues.

Click to expand...

They are planning a protest so that they can collect money again for a 'horse charity'


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (2 April 2013)

Well.... I couldnt hold it much longer....

Posted a very amicable comment for discussion:

Would it not be more feasible to support and campaign for cctv and stricter regulations in all slaughterhouses, perhaps especially Red Lion, as you can join forces with the likes of WHW & BHS. No animal deserves to end their life in pain or suffering, however slaughterhouses are a means to an end, especially in this current climate. If regulation and supervision could be allowed, it would perhaps be some comfort and justice to know that these animals are PTS in the most humane way. Thought's?

.... and have been booted!!!


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (2 April 2013)

I thought I was being tremendously nice, considering!!!


----------



## platypus (2 April 2013)

I was just about to like that comment, they started saying should we start slaughtering cats and dogs too...bangs head against wall


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (2 April 2013)

Do rescue centres and the like not have their animals (ie cats and dogs) pts because they cannot care long term for such animals if they are not rehomed?! Same thing! *head.. desk..*


----------



## Adopter (2 April 2013)

I don't think reason interests them sadly, just hope their antics end without causing harm.

A number of people seem to have posted that they have been removed, so wonder how much genuine interest they really have in animal welfare.


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (2 April 2013)

Ruth was seemingly enjoying a row with a certain person before I "left". 126 post and yet she loathes "the arguments"... yep. Alright. Whatever. 
Thats why she added this certain person for the second time then was is? 

Whole thing is a money making scam, taking nieve and do gooding peoples hard earned pennies to do what? These animals she rescues are going to end up right where they were in the first place because this so called "charity" doesnt even have measures in place for basic welfare! Sudden posts on their facebook wall for urgent cash and horseboxes needed when they are at Beeston or get kicked out of their current stabling. She wont even get a proper paypal account or charity status but dodged the questions all too many times when asked why or when she will do it. 

Utter. Sham. 

Feel sorry for the people caught up with her who are truly well meaning, as well as the horses who have an even uncertain future with a woman who cannot give them a secure financial future. 

Sorry. It has made me madder than I thought!


----------



## Natch (2 April 2013)

What did the auctioneer say?


----------



## platypus (2 April 2013)

I know what you mean the Fb page it self is just a handfull of people on her side and everybody else they fall out with-you cant ask them a question simple or not they just fail to see the point and scream CLOSE RED LION!!
I personally dont know what they do/where they keep these rescued horses but from what ive seen there seems to be no structure what so ever and only 'good' things posted are so and so after a brush. They have been asked on several occasions by different people if they intend to become a registered charity or change there focus to cctv in slaughter houses but again they just hurl abuse.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 April 2013)

Does anyone know the current condition of the horses that they have bought?


----------



## Adopter (2 April 2013)

So wrong that people can call themselves a charity without registering and going though all the checks.

I have put up a new thread with a link to WHW petition re CCTV in Slaughter houses, I do hope some more people will sign it so they get the number of signatures they need.


----------



## widget (3 April 2013)

Ironically Ruth breeds kittens and sells them and due to te fact she has annoyed her neighbours has eight cats locked in one room in her house. By her own admission it stinks of cat wee. Welfare? PAH! Breeding kittens when the world is over run with them, 'rescuing' horses from Beeston then having nowhere to put them? She wouldn't know animal welfare if it poked her in the eye!


----------



## lowjumper (4 April 2013)

widget said:



			Ironically Ruth breeds kittens and sells them and due to te fact she has annoyed her neighbours has eight cats locked in one room in her house. By her own admission it stinks of cat wee. Welfare? PAH! Breeding kittens when the world is over run with them, 'rescuing' horses from Beeston then having nowhere to put them? She wouldn't know animal welfare if it poked her in the eye!
		
Click to expand...

jackie does the dog side of things

http://www.happydogsdaycare-cheshire.co.uk/

Next time at beeston ask her what a CCJ means and failed limited companies.
or in a previous life

http://www.northwichguardian.co.uk/news/1385337.brides_up_in_arms_at_missing_shop_owner/


----------



## Moomin1 (4 April 2013)

lowjumper said:



			jackie does the dog side of things

http://www.happydogsdaycare-cheshire.co.uk/

Next time at beeston ask her what a CCJ means and failed limited companies.
or in a previous life

http://www.northwichguardian.co.uk/news/1385337.brides_up_in_arms_at_missing_shop_owner/

Click to expand...

How do you know that is the same woman?


----------



## hackneylass2 (4 April 2013)

What  cats does this Ruth breed?  If she is registered with GCCF, CA or a breed society maybe a nod in their direction would not go amiss.

I have links with a lot of cat clubs so would welcome any info.

Cheers.


----------



## lowjumper (4 April 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			How do you know that is the same woman?
		
Click to expand...

The surname is from a past relationship

It doesn't matter whether you believe it or not, I am just trying to warn you, do not trust these two.
Should you want to give money give it to a horse charity or something similar.

I am just trying to stop all horse lovers from wasting their money by placing it in the wrong hands.


----------



## horsestar (5 April 2013)

They filmed what they thought was the meat man and posted it to you tube! This was in beeston on the first day they turned up. Big argument at the end. The meat man guy is actually in the black jacket not the tweed!!! Type in beeston movie 2013 to you tube!!!!


----------



## Natch (5 April 2013)

Oh fgs


----------



## platypus (8 April 2013)

These deluded people actually think they have helped shut down red lion!! but now dont want the horses to be exported, so are planning on going to beeston and buying as much as they can and are already asking for money


----------



## Ladyinred (9 April 2013)

platypus said:



			These deluded people actually think they have helped shut down red lion!! but now dont want the horses to be exported, so are planning on going to beeston and buying as much as they can and are already asking for money 

Click to expand...

Reading around the various FB groups, Beeston is going to be a car crash this week. It has all the potential to turn very nasty.


----------



## platypus (9 April 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Reading around the various FB groups, Beeston is going to be a car crash this week. It has all the potential to turn very nasty.
		
Click to expand...

In what way?? Is there no way they can refuse to let these groups/protesters in-obviously hard to identify them, maybe have them removed once inside and form


----------



## horsestar (9 April 2013)

The police have attended each week which has been a good thing not that it stops anything. But They do stick out like a sore thumb with their video camara and a huge group of them round the ring. I am going this week to have another look at the goings on! 
P.s we did eventually manage to buy one right at the end of the last auction.


----------



## loisb501 (9 April 2013)

Just read through the whole thread, !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWhK-o7mp6g

Is the main woman the one in the black with the curly hair?


They seem terribly aggressive- dread to think how they are with the horses if this is how they interact with people.


----------



## Amymay (9 April 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Reading around the various FB groups, Beeston is going to be a car crash this week. It has all the potential to turn very nasty.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, this is what I'm hearing too.  Could be very, very nasty indeed.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 April 2013)

I'm still wondering what has happened to the horses that they have already bought? Are they OK?


----------



## Amymay (9 April 2013)

Faracat said:



			I'm still wondering what has happened to the horses that they have already bought? Are they OK?
		
Click to expand...

Who knows?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 April 2013)

I just have a horrible feeling that their 'rescuing' is going to cause lots of suffering.


----------



## LittleGinger (9 April 2013)

loisb501 said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWhK-o7mp6g

Click to expand...


Ye gods.


----------



## Amymay (9 April 2013)

Faracat said:



			I just have a horrible feeling that their 'rescuing' is going to cause lots of suffering. 

Click to expand...

Going to?  It already has.


----------



## misterjinglejay (9 April 2013)

Faracat said:



			I just have a horrible feeling that their 'rescuing' is going to cause lots of suffering. 

Click to expand...

That's what worries me, too. There are far worse fates for a horse than slaughter *searches for tin hat*


----------



## rowan666 (9 April 2013)

^^misterjay u whole heartedly agree! Horses woukd be better being slaughtered than suffer at the hands of those people


----------



## rowan666 (9 April 2013)

* I agree! Stupid phone!


----------



## BlairandAzria (9 April 2013)

Amymay would it be worth a call to Cheshire police just to let them know that trouble is expected - they might be more aware and send a bigger presence? If theres concrete plans afoot via faceache etc might be worth emailing them a screen shot - I'm happy to do so if you want to forward me the info.


----------



## Amymay (9 April 2013)

I think they're all ready aware.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 April 2013)

amymay said:



			Going to?  It already has.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I'm not surprised.

So they're going to keep on buying more while unable to care for the ones they have too?

Are they trying to rehome the horses they have?

It's just going to get worse and worse and a proper charity will probably have to clear up the mess.


----------



## tessybear (9 April 2013)

-	Last time i was on the fb page... i left after questioning them and receiving abuse from a bunch of uneducated "women". They were putting colts in with mares, turning them out into concrete areas no bedding down etc so  if those horses needed a wee most would not have gone due to splash. They seemed to think they were super heroes and by giving these horses out on "loan" to people they were doing the world some good. 

What happens when these "loan" homes give up ? multiple reasons why people may give up in this climate !

What happens when they get so many bloody horses hey cannot visit each horse and check it's being cared for ?

And perhaps the most worrying who on earth will pay for all the feed and vet bills ? Who will pay to have their feet done ? 

Idiots... everywhere


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (9 April 2013)

There are Far too Many old infirm unwanted horses in this Country Humane Slaughter all the way rather than these stupid charities and welfare organisations that just want to perpetuate suffering of old horses that it would be better off and kinder for them to be Slaughtered Humanely rather than this 
"WE have too Save Everthing" Mentality


----------



## Natch (9 April 2013)

Has the facebook page gone, or have I just been ejected?


----------



## Fii (9 April 2013)

Natch said:



			Has the facebook page gone, or have I just been ejected?  

Click to expand...

i have infiltrated the fb page, i havent posted anything yet as i would be ejected, keeping a low profile to see what is going on! Very difficult, there is a lot of back patting and waffle!


----------



## platypus (9 April 2013)

Fii said:



			i have infiltrated the fb page, i havent posted anything yet as i would be ejected, keeping a low profile to see what is going on! Very difficult, there is a lot of back patting and waffle! 

Click to expand...

Me too im just watching, however it makes me so angry that these people seem to have zero knowledge of what they are actually talking about and are more interested in posting pictures of foals saying how cute, this is how a mother and foa should be etc. These 'rescue' horses seem to have disappeared yet they are asking for money to buy more  seriously deluded women who i think are just more interested in the drama of arguing with others who pose questions(of which they cant actually answer just hurl abuse) and patting each other on the back for 'closing the red lion'


----------



## lowjumper (9 April 2013)

I have said before DO Not give these women any money.
Ask them to explain tomorrow what a CCJ is and see the reaction. Ask them whether they own or rent the stables they say they own and if rented does the landlord know?

They have little interest in horses it is just a money making scheme. Ask about failed bridal businesses and why they have now set another one up in one of their kids names and not their own,

"Is the main woman the one in the black with the curly hair?"
Yes that is Jackie 
Dont give them money, you would be better burning it as at least it would provide some heat


----------



## misterjinglejay (10 April 2013)

Hairy Old Cob said:



			There are Far too Many old infirm unwanted horses in this Country Humane Slaughter all the way rather than these stupid charities and welfare organisations that just want to perpetuate suffering of old horses that it would be better off and kinder for them to be Slaughtered Humanely rather than this 
"WE have too Save Everthing" Mentality
		
Click to expand...

Absobloodylutely


----------



## Amymay (10 April 2013)

Apparently it's very, very busy there today.


----------



## BlairandAzria (10 April 2013)

Busy with people? Or busy with ponies going through? Wonder where theyre all going to go now turners is closed? :rolleseyes:


----------



## Amymay (10 April 2013)

Busy with people.  No meat man to bid against.


----------



## LaurenBay (10 April 2013)

I joined the Facebook group yesterday for curiosity. Below is a recent status update from them, then my reply. 

Can I put a urgent Appeal out. Jackie is at Beeston Market I hear that many lorries are unloading now full of horses. Can you please please a on agin to help her help them. These are dangerous waters and meatman will no doubt bid. Yes Redlion has closed but for how long? They could bid today to keep at Turners fattening farm at Bakewell. Please help she's in the ring at 11. Please any help.... You can pay direct to Beeston Market account in the name of Jackie Jones. Please don't call before 11.35 ish as she will be saving after 11. Sale begins at 11 o clock. Please don't let another mare in foal go through for Turner to grab. Jackie needs financial help to save them as she also has the other rescued to feed and care for who by the way are doing wonderful! Please help her Sara elms off this Campaigh is also with her today!

my comment:

Hello, am I right in thinking that you are relying on donations to take care of the Horses you have already bought at Beeston? if the answer is yes, then surely it is better to use the funds on them Horses, rather then get more Horses. Some Horses could come with so many medical issues that will need vet treatment, Not only will it be finanancialy crippling to you but also will take up so much time. Your heart is in the right place, but what happens when the donations slow down or even worse stop all together? you will be left with a heart breaking decision to have to either pass them on all on (again) or put them all to sleep. I agree it is horrible to think that Horses go to the meat man, but if treated with dignity and respect (I understand Redlion did not!) this is a kinder end for them. Unfourtantly there are so many unwanted Horses in this country and for every Horse you save there are another 5 waiting to take its place. In an ideal world, everyone would keep their beloved Horses and PTS at home when the time comes. As we all know this is not the case.


----------



## LaurenBay (10 April 2013)

It appears that for the Horses they "rescue" today, they are trying to find somewhere to put them.


----------



## Amymay (10 April 2013)

Ah Lauren, your post will sadly fall on deaf ears.

I wonder if they'll leave any behind today, that they bid on - as they did the other week.  Or ask for a refund on monies spent when they changed their mind......


----------



## LaurenBay (10 April 2013)

I will ask you to leave now Lauren go

Above is the reply I got


----------



## Amymay (10 April 2013)

LaurenBay said:



			I will ask you to leave now Lauren go

Above is the reply I got 

Click to expand...

Surprise, surprise.


----------



## LaurenBay (10 April 2013)

I've also been blocked. Some peope live in a dream world, it is utter madness.


----------



## poops (10 April 2013)

I re-homed a little mare last year. She was "rescued" by a well meaning person at an auction. I assume that the "rescuer" had thought they had a grateful loving little pony. 

The reality was that the pony was very scared, aggressive & had a few health issues. The "rescuer" decided this wasn't what she expected & abandoned the pony. She was found alone, lice ridden with an embedded headcollar in her face.

The little pony was re-homed twice by a charity & sent back on both occasions due to her behaviour. I have had her a year now. She has calmed down a lot & become a relaxed sweet little girl.

Maybe it would have been better if the meat man had bought her. She has had a horrible time of it in the past & it has taken her years to recover.

I hope the Beeston horses that have been "rescued" cope better than she did & that they find kind homes


----------



## Antw23uk (10 April 2013)

LaurenBay said:



			I will ask you to leave now Lauren go

Above is the reply I got 

Click to expand...

 This did make me chuckle. What planet are they on? 

I had a quick look on the FB page and its amazing really. They are seriously wrong in the head and seriously do not see any wrong in what they are doing!


----------



## Oldenburg27 (10 April 2013)

I just can not believe Wright Manley have let them carry on buying ...


----------



## Amymay (10 April 2013)

It's quite extraordinary isn't it??

Apparently their buying representative was jeered today....


----------



## Oldenburg27 (10 April 2013)

amymay said:



			It's quite extraordinary isn't it??

Apparently their buying representative was jeered today....
		
Click to expand...

I'm just gobsmacked by the whole situation, nothing surprises with them lot..

Surley they can refuse to sell them to the idiot??


----------



## Amymay (10 April 2013)

That's what I thought Oldenburg.  But they've been pushing the prices up.  Go figure....


----------



## Pipkin (10 April 2013)

The Llanybydder mafia would have a field day with them, I doubt they'd make it out alive


----------



## Shettie (10 April 2013)

Did they buy anything today?


----------



## poorchickens (10 April 2013)

On their page it says they've bought 7 including a mare in foal and they need £800.


----------



## Amymay (10 April 2013)

I think they need rather more than that.  And that nothing will be leaving with them until their bill is paid......


----------



## Pipkin (10 April 2013)

Ansiscool said:



			On their page it says they've bought 7 including a mare in foal and they need £800.
		
Click to expand...

Have you got the link to their page? Only one I'm on is the event one. have been searching for ages!


----------



## poorchickens (10 April 2013)

I'm on my phone so can't link. It's called " Stop Horse Slaughter - Full Stop. Look Into Their Eyes Campaign. " It's a closed group so you need to request to join.


----------



## Amymay (10 April 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/157295617759618/?fref=ts


----------



## Amymay (10 April 2013)

Bill is paid.


----------



## cob&onion (10 April 2013)

Okay so in a nutshell:

A Group of people are buying up all the horses that the meatman (turners) are bidding on at beeston market - these people have no money and are relaying on donations from the public to feed them etc....these people don't really know what they are doing...putting mares in with colts/horses in stables with no bedding etc etc

Is that right?!! 

And people are actually giving them money to do this?
Where are they keeping these horses?
Who is transporting them all all back to where ever they are kept?

Shocking


----------



## FionaM12 (10 April 2013)

cob&onion said:



			Okay so in a nutshell:

A Group of people are buying up all the horses that the meatman (turners) are bidding on at beeston market - these people have no money and are relaying on donations from the public to feed them etc....these people don't really know what they are doing...putting mares in with colts/horses in stables with no bedding etc etc

Is that right?!! 

And people are actually giving them money to do this?
Where are they keeping these horses?
Who is transporting them all all back to where ever they are kept?

Shocking 

Click to expand...

It would seem they are also doing this when the meatman isn't even there, meaning they're outbidding buyers (some from here) who have a good home for the horse.


----------



## cob&onion (10 April 2013)

Obviously these people think they are doing a good deed by *rescuing* these horses, but surely the slaughter house and an instant death is far better than being bought into an uncertain future - i just can't see how these people are going to afford the farrier/worming/costs of winter etc.......what happens when the funding dries up  very sad 

I wonder where they are keeping them all.  Any idea on how many of these horses they have *rescued* ?  and why bid on ones that are not being bid on by the meatman?  

All a bit odd if you ask me..........


----------



## JulesRules (10 April 2013)

Is there something positive we can actually do about this? 

Are there people on here who could rehome one of the horses for instance? I bet the people just like the attention and if you took one as a rehomed rescue you would never hear from them again

Am I just being naive?


----------



## doriangrey (10 April 2013)

This is painful to follow.  Are any of the 'rescuers' horsey people or do they at least have anyone knowledgable on hand to advise them?  I'm going out to feed my chickens ....


----------



## AmiRobertson (10 April 2013)

That woman is mental! I am a member on their group as found it interesting to watch and I find her demands for money ridiculous! How can go to a market pay well over the rate for the horses they are buying but without the money to take them home let alone pay for up keep :/ the people supporting her are just as mad! If you try to reason with her even in a sensitive manner you get accused of being in cahoots with the meat man and banned from the page! Personally Beeston should ban them if they are not able to pay for the horses!


----------



## Amaranta (10 April 2013)

They have no experience with horses at all 

They apparently have the 'help' of someone who claims to be an eventer (probably local hunter trails).

One of the horses purchased today is a chesnut tb with a large hot swelling on her hock so will need a vet pretty damn soon.

*head desk*

ETA:  Just last night one of them was asking if their rescued infoal mare would make a good foster mother for an orphan foal - the mind boggles at the sheer ignorance and stupity.


----------



## platypus (10 April 2013)

Taken from the page

I may of found land by me but need go and find the owner to see if its free but I don't drive

Are they serious


----------



## Amaranta (10 April 2013)

platypus said:



			Taken from the page

I may of found land by me but need go and find the owner to see if its free but I don't drive

Are they serious

Click to expand...


Oh my poor head!  I cannot believe the sheer front of these idiotic morons!


----------



## Shettie (10 April 2013)

Sadly they would turn down homes from alot of us, I for one when it first and about asked if they had more then a acre and about stallions ad mares bin in together, I was accused of working for turners, that the same if people don't donate or ask we're the money is from get banned and accused of being the meatman etc. 

Sadly most of these people are experiences but even then of you are going to beg, and I mean beg and guilt trip people into giving money they have a right to know ad see were it is going. 

They continuously bid against genuine private buyers too  

When they start started they didn't know about colic and a mare went down with it. 

They indeed veg for donations to buy them buy outright so they are not "murdered" but never ask for donations towards food, bedding vets etc.


----------



## platypus (10 April 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Oh my poor head!  I cannot believe the sheer front of these idiotic morons!
		
Click to expand...

You really couldnt make it up its that foolish what they are actually doing, yet we(anyone who questions them) are the bad ones


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (10 April 2013)

Just a thought... has anyone gone to the press re the conditions the horses are being kept in, lack of knowledge etc? Daily fail backed her to start with i believe although threy're v quick to change their minds as it suits them.


----------



## platypus (10 April 2013)

GlamourPuss86 said:



			Just a thought... has anyone gone to the press re the conditions the horses are being kept in, lack of knowledge etc? Daily fail backed her to start with i believe although threy're v quick to change their minds as it suits them.[/Q

Good idea, but does anyone actually know where they are keeping them Seems they are just passing them round, putting them on bits of grass they find
and the most ironic thing about it is i bet they have all eaten their own weight in tescos own 'beef' burgers
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ibblebibble (10 April 2013)

LaurenBay said:



			I will ask you to leave now Lauren go

Above is the reply I got 

Click to expand...




LaurenBay said:



			I've also been blocked. Some peope live in a dream world, it is utter madness.
		
Click to expand...

lol that is so typical, at least you weren't accused of being a bad mind or worse a TURNER!! the poor woman is a few tiles short of a full roof  if the prospects for the poor horses they are buying wasn't so worrying it would be the funniest thing on FB, some of the things she has come out with are worthy of the Darwin award and she's top knobber of the year winner for sure, the only thing that stops it being funny is the poor horses are being bought by people with absolutely no horse knowledge at all


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 April 2013)

There was someone on here who had let them use their land and it was awful. It ended in assault and a visit from the Police IIRC.

ETA. It's earlier on this thread http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=11625392#post11625392


----------



## BlairandAzria (10 April 2013)

They must be pretty local, amymay said earlier on that the police and welfare authorities where aware of the situation. 

Wright Manley aren't going to stop them bidding of they're paying, they're just putting the price up! 

I really do not know what else can be done, except maybe a member of the Facebook group could suggest they go to the press to get "donations" and then give them enough rope to hang themselves as it were....


----------



## rowan666 (10 April 2013)

I was there today, she bought all the 'best' horses not the ones going cheap that looked scruffy and in need. She did buy a beautifull sec B mare in foal and out bidded us on it and a couple of others to, she clearly had ALOT of money, she certainly spent  way more than 800! 

Turner wasnt there

The auctioneer refused to take her bid on the first she bid for (sec c colt) they argued in front if the whole auction room! Aparently she left without paying for one/some last time! He eventually let her bid  again after some lame excuse about having to leave as her kids were on the side of the road!?


----------



## platypus (10 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			I was there today, she bought all the 'best' horses not the ones going cheap that looked scruffy and in need. She did buy a beautifull sec B mare in foal and out bidded us on it and a couple of others to, she clearly had ALOT of money, she certainly spent  way more than 800! 

Turner wasnt there

The auctioneer refused to take her bid on the first she bid for (sec c colt) they argued in front if the whole auction room! Aparently she left without paying for one/some last time! He eventually let her bid  again after some lame excuse about having to leave as her kids were on the side of the road!?
		
Click to expand...


She had no money before she even got there, shes been begging all day and stated on her page that turner was there- Im not sure if shes derranged or playing a very clever but cruel game


----------



## AmiRobertson (10 April 2013)

I have a journalist friend


----------



## AmiRobertson (10 April 2013)

Now they are planning on going to derby sales!


----------



## platypus (10 April 2013)

Anyone know of a lion/tiger needing 'rescuing'


----------



## Amaranta (10 April 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			lol that is so typical, at least you weren't accused of being a bad mind or worse a TURNER!! the poor woman is a few tiles short of a full roof  if the prospects for the poor horses they are buying wasn't so worrying it would be the funniest thing on FB, some of the things she has come out with are worthy of the Darwin award and she's top knobber of the year winner for sure, the only thing that stops it being funny is the poor horses are being bought by people with absolutely no horse knowledge at all

Click to expand...


Lol St Roof of The Church of the Twisted Mind


----------



## Amaranta (10 April 2013)

platypus said:



			Anyone know of a lion/tiger needing 'rescuing' 

Click to expand...


OOOH can I donate?????


----------



## rowan666 (10 April 2013)

Well she certainly got the winning bid on countless horses, to be honest she and her two cronies bought most of the decent horses , she left about half way through but her  two side kicks remained 

Well maybe she has magic turner vision that bi passed everyone else! 

MAD WOMAN! Judging on the horses she bought and the prices she bid for them I honestly very much doubt shes buying them to 'save' them, she outbid genuine homes, she must be making money on these selling them on?


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (10 April 2013)

I did wonder that after the post about the best horses. she's not daft is she! Beg for donations to 'rescue', buy decent horses, sell them in and claim it was rehomed no doubt and continue to beg for donations!


----------



## Shettie (10 April 2013)

There's adverts for celebrity kc reg chiahuas, apparently alot of celebrities have bought from her. I did suggest asking the ones who had bought from her to be.a patron and also they could help get her message out. I was told she didn't want it everywhere and just wanted to care for the ponies. 

Delusional as she's happy to go to the fail with her mug everywhere


----------



## platypus (10 April 2013)

Ruth Winston-Jones Oh it's ok Joanne we've got next week again, can you save it for the next visit please? x

aready planning next week and i doubt shes even got the horses she bought today home yet so obviously n plans to assess their needs, get vet/farrier out etc


----------



## Goldenstar (10 April 2013)

This sounds like the most awful mess , however the auctioneers need to take the long  view it wont go on for ever and if genuine buyers stop going  it will damage the sale Long term.


----------



## rowan666 (10 April 2013)

She honestly bought some very beautifull well conditioned horses, most broken, some hunters and jumpers, our kids were visibly very upset when she continued to outbid us on the sec b in foal. I would bet my life shes a dealer after seeing the types of horses she bought today


----------



## Shettie (10 April 2013)

I've never seen any go up for Rehoming or even advertised so I do wonder where they are going


----------



## platypus (10 April 2013)

Shettie said:



			I've never seen any go up for Rehoming or even advertised so I do wonder where they are going
		
Click to expand...

Me too shes not the friendliest woman in the world, her group is just a handful that dont have the braincells to question her and even though they are donating whatever im sure se ant be caring for them on donations alone well not properly anyway


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (10 April 2013)

Im sorely tempted to join the group on the pre tense of having one of the horses from her and see what she says...


----------



## rowan666 (10 April 2013)

Does she not post before and after shots on her fb page? If I was donating money ide expect to see pics of the poor pityfull ponies she rescued in thier happy, loving and safe new home!


----------



## Goldenstar (10 April 2013)

GlamourPuss86 said:



			Im sorely tempted to join the group on the pre tense of having one of the horses from her and see what she says...
		
Click to expand...

Your brave,  a dangerous HHO undercover mission .


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (10 April 2013)

Link me up boys and girls... I'm going in!


----------



## Shettie (10 April 2013)

No pictures just give me money horses are dying, blood on your hands comments galore


----------



## rowan666 (10 April 2013)

Hmm what a suprise! Shes definatly a dealer! She came across very aggressive and intimidating!

Glamourpuss good luck!!


----------



## frozzy (10 April 2013)

I joined the group a couple of weeks ago so I could "lurk" on the activities. If they were serious about their "mission" it would be the scraggy, poor mites they went for.
I have the most awful feeling this woman is another Dawn Rose. (she who spent thousands at Fayre Oaks, but was at that moment in time not feeding those ones she had)
These people are delusional, dangerously delusional, praising each other in one breath and begging for donations the next.
But who or what can stop them?


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (10 April 2013)

Request sent... lets see...


----------



## Adopter (10 April 2013)

frozzy said:



			These people are delusional, dangerously delusional, praising each other in one breath and begging for donations the next.
But who or what can stop them?
		
Click to expand...

There were posters on here who knew where some ponies were when it first kicked off, and at that time they said the welfare organisations were aware.

However if enough concened people contact them hopefully they will continue to monitor and check up. 

I did hear (but not sure if it is correct) that the horse welfare orgs do attend sales to check on welfare etc.


----------



## rowan666 (10 April 2013)

If someone is on her page could they please find out what happened to the sec b that was in foal she got today, and PM me PLEASE I wish we had bid higher, feel so guilty for letting it go to her, the seemingly very honest dealer who it came from said he only had a month himself so shes already bin passed from pillar to post, if shes for sale I will buy her.


----------



## doriangrey (10 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			If someone is on her page could they please find out what happened to the sec b that was in foal she got today, and PM me PLEASE I wish we had bid higher, feel so guilty for letting it go to her, the seemingly very honest dealer who it came from said he only had a month himself so shes already bin passed from pillar to post, if shes for sale I will buy her.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if that's what it's all about?  Outbid and then sell for much more by profiteering on peoples emotions.  I hope you find this little mare, god forbid that she'll be lumped in with other horses in her condition.  How can they find good homes for horses when they don't know what a good home is through lack of knowledge?   It makes me barf


----------



## platypus (10 April 2013)

Do you know how much she got the sec b for


----------



## Amymay (10 April 2013)

On it Rowan


----------



## rowan666 (10 April 2013)

I think it was around 170 we didnt really want one in foal we wete looking for a kids pony so we didnt go higher but we did love her and felt so sorry for her, she looked to be in perfect condition, quite flashy, liver chestnut with blaze and pulled mane, looked to be heavily 
pregnant and only 4yrs I think.
Thanks


----------



## Amymay (10 April 2013)

Have pmd you rowan


----------



## rowan666 (10 April 2013)

Thanks amymay much appreciated  x


----------



## Amymay (10 April 2013)

Fingers crossed


----------



## platypus (10 April 2013)

Who would legally own these horses would all the donaters have shared ownership


----------



## horsestar (10 April 2013)

I thought the best bit was one of the lads running her up to a good £400 quid on a pony that she wouldn't give in on then she went £410 and he jibbed out leaving her saying to him do you want it?? Have it!!! Stupid women with a brain the size of an ant! And the crew that crawl to her feet are just as stupid! Actually could have had a good old row with her today!


----------



## Fii (10 April 2013)

They dont seem to like answering straight forward questions!


----------



## platypus (10 April 2013)

Fii said:



			They dont seem to like answering straight forward questions! 

Click to expand...

has been tonight. She heard them lights on at the back very faintly. She has proof if we need it.

^^ when they do they often dont make sense


----------



## Adopter (10 April 2013)

platypus said:



			Who would legally own these horses would all the donaters have shared ownership
		
Click to expand...

An interesting thought.  Charities have to be registered, and given how quickly this one has sprung up, I would think that they are not really donations, but 'gifts of money' to the woman.  She must be on the verge of money by deception given what seems to be happening, and if she is selling on, then it would be of interest to police, welfare orgs etc.

Charities have to give formal acknowledgements of donations, keep account to be audited etc.  Perhaps the charity commission should be infomed.


----------



## noodle_ (10 April 2013)

ive joined as im baffled about the sheer stupidity of this woman..............



i want to see the posts for myself i guess....as im just like wtf?!!?


poor horses


----------



## platypus (10 April 2013)

Adopter said:



			An interesting thought.  Charities have to be registered, and given how quickly this one has sprung up, I would think that they are not really donations, but 'gifts of money' to the woman.  She must be on the verge of money by deception given what seems to be happening, and if she is selling on, then it would be of interest to police, welfare orgs etc.

Charities have to give formal acknowledgements of donations, keep account to be audited etc.  Perhaps the charity commission should be infomed.
		
Click to expand...

 They have stated they are not a charity and have no desire to become one and by stated i mean hurled abuse and blocked people to prevent any more questions being asked.
 If the welfare of these horses was to be questioned as i expect it will be at some point as they arent being cared for correctly if it came to prosecuting the person responsible who would this infact be? would ruth pass the blame as she didnt actually pay for these horses her self? Thats if she doesnt get arrested before hand for abusing members of the public at sales


----------



## Shettie (10 April 2013)

One horse she tried to add extra onto at the sale after purchasing it, they were worried about her taking a shire back to her place so wanted to buy her. She tried to add £100 onto what she got her for. 
Clearly that in itself shows she doesn't care about the homes just wants cash. 

Hope you have luck getting the mare


----------



## platypus (10 April 2013)

Was this today shettie?


----------



## margaretb (11 April 2013)

I apologise if it has been suggested before, but would contacting the newspaper that ran the original article on her be worth contacting to ask if they would do a follow up?


----------



## AmiRobertson (11 April 2013)

They posted an update about what happened yesterday and it completely conflicts what has been said on here so I have questioned it and will probably be deleted!  it's almost cult like over there!!!!


----------



## lowjumper (11 April 2013)

You may be interested in this Facebook page. It was set up re the Red Lion but there are people on there that have sussed them.
You should see the abuse
The most interesting one is by a Sue Bloodworth, there are over a 1000 comments.
It would be funny if the subject wasn't so serious

http://www.facebook.com/events/413559158723724/


----------



## poorchickens (11 April 2013)

Oo I liked your reply on FB Ami! The girl who wrote the post you commented on is barmy. I wonder if she was even at the sales?! I'll let you know what they say about you once they've blocked you ;-)


----------



## Amymay (11 April 2013)

lowjumper said:



			You may be interested in this Facebook page. It was set up re the Red Lion but there are people on there that have sussed them.
You should see the abuse
The most interesting one is by a Sue Bloodworth, there are over a 1000 comments.
It would be funny if the subject wasn't so serious

http://www.facebook.com/events/413559158723724/

Click to expand...

Yes, it's certainly a page full of very forceful opinions.  Can't see that the person you name above is any more forthright in their opinions than anyone else (in fact there are far more forthright personalities on there).  The trouble is with these facebook groups is that anyone with half an ounce of intelligence is immediately labelled as a bully or an abuser - simply because they can string a sentence together and make some sort of valid point.


----------



## Goldenstar (11 April 2013)

margaretb said:



			I apologise if it has been suggested before, but would contacting the newspaper that ran the original article on her be worth contacting to ask if they would do a follow up?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think it might.
But it needs to someone with a story to tell about it.
The media could firstly expose her and hopefully help bring her idiot supporters to their senses .
And secondly make life very unpleasant for the auctioneers .
I don't get face book at all but would love a look at these pages .
I met a couple of these strange on a mission horse rescuers when I was volunteering in welfare and they are very curious people rescuing things to die slowly rather than quickly seemed to sum it up .they scared me a bit as they where unable to see the condition of the animals in their care while they stared  in a' movie in their head where they were this amazing rescuer .
But then it seems perhaps this ones a dealer .


----------



## AmiRobertson (11 April 2013)

Cheers aniscool! Haha it's probably a matter of hours! I have been on there a few weeks and have taken a few screen shots of her Barmy posts and other things. I also spoke to a journalist friend who said the daily mail would probably be very interested in a follow up story if it can be backed up so actual witnesses from the sale and my screen shots etc


----------



## Goldenstar (11 April 2013)

Just had a quick look at the FB page using the link from here .
So have I got this right it started as a protest against red lion and then moved to to bulk buying "rescues " from the market which is a regular low end market that meat dealers as well as others go to .
I am interested that they say they are  registering as a charity for what I wonder saving horses or just the anti slaughter thing.
Well of course they can campaign on the red lion thing no harm in that , but all these horses they are buying where are they ? whose caring for them it sounds like a complete disaster brewing.
The auctioneers have mishandled this IMO as soon as they realised what was going on they should have refused to deal with her it their right as a buisness to do so.


----------



## AmiRobertson (11 April 2013)

Rowan the lady with mare in foal you were interested in has offered me her contact details to pass on to you. She has said they paid 160 for them.


----------



## horseydebbie (11 April 2013)

Is your comment about the state of the coloured foal? If so I was the person who complained to the auctioneer about the state of it. I am not or never have been a friend of Jackie Jones or her cronies. All I, and others were concerned about was its poor state. The auctioneer does not like negative comments and his way of retaliating was to slag me off, easily done when he makes everone think I am with JJ and co


----------



## lowjumper (11 April 2013)

amymay said:



			Yes, it's certainly a page full of very forceful opinions.  Can't see that the person you name above is any more forthright in their opinions than anyone else (in fact there are far more forthright personalities on there).  The trouble is with these facebook groups is that anyone with half an ounce of intelligence is immediately labelled as a bully or an abuser - simply because they can string a sentence together and make some sort of valid point.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't mean she was forthright, I was just guiding to that post with over 1000 commentd and the abuse on there
Ask a striaght question and you either get no answer or a mouthful.


----------



## platypus (11 April 2013)

Seems someone has a brain cell after all well half of one at least and proposed to start a charity and campaign for cctv in slaughter houses and mares in foal to have some sort of rule.....then ruth removes it


----------



## AmiRobertson (11 April 2013)

She removed me too after I suggested that if it was really something they wanted to do then to seek advice from already established horse charities or perhaps encourage support towards them rather than starting a new one. One of the elms girls was actually level headed and agreed however a lot of the main people seem fanatical and want to scare monger. I took loads of screen shots and have emailed the daily mail and hillside as a complaint to say that I am shocked that these people seem to have your backing, referring back to the article and the references to hillside on that page! That woman terrifies me and should not have a worm for a pet let alone responsibility of horses!


----------



## honetpot (11 April 2013)

The stupid thing is that there are hundreds of ponies in Wales that need food and homes without having to go to the sales. Charities are trying to rehome them to knowledgable homes before they die on the commens. There are also bigger registered ponies for rehoming for the price of transport. All they are doing are lining the auctioners pockets and perhaps some of the dealers who run the price up.
 I f you would like to donate or rehome a pony please look at the http://www.southwalesargus.co.uk/ne...ties_step_in_to_aid_South_Wales__wild_horses/
Facebook   Welsh Pony rescue and rehoming project


----------



## rowan666 (12 April 2013)

Thanks very much to everyone thats PM'd me, my phone wont let me reply? Am I missing an app or something? I have sent that woman a friend request on fb, and hopefully find the mare in foal, though if she browses through my pics shel quickly decline me im sure, my darling son had a few choice words for her on passing on wed! 

Has anyone yet found out what exactly she is planning to do with these horses? Does she have suitable land yet? She bought colts and mares which is concerning, Is she rehoming/selling or just collecting?


----------



## Amymay (12 April 2013)

You may need to send a message direct to her enquiring about the mare Rowan.


----------



## horseydebbie (12 April 2013)

I cannot understand what she is playing at. At Wednesdays Beeston sale she did not appear to be buying her normal 'rescue' type. She bid on some good quality horses who were in good condition and were not in need of being rescued. I think she has changed tack and is now starting to deal. She constantly bid against private buyers. (I do not even think the meat man was there, as Red Lion closed on Monday) Does anyone know how many she bought?


----------



## rowan666 (12 April 2013)

Ill have to wait for her to accept I  cant find the option to inbox her unless its just this stupid phone! 

She bought some beautifull horses , if shes asking for money to 'rescue' horses then surely she can be done for obtaining money by deception?


----------



## AmiRobertson (12 April 2013)

She bought 7 horses I think judging by the invoices they posted on that page.


----------



## horseydebbie (12 April 2013)

If she goes next wednesday as well I expect she will be buying yet more! I won't be able to go next week so can someone post on here what she gets up to. I cannot understand what she is doing. Turners will not be there for a while, so she is just pushing the price up for private owners, but something about this does not ring true. Does anyone know what has happened to all the ones she has bought in the past. The one thing that I have noticed is that you NEVER see her looking around the pens prior to the sale. Surely if you are rescuing you would be looking at all the horses to see which ones were in the poorest condition. Some of the ones I saw her bid on this week were not rescue cases, but good quality horses, in good condition.


----------



## frozzy (12 April 2013)

If anyone new posts on the page the first question asked of them by Ruth T J is "can you donate or do you have land?"
I can see where this will end up unfortunately and I agree she would seem to be dealing.


----------



## platypus (12 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			Thanks very much to everyone thats PM'd me, my phone wont let me reply? Am I missing an app or something? I have sent that woman a friend request on fb, and hopefully find the mare in foal, though if she browses through my pics shel quickly decline me im sure, my darling son had a few choice words for her on passing on wed! 

Has anyone yet found out what exactly she is planning to do with these horses? Does she have suitable land yet? She bought colts and mares which is concerning, Is she rehoming/selling or just collecting?
		
Click to expand...

I cant reply off my phone either its really annoying  
Have you heard anything?I'm hoping you get the mare but i guess it wont be that simple with them as they seem to lack any intelligence and will probably accuse you of taking it to slaughter or something stupid along them lines.
Im avoiding that page like the plague as it drives me mad but i hear they now have a charity(created over night) and a 'sanctuary'


----------



## Ladyinred (12 April 2013)

If you look closely at the invoice that was posted you will see that it is a 'dummy' invoice and says as much on the right hand side just above where the amounts are printed.  Not sure of the relevance of this at all. Seems odd to me.


----------



## platypus (12 April 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			If you look closely at the invoice that was posted you will see that it is a 'dummy' invoice and says as much on the right hand side just above where the amounts are printed.  Not sure of the relevance of this at all. Seems odd to me.
		
Click to expand...

Ive just looked and yes it is, this may sound stupid but could you explain what a dummy invoice is?


----------



## rowan666 (12 April 2013)

As yet she hasnt exepted my friend request, she should, I have land, maybe usefull!


----------



## Fii (12 April 2013)

frozzy said:



			If anyone new posts on the page the first question asked of them by Ruth T J is "can you donate or do you have land?"
I can see where this will end up unfortunately and I agree she would seem to be dealing.
		
Click to expand...

and when she finds out you dont or cant help financially or with land she wont answer any more questions!    Getting frustrated now!!!


----------



## platypus (12 April 2013)

Haha oh dear
fii are you fiona if so i just liked your comment and now ive been removed. How dare we ask a simple question


----------



## Fii (12 April 2013)

platypus said:



			Haha oh dear
fii are you fiona if so i just liked your comment and now ive been removed. How dare we ask a simple question
		
Click to expand...

i have also been removed! and sent a strongly worded pm to Ruth


----------



## horsestar (12 April 2013)

I've been at beeston today and she couldn't pay her bill again on weds!  the auctioneer was going mad! He doesn't know who buys for her! Turners were there on Wednesday and had About 12.


----------



## platypus (12 April 2013)

horsestar said:



			I've been at beeston today and she couldn't pay her bill again on weds!  the auctioneer was going mad! He doesn't know who buys for her! Turners were there on Wednesday and had About 12.
		
Click to expand...

Thought turners got shut down on Monday? Why does he want 12 horses and i think they should ban her from buying.


On the subject of the group-if you genuinely rescued these horses wanted the best for them and relied on the public's donations surely you would have an open group with pictures, details of 'rescued' horses etc not abuse everyone, ban them and have not a single picture or even a name of these horses ........certainly something not right


----------



## missieh (12 April 2013)

I have read through this whole thread and saw the original DM story. Clearly she is a narcissist and not an animal lover. I wonder if Hillside could somehow help? They seem to fo a lot of undercover, investigative work. Any thoughts?


----------



## horsestar (12 April 2013)

Only got shut down for a refurb so it can reopen under the new regulations. They will use another slaughterhouse until they reopen
Like sub contract I suppose as they still have customers to supply?! Thing is where does this women think the ones she doesn't pay for end up ? Because they need to recoup any monies owed from her debt! Especially when somebody genuine could of bought it! Sad times! He did very publicly decline her bid for reasons that have been repeated but she gets her 'supporters'to bid and there is so many of them u really wouldn't know who was who!


----------



## Adopter (12 April 2013)

platypus said:



			On the subject of the group-if you genuinely rescued these horses wanted the best for them and relied on the public's donations surely you would have an open group with pictures, details of 'rescued' horses etc not abuse everyone, ban them and have not a single picture or even a name of these horses ........certainly something not right
		
Click to expand...

All the Horse Charites have web sites and facebook pages, with pictures of animals for re-homing etc. as you say why are they so 'closed' and protective, not at all normal.    As the weeks go by this group of people do seem to be at best misguided, at worst - not honest about what is really happening.

I agree with what everyone is saying, where are the horse they have bought, what are they doing with them, I just feel so concerned about their welfare.


----------



## platypus (12 April 2013)

Adopter said:



			All the Horse Charites have web sites and facebook pages, with pictures of animals for re-homing etc. as you say why are they so 'closed' and protective, not at all normal.    As the weeks go by this group of people do seem to be at best misguided, at worst - not honest about what is really happening.

I agree with what everyone is saying, where are the horse they have bought, what are they doing with them, I just feel so concerned about their welfare.[A

Anyone know how you actually set a charity up, surely you have to have some sort of proof of what you are actually doing and have some sort of financial back up  they seem to have done it over night
		
Click to expand...


----------



## noodle_ (12 April 2013)

so what i DONTget ..........




she buys the horses at auction...........dosent pay for them until she requests her followers to foot the bill????

i thought you had to pay on the day??



ive joined the group and reading i t thinking wtf?!?!

they are nice horses - they dont need resucing


but then again im for-slaughter (humanely) anyhow!!......


and no....i havent said my opinion on her page ..........yet.


----------



## Adopter (12 April 2013)

platypus said:



			Anyone know how you actually set a charity up, surely you have to have some sort of proof of what you are actually doing and have some sort of financial back up  they seem to have done it over night
		
Click to expand...


A charity has to be registered with the charity commisioners, it takes months to do, they have to conform to certain criteria, have open and audited accounts etc.  So they can not set up a charity overnight, and it seems to me the way they are taking donations that could go to a properly run  horse charity is shameful.

I presume they could be reported to Charity Commisioners, and that trading standards should be looking into their operation, especially as they would appear to be dealing.


----------



## Fii (12 April 2013)

I asked a couple of questions, normal questions as in how many horses there were to date i am now banned i i think my posts deleted, i have pmed the "lady" concerned and told her that without questions answered i was in no way giving her any money, if she had nothing to hide she would be happy to answer my questions, as she didnt i told her i thought she was conning people and would be getting in touch with the appropriate authorities!


----------



## Adopter (12 April 2013)

Fii said:



			I asked a couple of questions, normal questions as in how many horses there were to date i am now banned i i think my posts deleted, i have pmed the "lady" concerned and told her that without questions answered i was in no way giving her any money, if she had nothing to hide she would be happy to answer my questions, as she didnt i told her i thought she was conning people and would be getting in touch with the appropriate authorities!
		
Click to expand...

Well done, they do need investigating and I guess trading standards would be a start.  In the first week or so there were horse charities keeping a watch, but wonder if they still are.


----------



## Ladyinred (12 April 2013)

They are being very cunning. Jackie, who alledgedly runs the 'charity' doesn't ask for money. Ruth. who claims to have nothing to do with the running of it, is the one to do the begging. And, more worrying, she asks for money to be paid into her own bank account or to be transferred by phone to the auctioneers on the day of an auction. 

The horses they have are , alledgedly, up for loan at a cost of £400 per horse per year!! Got to be the most expensive horse charity loan ever! Usually its a one off payment and you keep the horse for as long as you care for it properly. Imagine, you loan a little shetland and have him 20 years as a companion and he will have cost you £8k! Bet the breeders wish they could get that sort of money lol.


----------



## platypus (12 April 2013)

I wish we could sell a certain couple of people at beeston (not mentioning any names) would certainly solve some problems  but turner and the beeston sellers/staff must also be getting very annoyed with them


----------



## Adopter (12 April 2013)

People pay direct into someone elses private account, are they so taken in, if it was not so tragic for the horses it would be a comedy.

WHW have a rehoming month on at present and some lovely horses and ponies available, the same at Blue Cross, Redwings etc.  None of them charging that sort of money.  It just seems to get worse all the time.


----------



## lowjumper (12 April 2013)

This where she is based, see link

http://www.happydogsdaycare-cheshire.co.uk/

Dogs as well as horse?
They are well known for playing on human emotions such as animal welfare
Their landlords may be worth getting in touch with in Chester Fisher german


----------



## platypus (12 April 2013)

lowjumper said:



			This where she is based, see link

http://www.happydogsdaycare-cheshire.co.uk/

Dogs as well as horse?
They are well known for playing on human emotions such as animal welfare
Their landlords may be worth getting in touch with in Chester Fisher german
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt trust them to look after a plant nevermind an animal although ive never actually seen jackie online just ruth and well shes definitely a sandwich short of a picnic


----------



## Fii (12 April 2013)

So if we all think it is a con who are the appropriate people to contact? Trading standards? the police? i have "pushed the button" on the page, has any one else?


----------



## platypus (12 April 2013)

I dont know how you would go about it, we have no proof that she is scamming people as were unable to get on the page, although someone on here did say they had screen shots. If anyone is still on the page maybe they could find out what this charity is meant to be called


----------



## Fii (13 April 2013)

platypus said:



			I dont know how you would go about it, we have no proof that she is scamming people as were unable to get on the page, although someone on here did say they had screen shots. If anyone is still on the page maybe they could find out what this charity is meant to be called
		
Click to expand...

I just went to the page(although you cant see any posts) pressed notifications and then report group.


----------



## Fii (13 April 2013)

The thing is IF people are worried that it is a con then even without proof, we/ they have a right to find out, and if reporting them to the relevant authorities is the only way to find out then that is the way to go!  
 I am surprised no one on that group has found out about this thread though.........or maybe they have , which is why non of us lasts very long !


----------



## platypus (13 April 2013)

Fii said:



			The thing is IF people are worried that it is a con then even without proof, we/ they have a right to find out, and if reporting them to the relevant authorities is the only way to find out then that is the way to go!  
 I am surprised no one on that group has found out about this thread though.........or maybe they have , which is why non of us lasts very long !
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they are watching us *waves* but in all seriousness it just doesnt add up the whole thing from buying horses they cant even afford in the 1st place, then planning on doing the same the following week and having NEVER seen a single horse they have 'rescued'.
 If it was me and i was trying to fund it etc i would be as friendy as possible, provide people with details etc as it is the public funding it maybe thats just me and obv not the right way to go about it


----------



## anniebags (13 April 2013)

...


and no....i havent said my opinion on her page ..........yet.[/QUOTE]

I'm afraid I outed myself on there last night and have been kicked off this morning. I couldn't take another minute of their begging for money on very shady grounds and members of the public (clearly well meaning but ill informed) being persuaded to part with their money in the name of "rescue". As a result I've been kicked out.


----------



## zigzag (13 April 2013)

Anyone who questions them is kicked of the page.  Bunch of nutters.  I am biding my time lol before saying anything


----------



## here_i_am (13 April 2013)

Me too zigzag. i commented on a post, asking how many horses they had & if they were all together or with fosteters. Didn't get a reply, but wasn't banned. Im itching to blow my top, but they'll just ban me, so I'll just spy for now...


----------



## Amymay (13 April 2013)

Fii trading standards and the police is who you need to contact.


----------



## AmiRobertson (13 April 2013)

I have already emailed a letter of complaint to the daily mail and hillside with screen shots from her page before she banned me. As she made claims early on that she had their support


----------



## Patterdale (13 April 2013)

Have you had a reply ami?


----------



## rowan666 (13 April 2013)

Im sure if she hasnt bin able to settle her bill at beeston again she will most certainly be banned, the auctioneer looked very annoyed by her, if it wasnt such a serious issue the whole thing would have been quite commical! I dont undetstand how people are still stupid enough to be donating without seein proof of the animals before and after. 

Would trading standards listen? There were police there on wed, I highly doubt they're intrested in this subject, its extremley worrying now that nobody has a clue whats happened to all of these horses... Has anyone reported it to the press?


----------



## rowan666 (13 April 2013)

Jst noticed ami's thread... Keep us updated!


----------



## Clippy (13 April 2013)

Is it the same woman who was on TV with a pony in her living room? What is her name?

I can see another welfare/fraud scandal on the horizon


----------



## Adopter (13 April 2013)

I think for what we have learnt in this thread it is the same woman who was in the daily mail.

I wonder if Cheshire Police have a countryside officer?  I wonder if the other horse charities know about it.  

Great news that you have contacted Daily Mail and Hillside, is it worth sending your screen shots to Cheshire Trading Standards and WHW as well?

Do hope daily mail does a follow up, it needs 'outing'! So the general public know what they are contributing to.


----------



## touchstone (13 April 2013)

Jees!  If ever there was a case for somebody to be banned from owning animals it is this crazy woman.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 April 2013)

I wonder if it's worth someone close to the market contacting the charities commission ?
I don't know when asking people for money to save horses becomes running an unregistered charity which I think is agaisnt the law .
If the commission think they should be registered then they might get involved which would make the other authorities make likely to do something.
I think also you have to be a fit and proper person to run a charity so there will be background checks and that sort of thing.


----------



## rowan666 (13 April 2013)

Would it help if a few more of us who have witnessed her at the auction emailed the daily mail/WHW/trading standards etc? Tbh I wouldnt mind betting the auctioneer would have a few comments to make also!


----------



## Clippy (13 April 2013)

I've emailed the Daily Mail, maybe they'll be interested in where these "rescues" are and how they are funded. As she's buying them all in Beeston, there will be records of how many she's bought and what they were


----------



## Goldenstar (13 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			Would it help if a few more of us who have witnessed her at the auction emailed the daily mail/WHW/trading standards etc? Tbh I wouldnt mind betting the auctioneer would have a few comments to make also!
		
Click to expand...

I would think the more the better.


----------



## babeandbessy (13 April 2013)

Ive had first hand experience with this family resulting in my other half being assaulted, losing his job due to them making false complaints about him and  causing him anxiety attacks, all this for us offering our land for there use which they still owe us money for! One of the ponies on our land needed a vet and a couple needed farrier aswell as them all needing worming.. we told them this and it all kicked off we were blocked onour own land for 3 days.

Also once they turned up with the horses at 8.30 at night when we were told they were arriving at 2, they ingormed us they could not come down til monday this was the wednesday.. who was meant to see to these horses? Im pregnant and my other halfed worked long hours at this time but we both haf to take time off work to see to these horses as we couldnt leave them un seen too until monday. We also haf to use our own hay, feed, rugs, buckets etc. Still no payment has been recieved.

I suggest people dont get involved with these people personally as they turn nasty very quickly. Police, trading standards, fraud team, rspca and other authorities are aware of these people but the more people contact them the more they can do to stop them.

They still buy more everyweek having bought 37 from beeston now and nobody apart from them know where these horses are or that they are fit and well and seen vets, farriers etc. Also worrying that mares, foals, mares in foal, colts and a large stallion are all together quite possibly


----------



## Clippy (13 April 2013)

babeandbessy said:



			Ive had first hand experience with this family resulting in my other half being assaulted, losing his job due to them making false complaints about him and  causing him anxiety attacks, all this for us offering our land for there use which they still owe us money for! One of the ponies on our land needed a vet and a couple needed farrier aswell as them all needing worming.. we told them this and it all kicked off we were blocked onour own land for 3 days.

Also once they turned up with the horses at 8.30 at night when we were told they were arriving at 2, they ingormed us they could not come down til monday this was the wednesday.. who was meant to see to these horses? Im pregnant and my other halfed worked long hours at this time but we both haf to take time off work to see to these horses as we couldnt leave them un seen too until monday. We also haf to use our own hay, feed, rugs, buckets etc. Still no payment has been recieved.

I suggest people dont get involved with these people personally as they turn nasty very quickly. Police, trading standards, fraud team, rspca and other authorities are aware of these people but the more people contact them the more they can do to stop them.

They still buy more everyweek having bought 37 from beeston now and nobody apart from them know where these horses are or that they are fit and well and seen vets, farriers etc. Also worrying that mares, foals, mares in foal, colts and a large stallion are all together quite possibly
		
Click to expand...

I think the fact that they were offering one of their in-foal mares to adopt an orphaned foal shows that they're dangerously lacking in knowledge and shouldn't be in charge of a number of horses.

Scary!

I can't see this situation continuing much longer, something tells me the proverbial will be hitting the fan soon...


----------



## rowan666 (13 April 2013)

Right finally ive been accepted onto thier page, im going to post on thier wall regaurding the mare in foal, can someone keep an eye and do a screen grab of comments made or tell me how I can on a samsung galaxy Y in case they inbox me. 

Ill be very civil to them and offer the pony a home for the price they paid which will free up space for them to continue thier work, if they are genuine they will sell the mare to me if they want extra or ignore and remove me then its obvious they are scamming people!


----------



## misterjinglejay (13 April 2013)

Clippy said:



			I can't see this situation continuing much longer, something tells me the proverbial will be hitting the fan soon...
		
Click to expand...

Surely something's got to give. As someone pointed out, they seem to have made themselves a 'charity' overnight! Is anyone on their page suspicious about this? Or are they all following the messiah of rescue horses?

The fact that she appears to be buying up healthy looking horses too, suggests strongly that she has a hidden agenda.

Why are there no photo's? None of her followers seem to be asking for them either??


----------



## AmiRobertson (13 April 2013)

I haven't had a reply yet but the more people who email and get screen shots the better. That other page the peaceful protest one was shut down last night over a row between all of them. A dealer in Cheshire who bought a dangerous pony at Beeston offered Ruth and jackie the pony for 200 quid if they got it today otherwise it would be shot :/ they are all mental!


----------



## rowan666 (13 April 2013)

Ami I have just read that story on their other page! Mad! People are still donating! Im waiting for them to get back to me or block me now.

Babeandbessy ive got your PM but my phone dosnt let me reply! But yes could I have it please


----------



## AmiRobertson (13 April 2013)

I know it's awful, completely unfair on the pony in question if it is really that dangerous to handle then it needs to be PTS not put in an even more distressing situation with complete morons who have no idea. These people are fanatical and scare mongering and its completely unfair on the horses and ponies currently in their care.


----------



## Clippy (13 April 2013)

Judging by the posts on the page (and i've taken screenshots) if they refuse the genuine offer of a permanent, safe home for that section B, then there is something seriously wrong...


----------



## AMW (13 April 2013)

I cant believe some of the comments on that group. I hope they let the B mare go. Just dont understand the demands for money but no piccies :/
they are deluded/demented...........


----------



## gabriel68 (13 April 2013)

i jioned last week I wont say my name just in case they ban me but am quite worried about whats going on there.

Liek has been said if the dontlet this lady take this Secion B then there is something wrong going on.

cant suss it all out yet but will be watching what they are upto.

Always banging on about donating and giving that Ruths account for people to deposit money into, isnt this against the law????  Shouldnt she be  a registered charity or something?  This could be very well fraud asking money and getting nothing in return from what I see she isnt a registered charity.


----------



## Ibblebibble (13 April 2013)

I wish there was a like button, i am liking so many of these posts, it's almost a relief that she is coming to peoples attention and you agree that it looks like a big scam, was beginning to think i was just a cynical cow lol (ok i am but you know what i mean)  allegedly someone got in contact with jackies landlord and she was handed an eviction notice but i'm beginning to have doubts on that. there were claims a charity called either horses for homes or homes for horses was set up, have checked every possible combination on companies house and there is no business of that name and someone else has checked with charity comm and said same!
regarding the horses this week, she has teamed up with some bird called Sara, now i'm betting that she is going to sell the horses on ruths behalf and thats why they were of a different 'class' this week, they don't want too much outlay before they can flog them!


----------



## Amymay (13 April 2013)

It os against the law gabriel. Its called fraud.


----------



## FionaM12 (13 April 2013)

amymay said:



			It os against the law gabriel. Its called fraud.
		
Click to expand...

If they say they're a registered charity when they ask for money, and they aren't one I can see that that's fraud. But if people are daft enough to just hand over money "to help save the horses"  it might be hard to prove it's fraudulent I would think.


----------



## Amymay (13 April 2013)

It's obtaining money under false pretences.


----------



## FionaM12 (13 April 2013)

amymay said:



			It's obtaining money under false pretences.
		
Click to expand...

I don't doubt it is, I just wonder if it could be a bit hard to prove?


----------



## Amymay (13 April 2013)

No not hard. As they've put in writing several times that thay are a charity, with a number - which is untrue.


----------



## FionaM12 (13 April 2013)

amymay said:



			No not hard. As they've put in writing several times that thay are a charity, with a number - which is untrue.
		
Click to expand...

They've actually given a charity reg. no.?


----------



## Amymay (13 April 2013)

No, that's the whole point. This what they claim, however it is not true.


----------



## rowan666 (13 April 2013)

Aparently the pony ive enquired about isnt for rehoming!?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			Aparently the pony ive enquired about isnt for rehoming!?
		
Click to expand...

That's nuts. If they aren't rehoming all these ponies what on earth are they doing with them?


----------



## Adopter (13 April 2013)

I wonder in that case what it is for, you have just proved what everyone is worried about they do not want good homes for the ponies.  What are they doing with them.

Perhaps some publicity in local paper if daily mail does not pickthe story  up, saying where are all these rescued horses and ponies, someone will know. 

It is so wrong, guess we can only all alert WHW etc and  hope they are monitoring.


----------



## Clippy (13 April 2013)

That's scandalous.

I think they need reporting to Trading Standards or the Police for fraud. They have a good home offered and now they're wriggling out of it. What the hell are these people about!


----------



## gabriel68 (13 April 2013)

AmyMay is quite right they are saying they are a charity so what theyare doing is fraud!!

If people want to donate then thats upto them but they are being led by a false promise that this is going to be a charity and its wrong.

I want to go on and let rip but they will delete me so I will bide my time and wait for a good opportinty.


----------



## Amymay (13 April 2013)

Really sorry to hear that rowan


----------



## platypus (13 April 2013)

As a 'charity' are they not infact a public service ie created for the public, can they still have a closed group and just throw people off when they feel like it?


----------



## Adopter (13 April 2013)

platypus said:



			As a 'charity' are they not infact a public service ie created for the public, can they still have a closed group and just throw people off when they feel like it?
		
Click to expand...

We all know they have not been in exisitance long enough to be approved and registered as a charity, just wish I knew the best people to report them to.

I have nothing against them campaigning, but feel strongly that they are using ponies and horses to make a point and from what others have posted do not have the knowledge to care for them properly.

So sorry Rowan that you have not been successful.


----------



## Amymay (13 April 2013)

Rowan I've been told the pony is available for rehoming, but you have to go through the 'correct' channels, whatever that means.


----------



## platypus (13 April 2013)

amymay said:



			Rowan I've been told the pony is available for rehoming, but you have to go through the 'correct' channels, whatever that means.
		
Click to expand...

Probably means offer the right price, doubt they will be doing home checks etc but id be carefull about who actually owned the pony legally


----------



## Amymay (13 April 2013)

It's not for sale platypus.


----------



## Amymay (13 April 2013)

Scrap that. They've changed their mind again.


----------



## rowan666 (13 April 2013)

I was told on my post the pony isnt part of the charity, she was bought on a seperate bill to ruths but that she may become available for rre homi.g in the future (even though she  isnt with the charity!?) I have said on the thread If im given the registered charity number I would be more than happy to rehome through the propper channels... The girl who said this then changed the subject to another horse they are scamming money for! (the one ami mentioned earlier in this thread. My post and all comments are still on there.

Things is ruth herself sent me  a friend request from her personal account, I quickely inboxed her regaurding the pony if tbey still have her, is she available for homing etc and she asked me to give her a call on her land line which another lady had just inboxed me, then the girl commented on my post saying piby isnt available.... Ruth isnt answering her phone so inboxed her, still no reply!


----------



## Amymay (13 April 2013)

They dont know what the hell they're doing. You're better off out of it x


----------



## platypus (13 April 2013)

amymay said:



			They dont know what the hell they're doing. You're better off out of it x
		
Click to expand...

Yeah what amymay said id be very carefull if you do get the pony as they can change their mind in a split second whos to say they wont demand said pony back from you one day, demand money etc i highly doubt it is a charity so dont know where you would stand having any rights unless you signed a contract stating which i cant see them writing


----------



## Clippy (13 April 2013)

I had a look just. Talk about back peddling!

They know someone wants this pony and they know it's a good home. How can they justify buying horses for themselves when so many need "saving"? And they even posted a pic of the Bill of Sale from Beeston indicating they were begging for "donations" to buy it!

Scammers, thieves, fraudsters! Where the hell are these ponies anyway?

Any members on here who aren't banned from the group on FB, do screenshot often and keep hold of the evidence, I think it might be needed by the authorities!


----------



## here_i_am (13 April 2013)

Is the sec b mare on either of the invoices they posted yesterday? What did she go for? £160? Im just confused cos one of the invoices says something like "excluding the chestnut mare at the top", but that went for 400-and-something i think. They say the sec b was bought separately, but there's a £160 chestnut mare on one of the invoices. 
Im confused! But Im pregnant so I have an excuse!


----------



## rowan666 (13 April 2013)

Its madness! We ended up getting a beautifull little sec a instead whos perfect for what we wanted anyway, I just felt really sorry for the poor mare after she was aparently passed from pillar to post and would happily have gave her a home but also to see where and how she and the others were being kept! 

Why didnt they just give a rescued one a home if there part of that charity! Hmmm very very strange


----------



## rowan666 (13 April 2013)

Here I am- yes £160 the sec went for... The chestnut that went for 400 was a rather nice hunter type jumping pony sold as 16hh more like 15hh max!


----------



## here_i_am (13 April 2013)

So is the one you're after the same as the one on the invoice? If so, aren't they telling porkies about it not being bought by the "charity"? The only one they said was separate was the +£400 one...


----------



## Clippy (13 April 2013)

here_i_am said:



			Is the sec b mare on either of the invoices they posted yesterday? What did she go for? £160? Im just confused cos one of the invoices says something like "excluding the chestnut mare at the top", but that went for 400-and-something i think. They say the sec b was bought separately, but there's a £160 chestnut mare on one of the invoices. 
Im confused! But Im pregnant so I have an excuse! 

Click to expand...

"
Ruth Winston-Jones


7 horses saved please phone the cash office at Beeston urgently now with what ever you can give. £800 bill. A mare in foal has been saved please help now!!!!!"

That's what they say... doesn't sound like they used their own money!


----------



## platypus (13 April 2013)

here_i_am said:



			So is the one you're after the same as the one on the invoice? If so, aren't they telling porkies about it not being bought by the "charity"? The only one they said was separate was the +£400 one...
		
Click to expand...

If you go through the posts from wednesday on the group i think its ruth who mentions they have got a mare in foal

^^^^^^


----------



## lowjumper (13 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			I was told on my post the pony isnt part of the charity, she was bought on a seperate bill to ruths but that she may become available for rre homi.g in the future (even though she  isnt with the charity!?) I have said on the thread If im given the registered charity number I would be more than happy to rehome through the propper channels... The girl who said this then changed the subject to another horse they are scamming money for! (the one ami mentioned earlier in this thread. My post and all comments are still on there.

Things is ruth herself sent me  a friend request from her personal account, I quickely inboxed her regaurding the pony if tbey still have her, is she available for homing etc and she asked me to give her a call on her land line which another lady had just inboxed me, then the girl commented on my post saying piby isnt available.... Ruth isnt answering her phone so inboxed her, still no reply!
		
Click to expand...

Rowan do not phone it will reveal your number to them and if they find you are against them you will be getting loads of pizza deliveries

The landlords have served eviction but it is nothing to do with the horses

I keep trying to tell you this is a scam, let's see 7 horses a week at 100 profit =  700    plus of course the donations

They play on human kindness and those poor people donating will soon be dropped


----------



## frozzy (13 April 2013)

Some girl is saying she is the daughter of the woman who bought the Sec B for herself and its nothing to do with the "charity".
Some scam!! Its growing like topsy. They are lying so much they are forgetting what lies they have already told!!! Tripping themselves up now!!


----------



## Amymay (13 April 2013)

Wow, lowjumper. Landlord served eviction on who??


----------



## rowan666 (13 April 2013)

Ive just read further down the page and found on the post where its revealed about ruths run in with the auctioneer... She already knew someone on this forum was complaining about thhem regaurding this mare so they were expecting me!!  it dosnt make sence... In that post she complains what did I expect a pony for peanuts (erm yes actually we got a very we'lll bred sec a mare for £50!) and that the meat man out bid me before they did! Not true! We gave up bidding because we set a limit for that mare as we didnt actually want one in foal!


----------



## platypus (13 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			Ive just read further down the page and found on the post where its revealed about ruths run in with the auctioneer... She already knew someone on this forum was complaining about thhem regaurding this mare so they were expecting me!!  it dosnt make sence... In that post she complains what did I expect a pony for peanuts (erm yes actually we got a very we'lll bred sec a mare for £50!) and that the meat man out bid me before they did! Not true! We gave up bidding because we set a limit for that mare as we didnt actually want one in foal!
		
Click to expand...

Cant see the post as im blocked but is she just aiming it at you to take attention away from you wanting to re-home? Also how far was she off giving birth?


----------



## AmiRobertson (13 April 2013)

Rowan it was me who bought up the fact they outbid a genuine home for the mare in foal. They continued to say that it was against the meat man then they told me that if you were genuinely interested in the pony to get in touch as it would be good to start rehoming. I have screen shots of this conversation it was with Sara elms. And it was me who also told them that their story of events at Beeston seriously conflicted with the ones told on here. I also have a screen shot of this conversation


----------



## rowan666 (13 April 2013)

Yes I no ami, they have proved themselfs to be very dishonest! The meat man wasnt bidding on the pony although there was besides us and the mad frizzy haired woman, another lady bidding so they knew they were out bidding genuine homes! And I have publicly offered to buy the mare from them after they said they would be happy for me to get in touch re rehoming they have publicaly proved they are liars now!


----------



## AmiRobertson (13 April 2013)

Let me know if you want the screen shots btw if you think they will help


----------



## rowan666 (13 April 2013)

Platypus- I have no idea how far gone the mare actually was but she looked huge, the dealer she came from said he wasnt sure if she was or not as he only had her a month and got her from sales himself. I asked about her on thier latest thread where I was mentioned jst saying im glad she has a home and I assume they had tthe vet out to check her over and what did they say but guess what no reply!


----------



## Camel (13 April 2013)

Has anyone googled the lady in question? I'm not a psychologist but wonder if all this madness is some kind of displacement activity 

xx


----------



## horsestar (13 April 2013)

I think that it is very wrong for to have quoted her bank details to credit monies to? Is it a business account or her own personal account?! Can't see that that would be acceptable to have money going in from all sorts of people? Surely this will get picked up?


----------



## HazyXmas (13 April 2013)

OMG i can't believe that woman has just put ALL her bank details onto facebook!!! Are they completely mad?


----------



## Toast (13 April 2013)

The whole family are totally barking. I had a row with Andrew(?) On the peaceful protest page the other night and got accused of being a spy!! I think Andrew was the guy in the video yelling about overbreeding stood next to Jackie. 

It also said on that page that the auctioneer was ignoring Jackies bids at the last auction?


----------



## platypus (13 April 2013)

They get very personal, childish and become like a lynch mob !! Take one on an they all join in, they are just spoiling for a fight, an feel sorry for their horses as they have such a flippant attitude to them !!!! Xx

^^^
Dont think they like us much either


----------



## zigzag (13 April 2013)

They will never answer a question with a straight answer either


----------



## Amymay (13 April 2013)

Yes, they wouldnt take jackie's bids Toast. Someone had to bid for her.


----------



## missieh (13 April 2013)

How about reporting them to the Charities Commission who would take this sort of thing (impersonating a registered charity) very seriously?


----------



## Amymay (13 April 2013)

There are three places to report. Trading standards and police, and also charity comission.


----------



## Toast (13 April 2013)

Do we know if anyone's done this yet?


----------



## platypus (13 April 2013)

Toast said:



			Do we know if anyone's done this yet?
		
Click to expand...

wouldnt we need the name and charity number?


----------



## AmiRobertson (13 April 2013)

They don't have one. I am hoping hillside will get back to me as jackie and Ruth have both claimed at one point that they have their support. Otherwise raising it with the charity commission will be a good step. I wish I could still see the page but I got kicked off for suggesting that they put their efforts into rallying support for an already established charity and suggesting that they ask for donations of wormers, second hand rugs etc instead of cash!


----------



## Fii (13 April 2013)

platypus said:



			wouldnt we need the name and charity number?
		
Click to expand...

I am quite happy to report after the weekend, if someone could tell me how to go about it


----------



## noodle_ (13 April 2013)

they keep mentioning (who i suspect) a dealers name.....saying they need to rescue from her?

if its the person in question - she is a very honest/good dealer...and yes has sold to turners but only for the best of the horse (for pts purposes....)


so why they are "rescuing " from her now god only knows.................


they are all crackers..................!!! im keeping quiet until ive seen enough



screen shots and report them people..........i notice how this jackie hasnt said squat! and her little minions are doing the work for her!!!


----------



## Goldenstar (13 April 2013)

platypus said:



			wouldnt we need the name and charity number?
		
Click to expand...

No I done think , so I think the right approach would be to say that they are running an unregistered charity I pretty sure you can't ask for money from the public without being regulated but where a group of friends getting together would stop and a "charity" would begin I dont know .
The whole point is they are acting like there are a charity and they are not , people closer to what's going on that outraged people reading a forum would be best to do this I think.


----------



## AmiRobertson (13 April 2013)

The dealer in question bought the pony at Beeston on Wednesday and found out it was dangerous. She said that jackie could have it off of her for 200 if she got it today or it would be shot as she didn't want it round her yard. I think she was testing her publicly on the peaceful protest page it's all just so ridiculous!


----------



## Amymay (13 April 2013)

The dealer is not so decent Ami.


----------



## noodle_ (13 April 2013)

amymay - do you know the dealer i think it is??

if so can you pm me a name - as if its the same person i bought ahorse off this person...

thanks


ets - if its the same dealer - i dont have a bad word to say about her!...


----------



## Amymay (13 April 2013)

Pm'd you


----------



## noodle_ (13 April 2013)

thanks - shockingly...........ive been banned....

i said my piece!.....................


----------



## platypus (13 April 2013)

noodle_ said:



			thanks - shockingly...........ive been banned....

i said my piece!..................... 

Click to expand...

Haha what did you say...i guess you mentioned the truth or something anyone with common sense would understand 

Now they want donations off people to pay for LIVERY!!!


----------



## noodle_ (13 April 2013)

basically



quesioned why there wasnt updates of these "rescued ponies"..... and stated some facts....

slaughter IS necessary..... you going to rescue every horse ?!?! is impossible - its not nice, and i wouldnt send mine to slaughter, but its life - without slaughter more horses would be abused and neglected in fields stood in ****....with no food..... THERE ARE FATES WORSE THAN DEATH................


----------



## noodle_ (13 April 2013)

turns out they didnt agree.........


each to their own but people need to realise we NEED humane slaughter..... we dont have homes for all these horses.....


i wouldnt send mine as shes my pet...but if i couldnt afford her and she wasnt sellable id have no hesitation in kissing her good night and sending her to the paddock in the sky......because i care....not because im heartless.

when will people realise horses dont have feelings as such or knowledge of life...they just live day to day.... WE  have the feelings and then guilt....


----------



## platypus (13 April 2013)

noodle_ said:



			turns out they didnt agree.........


each to their own but people need to realise we NEED humane slaughter..... we dont have homes for all these horses.....


i wouldnt send mine as shes my pet...but if i couldnt afford her and she wasnt sellable id have no hesitation in kissing her good night and sending her to the paddock in the sky......because i care....not because im heartless.

when will people realise horses dont have feelings as such or knowledge of life...they just live day to day.... WE  have the feelings and then guilt....
		
Click to expand...

Exactly and those horses shes 'rescued' could have been out of it quickly and painless but are now going to go without veterinary attention/farriers etc as she cant afford it-will then be moved from yard to yard and if they ever do find a home will probably not be riding fit and end up back where they started!!!


----------



## lowjumper (13 April 2013)

amymay said:



			Wow, lowjumper. Landlord served eviction on who??
		
Click to expand...

It's the property alledgedly, that looks after the dogs
http://www.happydogsdaycare-cheshire.co.uk/

Why do you think one of the charity people does not put her bank account details online?
Just think what prevents people from having a bank account !

See my previous posts

I believe Cheshire trading standards have looked at this but say they do not have enough evidence so if you want to submit evidence to them the more the merrier


----------



## Ancient Hacker (14 April 2013)

This whole situation seems quite unreal. I haven't found the FB page, just read this thread. To be frank, I started to wonder if these demented "rescuers" aren't fronting for a meat man somewhere. 

Seriously, I can think of no other explanation for the fact that the horses aren't available for re-homing, no-one can produce pictures of where they are, no-one knows where they are??
Sorry, I hope I'm wrong, although there's no evidence these "rescued" horses would actually be better off with this group of people.


----------



## platypus (14 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			This whole situation seems quite unreal. I haven't found the FB page, just read this thread. To be frank, I started to wonder if these demented "rescuers" aren't fronting for a meat man somewhere. 

Seriously, I can think of no other explanation for the fact that the horses aren't available for re-homing, no-one can produce pictures of where they are, no-one knows where they are??
Sorry, I hope I'm wrong, although there's no evidence these "rescued" horses would actually be better off with this group of people.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely agree AH theres something not right why are they so defensive, they know there doing wrong in the 1st place thats why they get rid of anyone who questions them or their actions-i think beeston is going to be interesting this week surely they will only put up with this woman for so long before it starts affecting business.


----------



## noodle_ (14 April 2013)

Is it on this week? I'm local and free so may pop along with MY camcorder lol !! 

Ok that's childish but this woman needs sense drumming in!!! N then send the evidence to the daily fail!!!


----------



## platypus (14 April 2013)

noodle_ said:



			Is it on this week? I'm local and free so may pop along with MY camcorder lol !! 

Ok that's childish but this woman needs sense drumming in!!! N then send the evidence to the daily fail!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah there every wednesday except the 1st in the month i think-just dont let her spot you as no doubt you will be one of Turners and be showered with abuse!


----------



## rowan666 (14 April 2013)

I think AH is right, what other possible explanation is there? I asked them what the problem was with the mares chest and was she 100% in foal as I assumed they obviously had the vet out to her but my comment was deleted!!? I dont see why that is a problem to answer, obviously they havnt had the vet out orthey would surely of bin happy to update on thier good deeds! 

They arnt selling or rehoming clearly... Ive tried!  Maybe someone should enquire about another horse they bought, I bet they'l misteriously all of bin bought on a seperate bill!


----------



## platypus (14 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			I think AH is right, what other possible explanation is there? I asked them what the problem was with the mares chest and was she 100% in foal as I assumed they obviously had the vet out to her but my comment was deleted!!? I dont see why that is a problem to answer, obviously they havnt had the vet out orthey would surely of bin happy to update on thier good deeds! 

They arnt selling or rehoming clearly... Ive tried!  Maybe someone should enquire about another horse they bought, I bet they'l misteriously all of bin bought on a seperate bill!
		
Click to expand...

sorry you didnt get the mare rowan666, did ruth not get back to you at all?Seems shes not been on the group-leaving her little cronies to do the work for her


----------



## rowan666 (14 April 2013)

She inboxed me and asked me to call her land line before I was told by someone else the mare wasnt available, there was no answer and she then stopped responding to inbox msgs.. Very odd!


----------



## platypus (14 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			She inboxed me and asked me to call her land line before I was told by someone else the mare wasnt available, there was no answer and she then stopped responding to inbox msgs.. Very odd!
		
Click to expand...

odd is certainly the word-its almost as if there from another country that doesnt understand english or our ethics


----------



## AmiRobertson (14 April 2013)

Urgh I want to find these people and slap them. The are either the worlds most stupid do gooders or most stupid criminals


----------



## rowan666 (14 April 2013)

Surely there has to be a way of finding out where all these horses have gone? Who is the best person to report them to? I cant imagine the police would care about this, and as for the  charity commision, have they actually stated the ARE a charity? All that ive seen is them claiming they will be setting one up and it isnt actual done yet which is why they cant give us a charity number yet (i havent been on the page long though so obviously I may well be wrong)


----------



## Ancient Hacker (14 April 2013)

It's a bizarre situation. Looking in from the outside (from very far away) I don't know much of the local detail. so in a sense I'm either objective or detached from reality   But I don't see any logical explanation for their conduct other than possible fronting for a meatman. Or "care in the community" gone very, very wrong 

I think the unavailability of that little mare for Rowan, besides being sad, it a red flag. A dealer would surely be happy to turn a profit very quickly indeed; a rescuer would be thrilled at a good re-homing.  What other viable explanations remain, then?  Very sad and worrying.


----------



## Shettie (14 April 2013)

Thy have said they are now registered as a charity, but don't want the " likes of us" to have number as its none of our business


----------



## rowan666 (14 April 2013)

Ive just seen they do actually claim to be a registered charity on someones post! I have just commented on thier post asking for land cheshire, telling them I have land and would be happy to help if they provide proof the horses bought on wed are safe and charity number provided.


----------



## s4sugar (14 April 2013)

You can search for a registered charity here;-
http://www.nidirect.gov.uk/search-for-a-registered-charity

I can't find them but if you know their supposed name or more details you may do better in a search.


----------



## misterjinglejay (14 April 2013)

Can someone follow them after Beeston? They must go somewhere to offload the ponies.


----------



## rowan666 (14 April 2013)

Misterjay good idea! They are begging for money to keep a horse on livery even rhough after begging for money to buy it they said they have the perfect person to give it a forever home! Hmm they also with their desperate pleas for land in cheshire ASAP havnt taken me up my offer of land in return for hard evidence of the horses frm wed safety! If they wer that desperate as claimed how hard would it be to send pics of the horses in thier new place? They know I was there and know what horses they bought so they cant fob me off with any old pics of random ponies! (i actually dont have room to take more than two max but they dont know that!)


----------



## gabriel68 (14 April 2013)

I have responded that I have 30 acres of land and see what they say.  They havent responded to me yet about pictures of these horses or their charity no so will see if they take the bait and think OMG 30 acres!!!  If they are  doing what they say they are and rescueing these horses they will jump at the chance.  I have a feeling they wont though!!


----------



## galaxy (14 April 2013)

I really would not be surprised if they were reading this thread Rowan....  Which is why your offer has been ignored....?

If you make an offer on there.... don't post about it on here!


----------



## gabriel68 (14 April 2013)

Woops seems they have banned me!!!!!  Definately upto something then I cant get back on now for names and stuff want to at least follow this through and get them reported they obvisouly upto no good.


----------



## BlairandAzria (14 April 2013)

I'd be very suprised if they're not reading this. 

I also would absolutely not recommend following anyone from Beeston. 

Be safe, report through the proper and appropriate channels - I know there is the temptation to think that the authorities take too long, but please be safe and sensible - there is a poster on here who got involved, offered land etc and now reports of assault and abuse from some of these people.


----------



## gabriel68 (14 April 2013)

Well if they are watching and start abusing me then I will go straight to the police.


----------



## horseydebbie (14 April 2013)

I assume that they need land and livery desperately because once she is evicted from her house she wont have the acre or stable. Not that this is much used with 30+ horses. Did she actually pay for all the horses she bought last week.
Something about all this is suspect. She is definatley not just buying rescue cases


----------



## gabriel68 (14 April 2013)

Offers of help have been ignored.  That to me tells me she is upto no good.  She bids on the horses apparently and doesnt have the money to pay then goes on this Stop the horseslaughter facebook site and asks people to donate money to her account so she can pay for them!!

Make of that what you will.  Seems to me that she is getting money by deseption in telling people that she is going to be a registered charity but cant come up with the details of the reg. No.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (14 April 2013)

So many red flags with this operation.

Imagine a group of us from the forum wanted to buy "rescue" ponies at Beeston, or wherever (and obviously we'd make sure we had facilities to properly care for them, and bring them on for re-homing etc). 
Exactly WHICH animals would we bid on? The ones that are attractive, in reasonable condition, with other normal people bidding for them? Or would we bid on the derelict, underweight,  under-priced downtrodden ponies that no-one else is bidding for or who have caught the attention of the meat man?

The facts speak for themselves, I fear. I am hopeful that members here will use any evidence and get all appropriate authorities involved. 

Wish I was there so I could be of some help - got plenty of paddocks and stables, but on the wrong darn continent!


----------



## rowan666 (14 April 2013)

They have said they will take me up on the offer of land but they only need it for this one particular pony that isnt part of the chatity but is dangerous and cant be kept with other horses.... I could help but tbh I dont want these people to know where I keep my horses and the pony in question sounds like it needs to be pts plus they will not give me reasurrance of what happened to all the 'chatity' horses


----------



## Clippy (14 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			They have said they will take me up on the offer of land but they only need it for this one particular pony that isnt part of the chatity but is dangerous and cant be kept with other horses.... I could help but tbh I dont want these people to know where I keep my horses and the pony in question sounds like it needs to be pts plus they will not give me reasurrance of what happened to all the 'chatity' horses
		
Click to expand...

After the way they've treated you I think you're better well out of it. The pony they're trying to "save" sounds like an accident waiting to happen. What if it kicks someones child?


----------



## zigzag (14 April 2013)

The fact that they say this pony is dangerous and won't take it on themselves, plus he has been through 5 homes recently says the pony has a serious problem


----------



## Adopter (14 April 2013)

I just do not get how some ponies are part of the charity, others are not, given we know there is no registered charity anyway.

Every bit of information seems to make the whole situation more disturbing.  Rowan, I really think it would not be wise to let them know where you live, and if they will not let you buy the pony you want, and collect it from a place away from where you live, then as we know all ready, there is something very wrong with all of this.

Is the pony that can not be kept with others, the one that was being talked about as dangerous and had to be bought before dealer pts?


----------



## noodle_ (14 April 2013)

Is her house rented then??

Mabey a word to the landlord?


----------



## rowan666 (14 April 2013)

Adopter- yes im assuming that us the pony they are on abou, think im just going to remove myself from the page they are all just too strange! And weird how tyhey didnt take up gabriels offer of 30 acres, which surely would have been invaluble to them!


----------



## Adopter (14 April 2013)

Rowan, Sad to walk away from helping a pony you really liked, but there are lots of welsh ponies on the welsh pony rescue site that seem nice and you just have to pay their costs, and they do seem a genuine charity and concerned for the welfare of the ponies on the welsh commons.


----------



## Amymay (14 April 2013)

Their definately not fronting the meat man. What they are doing is attempting to raise funds under false pretences. There is no charity (someone with ccj's can't form or be part of the constitution of a charity).

Interestingly the other thing that they're doing is buying horses under the guise of this 'charity', and then deciding which person gets to keep them and claim ownership.

So, for instance, the little mare rowan was interested in was part of the 'saved' lot. However is now owned by someone else......


----------



## lula (14 April 2013)

amymay said:



			Interestingly the other thing that they're doing is buying horses under the guise of this 'charity', and then deciding which person gets to keep them and claim ownership.

So, for instance, the little mare rowan was interested in was part of the 'saved' lot. However is now owned by someone else......
		
Click to expand...

After watching this 'campaign' unfold and develop, this really does look to be the case.

you cant have for instance, a daughter begging for public funds on fb on behalf of a charity to finance the purchase of ponies at an auction to 'save' from any dodgy looking character who might or might not be buying them to take to slaughter, then have the mother, who is inner circle on this same charity that her daughter is raising funds on behalf of- purchasing ponies at the same auction apparently privately from her own funds (so is claimed) and not have cries of 'conflict of interest' and concerns raised about the potential for abuse of donated funds when there exists such an incestuous internal relationship.

personally, i am suspicious that this chestnut infoal mare is indeed part of the rescue group but for one reason or another, they have made a decision not to rehome to Rowan and are using the story that she was privately purchased as an excuse.


----------



## platypus (14 April 2013)

They cant run or afford this 'charity' as it is-although im not sure they even have any ponies but are planning on taking more and more in, now paying for livery!!
If they do rehome these ponies and say in a couple of years somebody falls pregnant/ill has to give horse up it would go back to said 'charity'. Now with the mentality of these people no names need mentioning over the past weeks i cant see how in 2 or 5 years there still going to be there to support these poor horses they will have moved on with there head in the clouds somewhere else probably rescuing hoovers that are kept in badly lit cupboards


----------



## lula (14 April 2013)

Christmas Camel said:



			Has anyone googled the lady in question? I'm not a psychologist but wonder if all this madness is some kind of displacement activity 

xx
		
Click to expand...

Bang on.

and you're not the first one to notice that. Pretty surprised those close to this lady haven't intervened and got her some bereavement counselling. she is obviously obsessed with this endeavor with the practicalities and financing of 'saving' and keeping so many horses and ponies (she has a thing about saving in foal mares and foals particularly, no shrink needed for that-)  is regarded and she is quite honest about this, as not a priority. 

Its not going to end well.


----------



## jodie3 (14 April 2013)

Not certain if this has already been mentioned but I have a friend who is trying to set up a legitimate charity and has been told the Charity Commission takes a long time to approve things - she has been quoted at least two months so no way this group could have become a registered charity so quickly. 

Also, my understanding is that if you are a registered charity you have to show your charity number to everyone, not just a select, hand-picked few!


----------



## Horselover39 (14 April 2013)

Ha..... Just been reading through this thread.  I love this post



AmiRobertson said:



			Urgh I want to find these people and slap them. The are either the worlds most stupid do gooders or most stupid criminals
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Horselover39 (14 April 2013)

And this one



Ancient Hacker said:



			It's a bizarre situation. Looking in from the outside (from very far away) I don't know much of the local detail. so in a sense I'm either objective or detached from reality   But I don't see any logical explanation for their conduct other than possible fronting for a meatman. Or "care in the community" gone very, very wrong 

Click to expand...


----------



## gabriel68 (14 April 2013)

I knew they wouldnt take my offer up becuase there is something dodgy about it all, I wouldnttbe suprised if there were any horses/ponies in their care at all, if this was all legitimate they would have jumped at the chance at being offered 30 acres free of charge but instead they chose to delete and ban me fronm their website.

It wont be long before they are found out for the fraudster they really are, pity really that some people beleive what they are doing and are donating money to them.  

A good con though isnt it.  Buy horses/ponies at Beeston, dont pay for them, get members of the public to *donate* to pay for them, then get the public to pay a *fee* for taking them on loan.  All in all they havent had to pay a penny yet are getting money thrown at them left right and centre.

I am sure the police would like to know about their little *fraud*!!


----------



## Fii (14 April 2013)

I am now convinced they are watching this thread!!


----------



## platypus (14 April 2013)

Fii said:



			I am now convinced they are watching this thread!!
		
Click to expand...

What makes you say that?!


----------



## galaxy (14 April 2013)

gabriel68 said:



			I knew they wouldnt take my offer up becuase there is something dodgy about it all,
		
Click to expand...

Probably because they read about it on here....  Along with Rowan....


----------



## Fii (14 April 2013)

platypus said:



			What makes you say that?!
		
Click to expand...

because they are deleting people who have commented there and here!!


----------



## EstherYoung (14 April 2013)

jodie3 said:



			Not certain if this has already been mentioned but I have a friend who is trying to set up a legitimate charity and has been told the Charity Commission takes a long time to approve things - she has been quoted at least two months so no way this group could have become a registered charity so quickly. 

Also, my understanding is that if you are a registered charity you have to show your charity number to everyone, not just a select, hand-picked few!
		
Click to expand...

Yup. I remember it took EMW, who are absolutely above board and genuine, quite a while to get charity status and they had a lot of hoops to jump through.


----------



## rowan666 (14 April 2013)

they probobly are, I had an inbox on fb asking me to contact ruth, ruth herself couldnt inbox me as shes blocked me! Whack jobs the lot of them if they cant see we are all horse lovers and most of us could and would genuinley help if they were just honest and provided the proof we asked for! Surely all that counts is the welfare of these horses, maybe im just wrong or very naive but ive removed myself from that page now its just too heartbreaking to be second guessing what these poor animals are going through right now


----------



## gabriel68 (14 April 2013)

Fii said:



			because they are deleting people who have commented there and here!!
		
Click to expand...

They must be then.  rather foolish of me to put my generous offer to them on here wasnt I!

Ah well, never mind..

Thats another thing to get them with, ie Generous offers being made to their *charity* and it wasnt taken up!!


----------



## Shettie (14 April 2013)

charity number is 8476744 home for horses


http://wck2.companieshouse.gov.uk/

Name & Registered Office:
HOME FOR HORSES LTD
ROSEHILL HOUSE PYGONS HILL LANE 
LYDIATE 
LIVERPOOL 
ENGLAND 
L31 4JF 
Company No. 08476744



Status: Active 
Date of Incorporation: 08/04/2013

Country of Origin: United Kingdom 
Company Type: PRI/LTD BY GUAR/NSC (Private, limited by guarantee, no share capital)
Nature of Business (SIC):
None Supplied
Accounting Reference Date: 30/04
Last Accounts Made Up To: (NO ACCOUNTS FILED)
Next Accounts Due: 08/01/2015
Last Return Made Up To: 
Next Return Due: 06/05/2014 
Mortgage: Number of charges: ( 0 outstanding / 0 satisfied / 0 part satisfied )
Previous Names:
No previous name information has been recorded over the last 20 years.
UK Establishment Details
There are no UK Establishments associated with this company.
Oversea Company Info
There are no Oversea Details associated with this company.


----------



## horseydebbie (14 April 2013)

I don't think the registration if for JJ and co. Think it is for Heartbeat homes for horses, in Liverpool


----------



## Ancient Hacker (14 April 2013)

That doesn't look like a registration with charitable status, does it? It looks like a private business enterprise registration.  I'm sure a charity would have charitable status reflected?


----------



## Shettie (14 April 2013)

No idea about the correct address, is the one that goes with the charity number they gave on a group. Have PM'd you so you can go and tear your hair out too 

Yes it's apparently a charity by garantee or something. Theres a different facebook group set up and being discussed there, can message people the link if they want. It's fast moving and too confusing for me I'm afraid


----------



## noodle_ (14 April 2013)

Can you message me the link please ??

Been deleted from other group as I dared to disagree !!!


----------



## babeandbessy (14 April 2013)

horseydebbie said:



			I don't think the registration if for JJ and co. Think it is for Heartbeat homes for horses, in Liverpool
		
Click to expand...

oooh i wonder if this is true!


----------



## Shettie (14 April 2013)

noodle_ said:



			Can you message me the link please ??

Been deleted from other group as I dared to disagree !!!
		
Click to expand...

Done, have fun


----------



## Amymay (14 April 2013)

Shettie, that is not a charity registration. It's a limited company.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (14 April 2013)

Heartbeat Home for Horses website shows this number, as far as I can see: Registered Charity No.1106722
Not sure why anyone might think they're the same as the Beeston Bounders!?


----------



## rowan666 (14 April 2013)

Amymay us correct and just means they have registered the business name so no other organisation can use that nane. Dosnt mean they are up and running as a business abd certainly not a charity!


----------



## doriangrey (14 April 2013)

I wouldn't put these people in charge of pet rats, it's very disturbing reading and nothing I can do as I live over the water.  But, I feel afraid for the horses going into their 'care'.  I also think they they are monitoring this thread and they are delusional in what they think a horse requires.  I wonder how this 'dangerous' pony is being managed - the poor soul.  Maybe a petition? I'm at a loss.


----------



## Shettie (14 April 2013)

Sorry Ancient Hacker, just copied what they wrote in response to the charity number and info they gave. 

Yeap indeed not a reg charity but still trying to obtain donations by deception in saying they are


----------



## Ancient Hacker (14 April 2013)

Shettie said:



			Sorry Ancient Hacker, just copied what they wrote in response to the charity number and info they gave. 

Yeap indeed not a reg charity but still trying to obtain donations by deception in saying they are
		
Click to expand...

Shettie, am I missing something here? Because the numbers don't match at all. 
They gave a charity number which is not the same as the Heartbeat one, so I'm not sure why Heartbeat appeared on here anyway? Sorry if I'm being dense but the connection flew over my head...


----------



## Beentheredonethat (14 April 2013)

Shettie said:



			charity number is 8476744 home for horses


http://wck2.companieshouse.gov.uk/

Name & Registered Office:
HOME FOR HORSES LTD
ROSEHILL HOUSE PYGONS HILL LANE 
LYDIATE 
LIVERPOOL 
ENGLAND 
L31 4JF 
Company No. 08476744



Status: Active 
Date of Incorporation: 08/04/2013

Country of Origin: United Kingdom 
Company Type: PRI/LTD BY GUAR/NSC (Private, limited by guarantee, no share capital)
Nature of Business (SIC):
None Supplied
Accounting Reference Date: 30/04
Last Accounts Made Up To: (NO ACCOUNTS FILED)
Next Accounts Due: 08/01/2015
Last Return Made Up To: 
Next Return Due: 06/05/2014 
Mortgage: Number of charges: ( 0 outstanding / 0 satisfied / 0 part satisfied )
Previous Names:
No previous name information has been recorded over the last 20 years.
UK Establishment Details
There are no UK Establishments associated with this company.
Oversea Company Info
There are no Oversea Details associated with this company.
		
Click to expand...

This is just a registered office address and will be the address of the organisation that helped set up the company. These details have nothing to do with the Charities Commission. I'll try and do a directors search at work tomorrow.


----------



## Adopter (14 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Heartbeat Home for Horses website shows this number, as far as I can see: Registered Charity No.1106722
Not sure why anyone might think they're the same as the Beeston Bounders!?

Click to expand...

What an apt description 'Beeston Bounders', I could think of something a lot less polite, but at least this one can be used in public.

What a fast moving situation, so are the horses now going to be owned by a limited company, so when it goes bust for not having paid for anything, probably including food etc.  the people involved are not liable?

Still no news of where these horses and ponies are, why can they just not reassure people they are being properly looked after, that is all we want to know and see pictures and be told openly where they are ... I still think that all this hiding gives us cause for concern.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (14 April 2013)

Adopter said:



			What an apt description 'Beeston Bounders', I could think of something a lot less polite, but at least this one can be used in public.

What a fast moving situation, so are the horses now going to be owned by a limited company, so when it goes bust for not having paid for anything, probably including food etc.  the people involved are not liable?

Still no news of where these horses and ponies are, why can they just not reassure people they are being properly looked after, that is all we want to know and see pictures and be told openly where they are ... I still think that all this hiding gives us cause for concern.
		
Click to expand...

Adopter, I'm on my BEST behaviour   The mystery is that the horses appear to be vanishing in to the ether somewhere. I can't fathom how an active and interested group of genuine people on this forum, with good networking skills, haven't been able to find any hint of where the creatures are - another red flag! I'm sure, though, that the commitment evident here will get the truth.
Meantime, where's the Daily Wail when you need them?


----------



## zigzag (14 April 2013)

They are asking for money now for the mare in foal, and it is supposed to be privately owned?


----------



## Beentheredonethat (14 April 2013)

Beentheredonethat said:



			This is just a registered office address and will be the address of the organisation that helped set up the company. These details have nothing to do with the Charities Commission. I'll try and do a directors search at work tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Managed to get into my Companies House account from home. Sole director is Jacqueline Elizabeth Jones. Its a limited company and the number they have quoted is a Companies House registration number. Rather ill advised for her to be quoting it as a charity number when it has nothing to do with a charity. An outright attempt at deceipt IMO.


----------



## Shettie (14 April 2013)

To be honest I have no idea about charitys/companies. It was just posted onto facebook to show there was a charity reg number so I copied it onto here. 
It's all a little too much for my brain


----------



## missieh (14 April 2013)

So still no sign of the horses! No pictures, no verification of anything. I too, like the posters a few pages back think that the horses coukd be going for slaughter. Does anyone else think they could be shipping them to Ireland for slaughter? All will be passported and legitimate.


----------



## Beentheredonethat (14 April 2013)

Not your fault Shettie, you were just quoting what was on fb.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (14 April 2013)

Shettie said:



			To be honest I have no idea about charitys/companies. It was just posted onto facebook to show there was a charity reg number so I copied it onto here. 
It's all a little too much for my brain 

Click to expand...

Me too, Shettie - and please don't for a moment think I was having a go at you, I too was expressing my confusion.  It's too much for my brain, too. The whole saga defies logic, on every level. 
Still looks like there is no evidence of happy endings for these poor ponies.


----------



## lula (14 April 2013)

missieh said:



			So still no sign of the horses! No pictures, no verification of anything. I too, like the posters a few pages back think that the horses coukd be going for slaughter. Does anyone else think they could be shipping them to Ireland for slaughter? All will be passported and legitimate.
		
Click to expand...

what jackie's horses?!!  HEH, no, i dont.


----------



## Shettie (14 April 2013)

No worries, I didn't even look in detail what I copied. I can't make head or tail of anything to do with them  They truely are a totally different species I think.


----------



## zigzag (14 April 2013)

Have they got a different facebook page for the charity then?


----------



## Em123 (14 April 2013)

Maybe all the horses that live in her living room have chewed her Internet cable?!!


----------



## platypus (14 April 2013)

There begging for livery money so i highly doubt they have any for the rest they have to be cared for  Anyone going to beeston this week? maybe keep an eye out for her, what shes buying


----------



## rowan666 (14 April 2013)

Grrr wish I hadnt taken,myself off the page so soon now! Anyway has anyone got a screen print of them claiming this is thier charity number??? This is the evidence the charity commision/police and trading standards need!


----------



## Shettie (14 April 2013)

Will I get told off for putting a link up? 
If not it's not on there page but another one


----------



## lula (14 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			Grrr wish I hadnt taken,myself off the page so soon now! Anyway has anyone got a screen print of them claiming this is thier charity number??? This is the evidence the charity commision/police and trading standards need!
		
Click to expand...

i think its on The Mad House group


----------



## platypus (14 April 2013)

Seems even the minions are puzzled now by ruths theories


----------



## zigzag (14 April 2013)

I can't find the charity number at all. Searched the FB page


----------



## platypus (14 April 2013)

zigzag said:



			I can't find the charity number at all. Searched the FB page
		
Click to expand...

Me too-they must have removed it
But some kind soul has donated 50pound


----------



## horsesatemymoney (14 April 2013)

I don't understand at all- they talk in riddles. Is it not Ruth who runs it? And I thought Katy was banned? *headdesk*


----------



## Toast (14 April 2013)

This is an absolute train wreck, notice how no matter what donations they get, they're always short! There's one poor woman on there donating her socks off and I just want to message her and tell her to stop giving her money to these nutters!!!


----------



## platypus (14 April 2013)

Toast said:



			This is an absolute train wreck, notice how no matter what donations they get, they're always short! There's one poor woman on there donating her socks off and I just want to message her and tell her to stop giving her money to these nutters!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully they will see sense-theres quite a few(maybe from here) on there now questioning them and seems they are running out of answers-i know 5 year olds that could have arranged to buy said pony off dealer and arrange livery for it better than these


----------



## Amymay (14 April 2013)

Screen prints?  Yes rowan.


----------



## AmiRobertson (14 April 2013)

Shettie or anyone can you message me the link to the other page please?


----------



## Shettie (14 April 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			Shettie or anyone can you message me the link to the other page please?
		
Click to expand...

Done 

I think theres got to be about 15 HHO on there that I know of atleast


----------



## AmiRobertson (14 April 2013)

Cheers shettie! Just read that news story about Ruth's son incredibly tragic but I really think she needs some help.


----------



## noodle_ (14 April 2013)

can people stop speculating and report her???


i think it may warrant a copper search if nothing else..... fraud mabey?!


im sure they would have  afield day with her!! she sounds delightful!


----------



## platypus (14 April 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			Cheers shettie! Just read that news story about Ruth's son incredibly tragic but I really think she needs some help.
		
Click to expand...

Can you point me in the direction to this?


----------



## Clippy (14 April 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1476583/I-begged-them-on-bended-knee-to-save-my-boy.html


----------



## AmiRobertson (14 April 2013)

It's very very sad and I can see why she is off the rails. I have been added to the fb page this lot love to fight don't they? And everyone seems to hate this Katy girls who appears to enjoy a fight :/ it's all very confusing. I have a free hour tomorrow and I am going to right an email to the charity commission and try and get in touch with hillside


----------



## platypus (14 April 2013)

I do feel for her it must have been terrible and i wouldnt wish it on anyone but it certainly does explain alot and i think people around her should maybe treat it more delicately and entice her away from this charity idea.


----------



## Shettie (14 April 2013)

It's a full time job trying to keep up with all the posts on there


----------



## platypus (14 April 2013)

http://www.northwichguardian.co.uk/news/1385337.brides_up_in_arms_at_missing_shop_owner/

is this one of there previous scams


----------



## Adopter (14 April 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			It's very very sad and I can see why she is off the rails. I have been added to the fb page this lot love to fight don't they? And everyone seems to hate this Katy girls who appears to enjoy a fight :/ it's all very confusing. I have a free hour tomorrow and I am going to right an email to the charity commission and try and get in touch with hillside
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I don't have any evidence to pursue with, but it does need to be followed through.

No matter what personal tragic circumstances there are, it does not change the facts which are here are still horses and ponies that seem to have vanished, and no information about them and their condition, although there are constant appeals for money for them.


----------



## AmiRobertson (14 April 2013)

It's all very narcissistic as well. Everyone wants to help the dangerous pony! I bet if you all put these women in a room with a neglected pony they would all wind up mothering it to death. A bit like bereaved the mother penguins in that bbc documentary all fighting over the loose baby penguin but almost wind up smothering it! Madness!


----------



## Shettie (14 April 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			It's all very narcissistic as well. Everyone wants to help the dangerous pony! I bet if you all put these women in a room with a neglected pony they would all wind up mothering it to death. A bit like bereaved the mother penguins in that bbc documentary all fighting over the loose baby penguin but almost wind up smothering it! Madness!
		
Click to expand...

Iv'e spent the last two days trying to tell them they an't save them all and pts wherever it's done isn't the worst idea at all, probably the best. Iv'e just given up now, as I get the every animal has a right to live blabber


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

Adopter I may just ring them in the morning to find out how to file a complaint and what the process is.


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

Shettie I come from a beef farming background and have been raised around humane slaughter. I love animals but people who humanise their pets/livestock etc are beyond me. It's not fair on the animal and it becomes dangerous. That pony either needs to go to a very experienced home or be shot if it is that dangerous not into the hands of a women suffering with unbelievable grief who can not seem to accept reality.


----------



## BlairandAzria (15 April 2013)

Can someone pm me a link to the Facebook page please?


----------



## Fii (15 April 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			Shettie or anyone can you message me the link to the other page please?
		
Click to expand...

And me please!


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

Did you get it fii?


----------



## noodle_ (15 April 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/498674040180107/?fref=ts


link ^^


----------



## Clippy (15 April 2013)

I think we all need to notify Cheshire Trading Standards:

http://www.cheshireeast.gov.uk/business/trading_standards/contact_trading_standards.aspx


----------



## zangels (15 April 2013)

Well I am now banned. I tried to keep low just to watch but couldnt any longer. I only questioned them about affording the cost of the ponies. They really do need reporting.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (15 April 2013)

They've delated most question posts


----------



## lucky7 (15 April 2013)

horsesatemymoney said:



			They've delated most question posts
		
Click to expand...

been banned too! 
for asking genuine questions, nothing too probing either, because i had alot of likes and comments probably.  
Am calling crimestoppers today.
http://www.crimestoppers-uk.org/fra...nisationbusiness-fraud/charity-donation-fraud


----------



## lucky7 (15 April 2013)

Who have these people been reported to so far?

Have hillside been informed as they are claiming to have goings on with this charity regarding the dangerous pony?


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

Just spok to crime stoppers and the lovely lady I spoke to was appalled at what I told her. She ha advised me to contact their local RSPCA and police but also call hillside directly. And that is what I am going to do! Did anyone else get screen shots btw?


----------



## lucky7 (15 April 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			Just spok to crime stoppers and the lovely lady I spoke to was appalled at what I told her. She ha advised me to contact their local RSPCA and police but also call hillside directly. And that is what I am going to do! Did anyone else get screen shots btw?
		
Click to expand...

I have just sent hillside a lengthy email too  
Hopefully if we all make complaints to the relevant people we can get this mess sorted and get to the bottom of whats really happening to these ponies!


----------



## Beentheredonethat (15 April 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			Just spok to crime stoppers and the lovely lady I spoke to was appalled at what I told her. She ha advised me to contact their local RSPCA and police but also call hillside directly. And that is what I am going to do! Did anyone else get screen shots btw?
		
Click to expand...

Ami, I have pm'd you re company information.


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

RSPCA were fantastic they have taken all the details and urged me to contact Liverpool trading standards and to call hillside directly. They were very concerned about the welfare of the horses and ponies in there care and are going to investigate


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

Anyone who wants to send me screen shots or other pieces of evidence feel free to pm me and I will happily give my email or number


----------



## rowan666 (15 April 2013)

Ami who is the best one to call/email? I dont have screen grabs or anything (no idea how to!) But as me and a friend along with our kids are witnesses to the last sale and have personally and publically attempted/failed to rehome one of these ponies, If we all report them it will add more weight to the case!


----------



## zangels (15 April 2013)

Thats brilliant, I cant see the page now to get any screen shots as I have been banned. Im so glad you have reported them. There was mention of a seperate page fir the charity? It came across like Jackies ponies were a seperate issue to this page and it was Ruth who was doing the 'rescuing' on here and asking for money with help from Katy.


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

Right trading standards are notified and they are taking it very seriously. RSPCA also just called me back and they are also taking it very seriously and are very concerned about the welfare of the horses and ponies and quite frankly shocked by what has been happening. Rowan that's great and I am sure they will want to talk to you. I called the RSPCA inspectors office and they have told me they will be in contact with me throughout the day. Thank fully they are already taking it very seriously but maybe worth giving them a call!


----------



## Amymay (15 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			Ami who is the best one to call/email? I dont have screen grabs or anything (no idea how to!) But as me and a friend along with our kids are witnesses to the last sale and have personally and publically attempted/failed to rehome one of these ponies, If we all report them it will add more weight to the case!
		
Click to expand...

You need to contact Crimestoppers:http://www.crimestoppers-uk.org/fra...nisationbusiness-fraud/charity-donation-fraud

And also Trading Standards.


----------



## rowan666 (15 April 2013)

Is there a case number to quote?


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

I have one for trading standards but not for RSPCA there systems are down and the poor bloke on the phone had to write everything I said down by hand. I can pm the trading standards one to you


----------



## Clippy (15 April 2013)

I've emailed Hillside, gonna contact Crimestoppers now...

I have screenshots of some of the threads btw, will send to anyone who wants them


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

Crime stoppers told that they cant do anything apart from advise although they were shocked. They sent me in the direction of RSPCA and Trading standards and both of them are taking it seriously. So maybe call them and put some more weight on their end. They were so helpful.


----------



## horseydebbie (15 April 2013)

Worrying thing now is if she is evicted from her house, she will move and these horses could just disappear. Does anyone know if she has all of them on her one acre paddock. Probably not a paddock anymore but a s--t mudbath. Poor things. I hope she manages to segregate the in foal mares and not leave them to foal with all the others. I was at Beeston last week, and she is very loud. Did not bid on the run down ones???


----------



## rowan666 (15 April 2013)

Ive just phoned trading standards and the guy I got was not in the slightest bit intrested!!! He said well you cant tell me where these people are so it cant be investigated!!!! WTF! That is the point!!!!! Aaaaaaarrrrgghhhh im fuming now!


----------



## Shettie (15 April 2013)

Rowan do you need the adress of the propety the ponies are at? Can pm you it


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

The RPSCA and trading standards have been given the address by me and all the info should be under the reference number I pm'd you  

Has anyone been watching the change in politics on the mad house page?


----------



## horsesatemymoney (15 April 2013)

I'm even more confused from the mad house page. Who is Jackie as s he's now saying she paid for all ponies herself !


----------



## Beentheredonethat (15 April 2013)

She may have paid for them from her own account but who put the money in there in first place


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

I am itching to comment on there but holding back


----------



## horsesatemymoney (15 April 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			I am itching to comment on there but holding back
		
Click to expand...

I'm too confuised to comment


----------



## rowan666 (15 April 2013)

ami- The STUPID guy said at first he wouldnt be able to access your case file then after trying to get him to understand the severity of this I said again about a complaint reguarding this matter has already been made he then asked for the reference number? But gave me a different one!? He was absolutly useless! I had to explain to him what companies house is and that a business is not the same as a charity!!! Im going to ring back in a bit and hope I get someone different! 

Shettie- yes please, is that ruths or jackies address? 

Im going to try RSPCA but if tbier systems are down im not sure that will be any use either!


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

Its completely insane and it would appear all the people who donated will have a hard lesson to learn


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

RSPCA are very interested so I imagine they will be very helpful and the more people who complain to them the better. I went into a lot of detail with the lady I spoke to at trading standards and told them that I had already spoken to the RSPCA and that they had told me to report it to trading standards as well she took a while to warm up but she even held when the RSPCA were calling me back to give the reference number. She took all of the details and said she was going to report it higher.


----------



## Adopter (15 April 2013)

Thanks for keeping us updated Ami, lets hope there is some action!


----------



## noodle_ (15 April 2013)

well done guys so far!!


i dont have any evidence (just anger)! so cant ring them as i would be spouting crap and not being helpful!!

if i can help in any way i can i will - im in cheshire if needed!!!


----------



## Adopter (15 April 2013)

just a thought, Beeston must be in Cheshire West and Chester LA area for Trading Standards, and Jackie who is the director of the registered the limited company lives in Cheshire East, which is where the ponies are suposed to be.  This may cause confusion.  Not sure where Ruth who is reported as sourcing the donations lives, may be a third area?


----------



## rowan666 (15 April 2013)

I noticed on ruths fb before she blocked me it says in hollyhead


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (15 April 2013)

Is the facebook page a serious page or a joke? I am very confused! I understand about the person 'rescuing' from beeson so they dont go for meat and keeping them all in a tiny field? After that I am lost!


----------



## Amymay (15 April 2013)

horsesatemymoney said:



			I'm even more confused from the mad house page. Who is Jackie as s he's now saying she paid for all ponies herself !
		
Click to expand...

Jackie is the lady that does all the bidding for the 'rescues' at Beeston.  So monies raised by Ruth go to her for purchasing the horses/ponies.  At the last count around 20 horses have been purchased. 

So, it would seem as if the money that has been donated to save these animals has disappeared - because Jackie has (as you say) claimed that purchases have been funded out of her own pocket.

So, where is all the money (not that there's been a lot, but nevertheless.....)???


----------



## Amymay (15 April 2013)

Adopter said:



			just a thought, Beeston must be in Cheshire West and Chester LA area for Trading Standards, and Jackie who is the director of the registered the limited company lives in Cheshire East, which is where the ponies are suposed to be.  This may cause confusion.  Not sure where Ruth who is reported as sourcing the donations lives, may be a third area?
		
Click to expand...

You are correct Adopter.  Ruth lives in Anglsey.


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

deleted


----------



## horsesatemymoney (15 April 2013)

amymay said:



			Jackie is the lady that does all the bidding for the 'rescues' at Beeston.  So monies raised by Ruth go to her for purchasing the horses/ponies.  At the last count around 20 horses have been purchased. 

So, it would seem as if the money that has been donated to save these animals has disappeared - because Jackie has (as you say) claimed that purchases have been funded out of her own pocket.

So, where is all the money (not that there's been a lot, but nevertheless.....)???
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  Jackie said 9 have been 'rescued' on the page, so there's 11 unaccounted for? (I think!) Anyway I've reported it to crimestoppers, because even though I don't understand it, it looks like the police might do a better job at getting to the bottom of it!


----------



## Amaranta (15 April 2013)

Apparently this chap already has a file:

alistair.taylor@cheshirewest.gov.uk

Cheshire Trading Standards


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

Is there I reference number I can use to email him with?


----------



## Amymay (15 April 2013)

*AmiRobertson*

Ooo welcome to the madhouse!


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

Hahaha I have been waiting for the right time. I have loads of screen shots


----------



## Toast (15 April 2013)

Is it worth contacting WHW? 
I'm really biting my tongue on that page. There's one woman who is donating like billyo and I just want to message her and tell her what's really going on! Its so ridiculous!!


----------



## Amymay (15 April 2013)

Toast said:



			Is it worth contacting WHW? 
I'm really biting my tongue on that page. There's one woman who is donating like billyo and I just want to message her and tell her what's really going on! Its so ridiculous!!
		
Click to expand...

Please do toast.  No one has any idea where the money is going.  It's certainly not going to buy horses.


----------



## Shettie (15 April 2013)

How many times in one post can you ask if R has a seperate rescue to J......I'm going to start asking people I meet in the street soon, I can't repeat myself enough


----------



## Amymay (15 April 2013)

Shettie said:



			How many times in one post can you ask if R has a seperate rescue to J......I'm going to start asking people I meet in the street soon, I can't repeat myself enough 

Click to expand...


----------



## Toast (15 April 2013)

I have messaged the woman.....I await being banned =p


----------



## Clippy (15 April 2013)

Toast said:



			I have messaged the woman.....I await being banned =p
		
Click to expand...

If everyone said what they thought, you'd be able to count the remaining members on one hand!

Bite your tongues ladies and stay in the group!


----------



## GrumpyHero (15 April 2013)

i have no idea whats going on as i haven't read this thread since last week, but i've just joined the fb group!

the next hour of work should be fun


----------



## Toast (15 April 2013)

It would seem now even those who have donated are becoming skeptical


----------



## katastrophykat (15 April 2013)

Ooo.. I've joined... Think ill add my bit- been following this... Can't imagine anyone being stupid enough to be drawn into it! Sad that people have  I noticed that Michelle (of the Clwyd fame...) having a go at them the other day for bullying a 16 year old child... Think ill pop a post on the group


----------



## lucky7 (15 April 2013)

is the madhouse apart of the beeston crew or is it a group of h&h people?!


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

I think the h&h people have been in there subtly throwing cats amount the pigeons


----------



## Goldenstar (15 April 2013)

I don't understand FB I am afraid but it seems you are all doing a good job  ,
Carry on girls.


----------



## Shettie (15 April 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			I think the h&h people have been in there subtly throwing cats amount the pigeons 

Click to expand...

This, a few of us have been trying to warn people from the start when the daily mail article came about, lots of groups for different parties have been set up since and some gone. But think finally people may be starting to see.


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

It's suddenly gone very quiet in there.


----------



## Toast (15 April 2013)

Yes it has.. and I wonder.... The pony due to be 'shot at midday, has he been 'saved'? Where did the donations for that go? Has anyone contacted the dealer who is supposedly having the pony shot to find out if said pony exists?!


----------



## Ladyinred (15 April 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			I think the h&h people have been in there subtly throwing cats amount the pigeons 

Click to expand...

As if


----------



## Ladyinred (15 April 2013)

Toast said:



			Yes it has.. and I wonder.... The pony due to be 'shot at midday, has he been 'saved'? Where did the donations for that go? Has anyone contacted the dealer who is supposedly having the pony shot to find out if said pony exists?!
		
Click to expand...

Someone is possibly having him, but only if Ruth hands over the money donated for his rescue. Which she seems unwilling to do for some reason. It was, after all, donated specifically for that pony and not to cushion someones bank account.


----------



## zangels (15 April 2013)

Can you post on here if you find out about the pony that was to be shot if not saved by mid day.I shoukd of kept quiet so I could of watched what was happening.


----------



## Toast (15 April 2013)

Nothig has been said at all. One girl claimed the dealer had given an extention but since then nothing has been said


----------



## Ladyinred (15 April 2013)

zangels said:



			Can you post on here if you find out about the pony that was to be shot if not saved by mid day.I shoukd of kept quiet so I could of watched what was happening.
		
Click to expand...

Thats the one I am talking about, post above yours. The current owners are still hanging on waiting for news.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (15 April 2013)

I seem to be missing some action here...please some kind soul give me a link. I've trawled all 60 pages or whatever of this thread, and the link I did manage to find said "not available". Have pity on me.....


----------



## zangels (15 April 2013)

The current owners are wsiting to find out if enouhh money has been raised?


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

*******s just missed a call from trading standards! Silly phone won't ring for some reason!


----------



## Ladyinred (15 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			I seem to be missing some action here...please some kind soul give me a link. I've trawled all 60 pages or whatever of this thread, and the link I did manage to find said "not available". Have pity on me.....

Click to expand...

A link to what? Can't get on the scamsters group as she won't let you in unless you give her a hefty donation. 

Are you on FB?


----------



## Toast (15 April 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			A link to what? Can't get on the scamsters group as she won't let you in unless you give her a hefty donation. 

Are you on FB?
		
Click to expand...

They will let anyone in, but woe betide they ask a valid question or doubt their motives. Just ask to join the fb group


----------



## Ancient Hacker (15 April 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			A link to what? Can't get on the scamsters group as she won't let you in unless you give her a hefty donation. 

Are you on FB?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Ladyinred, I think maybe I should see if I can be accepted into this esteemed group  
A kind soul gave me the link to the Beeston Bunglers FB page.


----------



## Ladyinred (15 April 2013)

Heres the Madhouse link, think there is admin online so you wont have long to wait.

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!.../499490773431767/?notif_t=group_comment_reply


----------



## platypus (15 April 2013)

Well done all who have reported, just sorry these poor horses got involved. 
Wheres ruth?? shes disappeared leaving her followers do the hard work-but shes still online because shes the only admin in the 'charity' group and posts keep being deleted


----------



## Ancient Hacker (15 April 2013)

I'm a bit embarrassed to join the madhouse - imagine the horror of anyone I know seeing me there and drawing the conclusion that I'm a deluded  supporter  One has a reputation to maintain, you know


----------



## zigzag (15 April 2013)

Lol what have you lot been up to?  I have been out all day and came back to find myself removed from the group. Jackie is Ruths sister


----------



## Lulwind (15 April 2013)

I've joined.  What would anyone like me to ask?


----------



## horseydebbie (15 April 2013)

This is just a thought, but someone mentioned that Ruth lives in Angelsey, do you think it possible that these horses have been shipped to Ireland via Holyhead


----------



## Ancient Hacker (15 April 2013)

horseydebbie said:



			This is just a thought, but someone mentioned that Ruth lives in Angelsey, do you think it possible that these horses have been shipped to Ireland via Holyhead
		
Click to expand...

Earlier someone wrote they thought the horses were in Holyhead, and all I could think of was all the ferries we've been on across to Ireland. Which again makes me fear someone is fronting for the meatman.  Why is the location of the horses such a secret? If we give them 100 quid will they tell us their secret?


----------



## Shettie (15 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Yes, Ladyinred, I think maybe I should see if I can be accepted into this esteemed group  
A kind soul gave me the link to the Beeston Bunglers FB page. 

Click to expand...

You will either love me or hate me for giving you the link


----------



## Ladyinred (15 April 2013)

horseydebbie said:



			This is just a thought, but someone mentioned that Ruth lives in Angelsey, do you think it possible that these horses have been shipped to Ireland via Holyhead
		
Click to expand...

Thats a thought. Unlikely given how outspoken she is on horse slaughter (all they need is love, you know) But there is that saying 'I fear the lady doth protest too much'...

Anyone who gives either of them money after this is barking.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (15 April 2013)

Shettie said:



			You will either love me or hate me for giving you the link 

Click to expand...

 Well I peeked but it's locked. So I'd have to join.... can I risk my reputation so recklessly 
But thank you for the link. A good bottle of cabernet sauvignon, and I might have enough "bottle" to join later


----------



## Shettie (15 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



 Well I peeked but it's locked. So I'd have to join.... can I risk my reputation so recklessly 
But thank you for the link. A good bottle of cabernet sauvignon, and I might have enough "bottle" to join later 

Click to expand...

It's closed so never fear people won't know you have joined the mad house. You can always just read.....heck the threads get to 400posts in 5minutes normally


----------



## Toast (15 April 2013)

Some interesting posts in the mad house!!


----------



## Shettie (15 April 2013)

This has now been posted 

ftp://wck2.companieshouse.gov.uk/im...9/ad/fe/da/blREX+0L0105-298907_9-08754885.pdf


----------



## Toast (15 April 2013)

Link doesn't work?


----------



## platypus (15 April 2013)

ftp://wck2.companieshouse.gov.uk/im...9/ad/fe/da/blREX+0L0105-298907_9-08754885.pdf

Try that


----------



## trottingon (15 April 2013)

OMG I used to live round the corner from there, I knew people who liveried there - many years ago! Don't recognise the name Jackie Jones though?


----------



## s4sugar (15 April 2013)

That is just a holding address. 

http://www.192.com/places/l/l31-4/l31-4jf/




Makes things seem even dodgier.


----------



## platypus (15 April 2013)

im beginning to question my own sanity reading this fb page


----------



## Adopter (15 April 2013)

So why does she need to be a limited company, it is not necessary to rescue ponies and work with an rehoming charity.

Makes the possibility of dealing more likely I think.  Can not belive after all they have said that they would send for meat, but it is all so odd I can not keep up with it!


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

I am beginning to think there is a lot more to this than stupidity


----------



## Toast (15 April 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			I am beginning to think there is a lot more to this than stupidity
		
Click to expand...

Me too Ami.


----------



## Elsiecat (15 April 2013)

At first I thought that they were stupid and that what they were doing is daft and careless to the point of being down right dangerous. 

I'm now convinced there's something going on.


----------



## Hexx (15 April 2013)

Weird - have been lurking on the fb page - but suddenly all the posts from them on my timeline have disappeared?  Do you get a notification that you have been "rejected"?

I just asked where the horses were?  Why kick me off, innocent question?


----------



## Ancient Hacker (15 April 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			At first I thought that they were stupid and that what they were doing is daft and careless to the point of being down right dangerous. 

I'm now convinced there's something going on.
		
Click to expand...

The cynical ancient hacker has had her BS detector going ballistic for about 50 pages. Sorry but I still believe my horrible original suggestion involving the meatman remains the only logical explanation. I would very much love to be wrong but disappearing horses plus a campaign of madness does not bode well.


----------



## doriangrey (15 April 2013)

So, let me get this straight in my own head, these people have set up a limited company and are using money begged from donations for:

*Outbidding genuine, caring potential owners for horses/ponies in an attempt to 'save' them from the meatman

*They are 'saving' mostly resaleable animals and not the real rescue cases

*They are reselling? loaning? for a profit?

*Nobody knows where these purchased horse/ponies are?

*Nobody knows if they are being looked after by knowledgeable horsey people, fed, mucked out, wormed, being given appropriate veterinary treatment, dentist, farrier, separated (in terms of in-foal mares/colts/stallions/aggressive  - whatever the list goes on ..

Phrase comes to mind: * Train crash*


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

I am very concerned about these horses and ponies and will pester the RSPCA again tomorrow


----------



## Ancient Hacker (15 April 2013)

doriangrey said:



			So, let me get this straight in my own head, these people have set up a limited company and are using money begged from donations for:

*Outbidding genuine, caring potential owners for horses/ponies in an attempt to 'save' them from the meatman

*They are 'saving' mostly resaleable animals and not the real rescue cases

*They are reselling? loaning? for a profit?

*Nobody knows where these purchased horse/ponies are?

*Nobody knows if they are being looked after by knowledgeable horsey people, fed, mucked out, wormed, being given appropriate veterinary treatment, dentist, farrier, separated (in terms of in-foal mares/colts/stallions/aggressive  - whatever the list goes on ..

Phrase comes to mind: * Train crash*

Click to expand...

Doriangrey, good summing up. Small omission, of course: "give us money or this poor pony will be shot in 3 hours".  Holding consciences to ransom.


----------



## Goldenstar (15 April 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			I am beginning to think there is a lot more to this than stupidity
		
Click to expand...

I fear you are  right , 
However one thing is definatly true they got the name of their group spot on.


----------



## Fii (15 April 2013)

Round and round and round and round and round and round,,, i'm flippin dizzy!!


----------



## rowan666 (15 April 2013)

Dorian grey- they are not selling or loaning these horses... Ive tried!


----------



## Fii (15 April 2013)

I would just like to say WOW fifteen pages and every body  all agreeing with each other!
 Must be a Horse and Hound first!!


----------



## Ladyinred (15 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			Dorian grey- they are not selling or loaning these horses... Ive tried! 

Click to expand...

Yes but the plot thickens when you hear the one you were interested in suddenly belongs to someone else and was never bought by the fake charity. 

I do begin to feel there is more to this than even my over-active imagination can come up with.

People are now trying to find out where the ponies are.. and the numbers just ain't adding up.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (15 April 2013)

I thought Katy had seen the light, she seemed to in the Mad House, but is back on the other group asking for donations to save reprieved pony.


----------



## Toast (15 April 2013)

Yes I lost my rag a bit...


----------



## Natch (15 April 2013)

Keep calm and avoid bannage!


----------



## AmiRobertson (15 April 2013)

I am guessing h&h is where the mostly sane horsey people are (most of the time  ) as the majority of this lot are extremely naive and mental!


----------



## trottingon (15 April 2013)

I know the addresses on companies house are just a holding address, but in this case the address is a yard with stables and fields. Coincidence?


----------



## Toast (15 April 2013)

Dammit! Banned!


----------



## katastrophykat (15 April 2013)

I'm being ignored on there... What is the madhouse? Can I have a group name rather than a link as iPhone doesn't like it ..


----------



## Ancient Hacker (15 April 2013)

trottingon said:



			I know the addresses on companies house are just a holding address, but in this case the address is a yard with stables and fields. Coincidence?
		
Click to expand...

One could always look on vpike.com for that address; or the google street-thingy. (Scuttles off to seek out address somewhere in a 60 page thread)


----------



## Shettie (15 April 2013)

horsesatemymoney said:



			I thought Katy had seen the light, she seemed to in the Mad House, but is back on the other group asking for donations to save reprieved pony.
		
Click to expand...

*bangs head*


----------



## horsesatemymoney (15 April 2013)

katastrophykat said:



			I'm being ignored on there... What is the madhouse? Can I have a group name rather than a link as iPhone doesn't like it ..
		
Click to expand...

Literally, 'The Mad House'


----------



## katastrophykat (15 April 2013)

Mmmm... I get about 50 groups! Can someone take pity on me and add me to it please? Kate Upsall on FB... I'm hanging upside down in my profile pic


----------



## BlairandAzria (15 April 2013)

The rose hill address in lydiate is a farm - maybe not just a holding address?


----------



## Natch (15 April 2013)

Please... If you want to get into the fb side of things don't post anything on here that identifies who you are, either name or by saying what you have posted. This forum is public and almost certainly being watched by them that have the power to ban you from the Facebook page,  and if they are a certain type of person as suspected they may not consider it beneath them to make threats.


----------



## teamgossip (15 April 2013)

Well I've read all 62 pages today and my head hurts that much I've had to join both groups..... Thanks a lot x


----------



## Ancient Hacker (15 April 2013)

teamgossip said:



			Well I've read all 62 pages today and my head hurts that much I've had to join both groups..... Thanks a lot x
		
Click to expand...

Only NOW I find there are two groups? Is there some parallel universe thing going on that I didn't know about


----------



## platypus (15 April 2013)

Ive been watching both groups from about 5 pm till now and all have them have never once stopped arguing about one thing or another and thats 5 hours now!!If they have these ponies when the hell are they caring for them as they dont seem to have moved from their keyboards

Regarding reporting them-what can be done once reported and investigated-can they have the animals removed?


----------



## Fii (15 April 2013)

Natch said:



			Please... If you want to get into the fb side of things don't post anything on here that identifies who you are, either name or by saying what you have posted. This forum is public and almost certainly being watched by them that have the power to ban you from the Facebook page,  and if they are a certain type of person as suspected they may not consider it beneath them to make threats.
		
Click to expand...

This is what i said earlier, to much of a coincidence being banned ten minutes after posting what was said on here!
 Any one wants to threaten me can bring it on , i am not as nice in real life


----------



## Fii (15 April 2013)

Glad to hear that the "dangerous" pony now has a home, NOT with Ruth!
 Maybe it will get a chance and hopefully if it cant be rehabilitated it will be pts!!!


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (15 April 2013)

Requested to join the mad house as got ignored on the old page... they're all barking bloody mad!!


----------



## teamgossip (15 April 2013)

What the hell is belle vue??? Can't keep up!


----------



## BlairandAzria (15 April 2013)

I'm not on the Facebook groups. 
The only thing I can think of called belle vue locally are a greyhound races?


----------



## Adopter (15 April 2013)

Only Belle Vue I know is grey hound racing track in Manchester!

There must be 20 - 30 horses now from what people on here have reported as bought, they can not just disappear, and surely there can not be that many on one acre at the place where the dog business is?


----------



## DressageCob (15 April 2013)

I'm only vaguely following this thread but there's a Belle Vue livery yard/unaffiliated competition venue near Chester if that's of any relevance


----------



## BlairandAzria (15 April 2013)

There's more than one acre at the rose hill farm address in lydiate.


----------



## Adopter (15 April 2013)

helenalbert said:



			I'm only vaguely following this thread but there's a Belle Vue livery yard/unaffiliated competition venue near Chester if that's of any relevance 

Click to expand...

Some one did mention that there was mention on fb page of  some horses on livery, perhaps this is one of the places then??


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (15 April 2013)

Good lord, joined the mad house and can't make head or tail of it! Although I think I've spotted a few HHOers Hehe


----------



## lowjumper (16 April 2013)

The madhouse group was set up I believe by a lady who originally set up the 'stop the red lion' group
It got so ugly on there due to you know who hijacking it, she set up madhouse in order to get back to her original idea.
However people came on trying to warn about donations. The 'horse savers' got wind of it and the 'horse savers' are using their minions to counteract the 'warners'

Notice if a legitimate question is asked it takes about 30 minutes for a response whilst they wait instructions from the fuhrer as to what to put.

I keep tring to warn you but please do not give the 'horse savers' money as it will end in tears. Should you want to give money donate to a genuine charity.

Oh by the way do not expect Trading Standards to react quickly, thay have had files on this for ages and do nothing. The more of us who complain to them and the police may speed things up but do not expext miracles.


----------



## Shettie (16 April 2013)

Mad house group wasn't set up by that person, it was someone else so everyone could have a place to chat about all the topics being bought up  - oh and it wasn't me lol


----------



## trottingon (16 April 2013)

BlairandAzria said:



			There's more than one acre at the rose hill farm address in lydiate.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there was maximum half a dozen acres but that was years ago, although it is surrounded by fields so whoever has owned it since could have bought or sold land.  Last time I went past a couple of years ago I think, it looked to be a bustling yard so someone on here might know more about it's present state?


----------



## teamgossip (16 April 2013)

Found it, shut down belle vue race tract, 11,000 likes on fb! What that has to do with anything is beyond me!


----------



## teamgossip (16 April 2013)

Track even


----------



## Maesfen (16 April 2013)

helenalbert said:



			I'm only vaguely following this thread but there's a Belle Vue livery yard/unaffiliated competition venue near Chester if that's of any relevance 

Click to expand...


Been going for years too.


----------



## Equinus (16 April 2013)

Maesfen said:



			Been going for years too.
		
Click to expand...

Guilden Sutton, round the corner from here. Not on Facebook, what's the relevance?


----------



## Clippy (16 April 2013)

This is the group where most of the nutters (and undercover H&Hr's) reside:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/157295617759618/


----------



## Amymay (16 April 2013)

Shettie said:



			Mad house group wasn't set up by that person, it was someone else so everyone could have a place to chat about all the topics being bought up  - oh and it wasn't me lol
		
Click to expand...

Correct.


----------



## MurphysMinder (16 April 2013)

teamgossip said:



			Found it, shut down belle vue race tract, 11,000 likes on fb! What that has to do with anything is beyond me!
		
Click to expand...

Belle Vue race track is the greyhound track in Manchester, nothing to do with the farm at Lydiate.  
Looks like Wright Manley are laughing at the idiots bidding up the horses, but also cashing in on it to try and encourage more entries 

http://www.wrightmanley.co.uk/agricultural-livestock/sale-catalogues/files/report_11.pdf


----------



## Maesfen (16 April 2013)

Equinus said:



			Guilden Sutton, round the corner from here. Not on Facebook, what's the relevance?
		
Click to expand...

Mentioned in posts above as mentioned on FB.  I only meant it's not a new yard, nothing else.


----------



## misterjinglejay (16 April 2013)

Going back a few posts on here, people in the madhouse seem to be suggesting that Rooof is writing as Jackie and claiming (as Jackie) that she paid for her 'rescues ' out of her own pocket. 
I am so confused and I've been following it since the start. Utter madness!


----------



## doriangrey (16 April 2013)

Maybe they are going to set up a riding school hahaha -


----------



## Equinus (16 April 2013)

Maesfen said:



			Mentioned in posts above as mentioned on FB.  I only meant it's not a new yard, nothing else.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, is that all. Been following this with interest, and somewhat agog that people can get away with these scams while bickering on facebook and banning all and sundry if anyone dares to want to know where the money would be going. I feel really sorry for those people who are donating blindly. No-one in a recession has got money to burn, and horse owners have been badly hit in their pockets after the long twelve month winter we seem to have had.

Seems the only winners, apart from the women concerned, are Wright Manley, and as they are running a business which has been dead for so long, who can blame them for selling to her.

What a mess, and well done to those of you who are trying to do something about it. i hope you are successful.


----------



## AmiRobertson (16 April 2013)

I am now 100% convinced there is so much more to this. Just can not work it out. And where is jackie she hasn't risen her batty head for a while!


----------



## gabriel68 (16 April 2013)

I am sure there is more to this than meets the eye.  Who is Kel?  Why is she pretending to be an Animal Rights activist then going telling greyhound owners and such whats going on putting peoples lives at risk and starting that page about someone saying she is a convicted paedophile its disgusting, very dangerous people I think, or should i say very loopy people.

Dont like what its turning in to, as been siad previous I hope its not a smokescreen for them buying horses for slaughter, where are the horses??? nobody seems to know only that this Ruth lives in Angelesy and easy place to take horses over to  Ireland for slaughter.

People still defending Ruth and her sister Jackie and still paying money to them!!

Somethign just doesnt sit right here at all!


----------



## horseydebbie (16 April 2013)

What I can't understand is that at Beeston sale there is never a mention about passport section 9. Our vet has informed all clients that we must sign part 9 (not to enter food chain part) or we will not be able to have drugs such as bute. Surely the meat man can't slaughter any that have this part signed, and as more and more horse owners sign Jackie and cronies won't need to rescue any from meat man as he won't be able to buy either. What do Turners do with any they buy with part 9 signed? I do think Wright & Manley should state if Section 9 signed.


----------



## galaxy (16 April 2013)

What on earth has happened on that page this morning?  Bannings and something to do with greyhounds???  So confused!


----------



## AmiRobertson (16 April 2013)

Is anyone still on Ruth's page? The look into their eye one?


----------



## Toast (16 April 2013)

The Madhouse page seems to have gone totally bonkers overnight...


----------



## Clippy (16 April 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			Is anyone still on Ruth's page? The look into their eye one?
		
Click to expand...

I am - but i've not commented otherwise they'd show me the door...


----------



## Amymay (16 April 2013)

Clippy said:



			I am - but i've not commented otherwise they'd show me the door...
		
Click to expand...

What they talking about Clippy?  Can you pm me?


----------



## AmiRobertson (16 April 2013)

And me please clippy of that's ok?


----------



## rowan666 (16 April 2013)

Horseydebbie were you at the sale on wed? The lady we were sat next to was saying the same! 

The auctioneer didnt seem to mention the ages of horses nevermind anything else!


----------



## Em123 (16 April 2013)

I am also on the group, if anyone wants any info pm me, at yard on phone at moment but have been keeping an eye! 

I have made a few comments but not been banned x


----------



## Adopter (16 April 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			Belle Vue race track is the greyhound track in Manchester, nothing to do with the farm at Lydiate.  
Looks like Wright Manley are laughing at the idiots bidding up the horses, but also cashing in on it to try and encourage more entries 

http://www.wrightmanley.co.uk/agricultural-livestock/sale-catalogues/files/report_11.pdf

Click to expand...

The Wrightmanley report mentions tha HAPPA were at the sale, wonder if they are following up on this.


----------



## Parachute (16 April 2013)

Just been accepted into the group!


----------



## Equinus (16 April 2013)

Adopter said:



			The Wrightmanley report mentions tha HAPPA were at the sale, wonder if they are following up on this.
		
Click to expand...


The report is from March 13, so at the beginning of their buying campaign wasn't it? There have been a couple of sales since then.

Getting to the point where it is difficult to remember facts.


----------



## horseydebbie (16 April 2013)

Yes I was there. Were you the lady who was there with your friend and 2 children. I remember you buying a pony for £50 did it turn out ok. I know the auctioneer didn,t give any ages, but  then when you've got people like JJ buying anything I don't suppose age matters. Were you there when the guy to the left ran her up to £400 for the nice looking horse. He didn't even want it, and only did it to wind her up. She ended up with it and then went over to him and asked if he wanted  it. Needless to say he didn't. It really wasn't a rescue case, and in fact was a very nice, useful horse. Something about all this is all wrong.  HAPPA have been at a couple of sales, and last time were with a vet. I don't know if JJ fetched them or Wright & Manley, but I did see JJ cronies talking to HAPPA. There is nothing he can do without a vet and police, and really have to be on deaths door.


----------



## LovesCobs (16 April 2013)

ive also been accepted on the group. though not much on there since the last lot of madness.
is it not the case that even is horses are signed out of the human food chain, they can still go to slaughter, just not for human consumption. they can go into dog meat etc. so there's no problem with meat men buying them.


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (16 April 2013)

Been accepted too.. shall watch with interest!


----------



## rowan666 (16 April 2013)

Yes that was us! Haha sky the little pony we got is an absolute star! Turns out shes very well bred and is fab with kids! Litteraly couldnt have got a better pony if we paid  thousends!   there was some trouble in the loading area when we were loading ours with that lot but there was so many people gathered around I couldnt 
tell if it was them loading that people were getting rather irate with or them who were protesting against someone else loading but the police and a very good looking chap with horse welfare on his vest (HAPPA maybe?) all involved


----------



## MurphysMinder (16 April 2013)

According to the "shut red lion" fb page JJ is not going to go to Beeston anymore. 
WHW always used to have one of their field officers at Beeston, not sure if they still do.


----------



## flitz02 (16 April 2013)

Lovecobs: You could be spot on there...i was thinking that everything signed out was going to be incenerated but hadnt even thought about dog food etc.

Im sure you are spot on otherwise we would have an even more serious welfare issue.However surely the value for dog food is not as great.Would be very interesting to know if anyone has any info on the slaughterhouse situation since the horse meat scare!.x


----------



## platypus (16 April 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			According to the "shut red lion" fb page JJ is not going to go to Beeston anymore. 
WHW always used to have one of their field officers at Beeston, not sure if they still do.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone going tomorrow, i wouldnt think they would go because of all the tension and obviously people arent going to give them money but with the mentality of them it wouldnt suprise me if they did actually go and try to buy


----------



## LovesCobs (16 April 2013)

They prob feed the zoo animals as well?


----------



## Amymay (16 April 2013)

Clippy, just pm'd you. Thanks


----------



## horsestar (16 April 2013)

Beeston is not on tomorrow it's next weds for the next sale. Is saw a whw officer there last week standing chatting to the vet.


----------



## platypus (16 April 2013)

And the plot thickens once again....now there is another charity but still no horses


----------



## Toast (16 April 2013)

It's madness!!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (17 April 2013)

platypus said:



			And the plot thickens once again....now there is another charity but still no horses

Click to expand...

Platypus, please help me out here... I'm totally confused. How many "charities" are there now?  I've got totally lost. I only discovered yesterday that there are two different FB factions. Or something.


----------



## Adopter (17 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Platypus, please help me out here... I'm totally confused. How many "charities" are there now?  I've got totally lost. I only discovered yesterday that there are two different FB factions. Or something. 

Click to expand...

Don't forget the limited company, JJ is director of and is newly registered - the list of organisations grows, but we still do not know what has happend to all the horses and ponies they bought at Beeston.


----------



## platypus (17 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Platypus, please help me out here... I'm totally confused. How many "charities" are there now?  I've got totally lost. I only discovered yesterday that there are two different FB factions. Or something. 

Click to expand...


Ill try and explain it best i can its all very confusing.
Jackie has now got this limited company thing(ruths name is on the admin tho)-and ruth apparently owns no horses but asks for moneybecause she is operating separately from Jackie. 
Now a poster has been discovered for horse havens with JJs number on also asking for donations.
Ruth and Jackie havent commented on this think there in hiding


----------



## platypus (17 April 2013)

Adopter said:



			Don't forget the limited company, JJ is director of and is newly registered - the list of organisations grows, but we still do not know what has happend to all the horses and ponies they bought at Beeston.
		
Click to expand...

They've said somebody has 9ish ponies that they are looking after for JJ, but that doesn't add up to all the ones Rj was begging donations for.Not one horse has been seen or even mentioned on the group for example does somebody have a spare rug, bridle for blah blah etc somethings definatley not right and as at the last auction they was buying horses that didn't need rescuing(in good condition) i think shes definitely selling them on.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (17 April 2013)

Thank you Adopter and Platypus.  Dare I say that my level of confusion is substantially enhanced ?     Toast summed it up best with this: It's madness!
For once in our lives, we really do need the Daily Fail on the case....


----------



## platypus (17 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Thank you Adopter and Platypus.  Dare I say that my level of confusion is substantially enhanced ?     Toast summed it up best with this: It's madness!
For once in our lives, we really do need the Daily Fail on the case....
		
Click to expand...

Apparently they have done it before with wedding dresses-scammed people and in the end left the country or something along them lines, madness is correct!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (17 April 2013)

platypus said:



			Apparently they have done it before with wedding dresses-scammed people and in the end left the country or something along them lines, madness is correct!
		
Click to expand...

Hmm,the wedding dress debacle is bad enough but it's the disappearing horses that are really worrying. And the innocents handing over their hard-earned money to help with this "charity" and "rescue".  Grim stuff, I fear.


----------



## platypus (17 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Hmm,the wedding dress debacle is bad enough but it's the disappearing horses that are really worrying. And the innocents handing over their hard-earned money to help with this "charity" and "rescue".  Grim stuff, I fear.
		
Click to expand...

What worries me most is these people who are just trying to help by donating and looking after the horses while JJ and Rj are causing trouble are going to make it worse somehow. If it does get investigated by who ever and they find the horses being properly cared for they wont have any right to remove them will they?? So therefore RJ and JJ will still have some control over these horses and people caring for them if that makes sense to you


----------



## Ancient Hacker (17 April 2013)

platypus said:



			What worries me most is these people who are just trying to help by donating and looking after the horses while JJ and Rj are causing trouble are going to make it worse somehow. If it does get investigated by who ever and they find the horses being properly cared for they wont have any right to remove them will they?? So therefore RJ and JJ will still have some control over these horses and people caring for them if that makes sense to you

Click to expand...

I think an investigation which found the horses being cared for and in good hands would be a relief! It would possibly be the surprise of the year, but then I am cynical; the number of red flags....


----------



## platypus (17 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			I think an investigation which found the horses being cared for and in good hands would be a relief! It would possibly be the surprise of the year, but then I am cynical; the number of red flags....

Click to expand...

Yes it would be, think what im trying to say is because they now know theyve been reported they could make it look like they are genuinely caring for them.I too do doubt this will be the case its a huge mess and those poor ponies are stuck in the middle of it all.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (17 April 2013)

platypus said:



			Yes it would be, think what im trying to say is because they now know theyve been reported they could make it look like they are genuinely caring for them.I too do doubt this will be the case its a huge mess and those poor ponies are stuck in the middle of it all.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but they've shown no evidence thus far that they are genuinely caring for them, despite calls to do so. As far as I can work out (and I may be wrong) but they have declined to indicate where the horses are, how they are etc and they've declined to accept genuine offers from purchasers.  The seem to focus on donations and online bunfights.

If you or are I were rescuing ponies (as opposed to buying the better prospects on auction) we'd be collecting all the no-hoper cases a step ahead of the infamous meatman, feeding them up, sorting them out, getting the vet etc etc.  And if someone sent us so much as a used rug we'd put up pics of the improved pony and his new rug.


----------



## platypus (17 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Yes, but they've shown no evidence thus far that they are genuinely caring for them, despite calls to do so. As far as I can work out (and I may be wrong) but they have declined to indicate where the horses are, how they are etc and they've declined to accept genuine offers from purchasers.  The seem to focus on donations and online bunfights.

If you or are I were rescuing ponies (as opposed to buying the better prospects on auction) we'd be collecting all the no-hoper cases a step ahead of the infamous meatman, feeding them up, sorting them out, getting the vet etc etc.  And if someone sent us so much as a used rug we'd put up pics of the improved pony and his new rug.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i totally get what you mean, i mean after all the arguing wouldn't it be easiest to put a pic on of a pony in there care to shut people up seems they cant!


----------



## Toast (17 April 2013)

platypus said:



			Yeah i totally get what you mean, i mean after all the arguing wouldn't it be easiest to put a pic on of a pony in there care to shut people up seems they cant!
		
Click to expand...

You'd think so wouldn't you? The voice of the operation is a vile individual. Seems she can't give a straight answer on anything. People have asked repeatedly for pictures and that seems to have fallen on deaf ears, now the poster and screenshot of the website have appeared... It seems the girl with all the answers is stumped.


----------



## platypus (17 April 2013)

Toast said:



			You'd think so wouldn't you? The voice of the operation is a vile individual. Seems she can't give a straight answer on anything. People have asked repeatedly for pictures and that seems to have fallen on deaf ears, now the poster and screenshot of the website have appeared... It seems the girl with all the answers is stumped.
		
Click to expand...

I do think shes just a young girl whose been mislead and told a pack of lies and probably wanted to believe them, felt some authority of being left in charge/making the website etc. Ruth and Jackie seem to have disappeared all together- i also read somewhere that on the beeston video the man shouting at ruth was JJs son??(may have got that the wrong way round im so damn confused)


----------



## teamgossip (17 April 2013)

Platypus - I saw that too, apparently the man mouthing off is the son! Really want to say something naughty but will keep trap shut lol


----------



## platypus (17 April 2013)

On another note how damn easy would it be to make it all up just to stop people asking all the questions for example we have
josh 13.2 bay gelding
rosie 12.1 chestnut mare
fred 2year old colt etc 
 and then put pictures of random horses matching the descriptions, im not condoning this or saying it would be acceptable but why haven't they thought of it


----------



## Toast (17 April 2013)

platypus said:



			I do think shes just a young girl whose been mislead and told a pack of lies and probably wanted to believe them, felt some authority of being left in charge/making the website etc. Ruth and Jackie seem to have disappeared all together- i also read somewhere that on the beeston video the man shouting at ruth was JJs son??(may have got that the wrong way round im so damn confused)
		
Click to expand...

If that was the case you'd think her mother would have something to say..yet she's just sitting back watching her daughter get sucked into something that could land her a criminal record.. its absolute insanity!


----------



## platypus (17 April 2013)

Toast said:



			If that was the case you'd think her mother would have something to say..yet she's just sitting back watching her daughter get sucked into something that could land her a criminal record.. its absolute insanity!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah her mother doesn't seem bothered but its the mother thats meant to be looking after these ponies for jackie..so maybe she knows more than the daughter does about whats actually going on and doesn't want the daughter to twig


----------



## Toast (17 April 2013)

It's all a very twistedset up. I hope the police get involved soon.


----------



## platypus (17 April 2013)

Toast said:



			It's all a very twistedset up. I hope the police get involved soon.
		
Click to expand...

Me too but sadly i think ruth is a very dangerous woman and needs more than a slap on the hand..maybe counselling so it doesnt all happen again


----------



## Moomin1 (17 April 2013)

I think things are getting too hysterical on this thread.  I fully see the concerns, but please don't everybody clog up the phone lines for the authorities.  One or two calls are more than enough for any incident/allegation to be looked in to.  Just because someone doesn't hear the outcome or get any more contact doesn't mean that nothing is happening.  The more times people call, the  more clogged up and busy the phone lines become, over the same allegations, which will just make the call taker take up their time to log the information which has already been logged numerous times.

I know it's frustrating from the outside because it appears as if nothing is being done to look into these things, but that is not the case at all.


----------



## platypus (17 April 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I think things are getting too hysterical on this thread.  I fully see the concerns, but please don't everybody clog up the phone lines for the authorities.  One or two calls are more than enough for any incident/allegation to be looked in to.  Just because someone doesn't hear the outcome or get any more contact doesn't mean that nothing is happening.  The more times people call, the  more clogged up and busy the phone lines become, over the same allegations, which will just make the call taker take up their time to log the information which has already been logged numerous times.

I know it's frustrating from the outside because it appears as if nothing is being done to look into these things, but that is not the case at all.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, maybe we could have a spokesperson?Maybe i think amy who first reported it and said she had a lengthy chat with them of course if she doesnt mind reporting back to us


----------



## Strawbz (17 April 2013)

Oh my goodness! This is almost unbelievable. Sadly the dog food thought did occur to me before Belle Vue was mentioned  but then they go and buy quality animals? How very odd...

Thank you so much to all of you trying to get answers. I don't do FB but if I can help in any other way please PM me. Maybe helping to collate information?  

I really hope those ponies are just hidden away in a large field somewhere.


----------



## Ladyinred (17 April 2013)

The actual whereabouts of all the ponies is one of lifes great mysteries atm. No one is completely sure how many there are as Ruth gives a different number every time she is asked, the highest number I have heard is 30 and the lowest 17, very few can be accounted for at all.

I feel quite sorry for the 'voice', yes she has a foul mouth but she should never have been put in this position, poor kid seems to have only two choices, have half of FB yelling at her or have Ruth on the phone yelling at her. Interesting she seems to have chosen FB!

Then of course there is the money for the 'dangerous pony' which Ruth collected last week in donations and the didn't buy. Will she return the donations? Watch this space...

It's all, frankly, quite horrible, and whilst my main concern is for the ponies, I also worry about the people sucked into this, particularly the youngsters.


----------



## Clippy (17 April 2013)

Online form to make a complaint to the Charity Commission:

http://www.charitycommission.gov.uk/About_us/Complaining/Complaint_about_a_charity_index.aspx

For the sake of the horses & donators, it's got to be sorted now. When you take away the madness, who said/did/thought what, there are a mixture of 30+ horses somewhere, possibly with medical issues (and someone in charge of them who doesn't seem to be very knowledgeable) and people have been throwing money at them. Time to stop (Full Stop!)


----------



## misterjinglejay (17 April 2013)

Apparently this Kel that everyone is on about over there, has multiple accounts under many and varied names, but is a really nasty piece of work. She has been in prison before for stabbing someone!

I can't keep up, and it is all turning out to be a horrible, possibly dangerous, mess!


----------



## horseydebbie (17 April 2013)

If JJ has said she isn't going to Beeston again does that mean no one from their group is going. Beeston today could be very interesting! I can't go till next week so can anyone who goes post what happens. (Beeston is on every Wednesday EXCEPT first Wednesday of month)
Are there any more updates about location of horses?


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (17 April 2013)

Well I didn't last long... questioned where funds were coming from lol


----------



## horsestar (17 April 2013)

It's not on today check the website


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (17 April 2013)

So boys and girls... latest dramas from the land of the loonies?!


----------



## platypus (17 April 2013)

GlamourPuss86 said:



			So boys and girls... latest dramas from the land of the loonies?!
		
Click to expand...

Well..Ponies are all fine and being well looked after at jackies and are moving to a rented yard later this week.One foal had to be pts but the mare in foal that rowan wanted has given birth and both are doing fine....

Still no pics, names etc but im sure all the above is true as they do seem so experienced and should easily manage to keep 9 ponies in 1 acre.

Im guessing ruths in hiding and not else much to report apart from all the usuall nonsense


----------



## Shettie (18 April 2013)

platypus said:



			Well..Ponies are all fine and being well looked after at jackies and are moving to a rented yard later this week.One foal had to be pts but the mare in foal that rowan wanted has given birth and both are doing fine....

Still no pics, names etc but im sure all the above is true as they do seem so experienced and should easily manage to keep 9 ponies in 1 acre.

Im guessing ruths in hiding and not else much to report apart from all the usuall nonsense
		
Click to expand...

Notice the foal who had to be pts wasn't going to be said until prompted a few times, two colts in a stable, plus another stallion on the premises, with in foal mares and mare thats just foaled. The surrounding buildings are not hers or hers to use either!


----------



## platypus (18 April 2013)

Shettie said:



			Notice the foal who had to be pts wasn't going to be said until prompted a few times, two colts in a stable, plus another stallion on the premises, with in foal mares and mare thats just foaled. The surrounding buildings are not hers or hers to use either!
		
Click to expand...


Idiots the lot of them thinking any of them is acceptable and the person thats been to 'see' these horses today works on a professional yard some how im not buying it
What i dont get is wheres the rest of these ponies???? and if ruth has been begging for money and is or is not involved how are they planning to keep them and rent land/yard.....


----------



## Clippy (18 April 2013)

It's all gone seriously quiet. I reckon there are rumblings from high places - lets face it, enough of us have reported them!

I thought she'd bought a total of 34 ponies?


----------



## Amymay (18 April 2013)

platypus said:



			Well..Ponies are all fine and being well looked after at jackies and are moving to a rented yard later this week.One foal had to be pts but the mare in foal that rowan wanted has given birth and both are doing fine....

Still no pics, names etc but im sure all the above is true as they do seem so experienced and should easily manage to keep 9 ponies in 1 acre.

Im guessing ruths in hiding and not else much to report apart from all the usuall nonsense
		
Click to expand...

You forget to mention that the mare that rowan wanted, has now changed hands.

Oh, and that all these horses, around 9 or 10 including one stallion - are being kept in a mixture of hastily erected stables, a garage, and one acre of land...................

You really couldn't make it up.


----------



## Lady La La (18 April 2013)

Clippy said:



			It's all gone seriously quiet. I reckon there are rumblings from high places -
		
Click to expand...

Lets hope so


----------



## Adopter (18 April 2013)

I tought that at one point some one said they bought a shire, can not see that living in a garage.

Let us hope they are moving to a new yard, but am wondering like others how they will fund that, and what the intention is for the horses and ponies they seem to have left.


----------



## Amymay (18 April 2013)

No, the shire was sold to a very nice lady with stables and land.


----------



## LaurenBay (18 April 2013)

They have 2 colts and a stallion on the premises. The colts are sharing together and Ruth/Jackie has said they will be gelded. Lets hope!

The stallion under vets advice has been left entire and will remain a stallion.


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (18 April 2013)

Very odd that from what I could see from the page there were zero pics of these horses and ponies... surely if it IS a rescue you'd be putting up pics to encourage donations?!


----------



## rowan666 (18 April 2013)

I had a missed call yesterday voicemail was left from a guy who  claimed to be from trading standards about homes for horses (which I didnt mention just gave JJ&RJ names, tel no & business number) when I rang back, it rung out and no answer machine as you would expect with a proffesional, so I googled the 0151 number and nothing came up!? I dont know if my hormones are sending me paranoid but it didnt seem right? Has anyone else whos reported them had this?


----------



## Amymay (18 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			I had a missed call yesterday voicemail was left from a guy who  claimed to be from trading standards about homes for horses (which I didnt mention just gave JJ&RJ names, tel no & business number) when I rang back, it rung out and no answer machine as you would expect with a proffesional, so I googled the 0151 number and nothing came up!? I dont know if my hormones are sending me paranoid but it didnt seem right? Has anyone else whos reported them had this?
		
Click to expand...

What name did he give?


----------



## Adopter (18 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			I had a missed call yesterday voicemail was left from a guy who  claimed to be from trading standards about homes for horses (which I didnt mention just gave JJ&RJ names, tel no & business number) when I rang back, it rung out and no answer machine as you would expect with a proffesional, so I googled the 0151 number and nothing came up!? I dont know if my hormones are sending me paranoid but it didnt seem right? Has anyone else whos reported them had this?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you are paranoid, and if it is Trading Standards, you should be able to check their number, phone and find out if the person is a member of their staff, provided of course that he left a name which any professional person would do!


----------



## LovesCobs (18 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			I had a missed call yesterday voicemail was left from a guy who  claimed to be from trading standards about homes for horses (which I didnt mention just gave JJ&RJ names, tel no & business number) when I rang back, it rung out and no answer machine as you would expect with a proffesional, so I googled the 0151 number and nothing came up!? I dont know if my hormones are sending me paranoid but it didnt seem right? Has anyone else whos reported them had this?
		
Click to expand...

i was just about to post my experience of trading standards calls, but if this thread is being watched then what I say could be copied! So I will now pm you


----------



## zangels (18 April 2013)

Well some how Ruth is back posting in the group, given a big speech about hw Jackie has abandoned her and she thought she would be part of Jackies rescue etc etc. Still no explanation to people or mentioning of money getting refunded. She really does have some front!


----------



## Adopter (18 April 2013)

zangels said:



			Well some how Ruth is back posting in the group, given a big speech about hw Jackie has abandoned her and she thought she would be part of Jackies rescue etc etc. Still no explanation to people or mentioning of money getting refunded. She really does have some front!
		
Click to expand...

 Nothing is ever normal about this lot, so Jackie has abandoned her - really?  Thought they were sisters ?


----------



## zangels (18 April 2013)

Apparently so, it just is such a mess. I thought as Ruth was reported se would no longer be on facebook posting.
Also the mother of the girl who has designed the website for the homes for horses thing that is Jackies and is involved some way with it all has just stated Jackie has 6 horses!! So there is a fair few missing as it was thought to be 20.


----------



## Toast (18 April 2013)

Mother of gob almighty is absolutely most definitely involved in some way I think.....


----------



## LaurenBay (18 April 2013)

Is anyone else posting in the Mad House group? Pm me your name


----------



## Natch (18 April 2013)

For all that big red alarm bells are ringing all over this to me,  what do we actually know is wrong,  or is it all suspicion?


----------



## BlairandAzria (18 April 2013)

Rowan did you call trading standards liverpool office? Because that is a Liverpool pre-fix. 

Liverpool trading standards number is 0151-233-3002


----------



## Shettie (18 April 2013)

Far too many missing ponies not being accounted for


----------



## platypus (18 April 2013)

Looks like the barmy army's back- ironic shes changed her story now shes been thrown out of the gang


----------



## rowan666 (18 April 2013)

They bought more than 6 horses last week alone! 

the guy who phoned me had a strong scouse accent but as far as  I could tell he said his name was dave kennedy the number he gave to ring back was 0151 934 2016

Should I ring back and talk to him or is it dodgy?


----------



## platypus (18 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			They bought more than 6 horses last week alone! 

the guy who phoned me had a strong scouse accent but as far as  I could tell he said his name was dave kennedy the number he gave to ring back was 0151 934 2016

Should I ring back and talk to him or is it dodgy?[/QU

Tricky one-would it not be an office and you just get who ever answers the phone at the time?
Why do you think he was ringing yo if you dont mind me asking, is this a normal practice for them to ring you?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rowan666 (18 April 2013)

I did ring them as I said in previous post but the guy I got really wasnt intrested so I wasnt expecting a call back from anyone although they did take my number so maybe once it was passed from citizens advice (who you automatically get refered to when you call) to the propper trading standards they have taken it seriously as theres bin other complaints too?


----------



## platypus (18 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			I did ring them as I said in previous post but the guy I got really wasnt intrested so I wasnt expecting a call back from anyone although they did take my number so maybe once it was passed from citizens advice (who you automatically get refered to when you call) to the propper trading standards they have taken it seriously as theres bin other complaints too?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe id wait till somebody else who has rang them can maybe confirm this is the procedure as ive just noticed JJs sons popped up backing his mother up(could be him)But i thought he was shouting at them on the videoI honestly dont know im so confused and certainly wouldnt trust them


----------



## MurphysMinder (18 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			They bought more than 6 horses last week alone! 

the guy who phoned me had a strong scouse accent but as far as  I could tell he said his name was dave kennedy the number he gave to ring back was 0151 934 2016

Should I ring back and talk to him or is it dodgy?
		
Click to expand...

That number is listed as the fax number for Sefton Council Trading standards so I would definitely give him a ring.

http://www.tradingstandards.gov.uk/sefton/


----------



## noodle_ (18 April 2013)

my lord....what one big mess!!!>.......




so question is........where is jackie now?!!?


and who is actually on her side now?!?

my god i so want to go beeston next week and dare to bid against her


----------



## platypus (18 April 2013)

noodle_ said:



			my lord....what one big mess!!!>.......




so question is........where is jackie now?!!?


and who is actually on her side now?!?

my god i so want to go beeston next week and dare to bid against her 

Click to expand...

I dont know but my head hurts  I think the elms are still on her side somewhere
Seriously how easy would it be to say we have xx amount of horses the rest are xxx and xxx and it would all be over with but theres some strange reason they cant
And if your going to beeston please arm yourself with an industrial sized duct tape and capture the mad woman!!


----------



## rowan666 (18 April 2013)

murphysminder- thanks, thought I may have been a tad paranoid! Lol ill ring them back tomorow! 

Think I may go to beeston next week for a nosey! 

TBH I dont even care about the people theyve scammed money out of, my only concern is for the welfare of all those horses that have litterally just disapeared off the face of the planet! Why oh why cant they just post some pics of them!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (18 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			TBH I dont even care about the people theyve scammed money out of, my only concern is for the welfare of all those horses that have litterally just disapeared off the face of the planet! Why oh why cant they just post some pics of them! 

Click to expand...

THAT is exactly it, Rowan 666. It makes no sense that they have disappeared completely and the moneyhuggers can't or won't produce pics of them.


----------



## claude rains (18 April 2013)

In view of the nutters inhabiting the world of horse rescue I have decided to post as the invisible man rather than as me on here. I drove past what I believe to be the dog place she has, two horses in the field grey and a bay but cctv on barns so I decided not to look any harder even though there were two policemen round the corner with a radar trap!


----------



## Natch (18 April 2013)

Ok, to play devil's advocate and risk upsetting people on here... she is under no obligation to tell anyone where the horses are,  surely? In fact,  it would seem prudent of her not to,  given that she knows 'do gooders' want to know about vet treatment, welfare and to buy despite having been told no.  Hho forummers are quite famous for jumping on people asking for cc about their horse with off-topic criticism about the amount of poo in the paddock,  the state of the fencing,  the ragwort next door - perhaps she feels that whatever she posts will be ripped to shreds, and that if she gives a location she will have unwanted visitors. I appreciate that it's frustrating for us,  I completely get that and I totally accept that it is all suspicious but I think we need to remember that is best to deal with known facts rather than speculation without evidence. Posing as a registered charity when you are not one IS a legal problem and i believe there is evidence for that having happened. Speculation that she is keeping stallions with mares and colts on 1 acre is just that,  speculation,  with no evidence (yet). Keep digging please by all means,  but please just be clear on what is known and what is speculation.


----------



## Ladyinred (18 April 2013)

claude rains said:



			In view of the nutters inhabiting the world of horse rescue I have decided to post as the invisible man rather than as me on here. I drove past what I believe to be the dog place she has, two horses in the field grey and a bay but cctv on barns so I decided not to look any harder even though there were two policemen round the corner with a radar trap!
		
Click to expand...

We all wondered who the invisible man is lol.

After tonights shenanigans I give up. Too many rumours, too many lies.


----------



## platypus (18 April 2013)

ARghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Sorry i just had to scream how do these people lead an ordinary life changing their minds every darn 2 seconds and going round in circles


----------



## Moomin1 (18 April 2013)

Natch said:



			Ok, to play devil's advocate and risk upsetting people on here... she is under no obligation to tell anyone where the horses are,  surely? In fact,  it would seem prudent of her not to,  given that she knows 'do gooders' want to know about vet treatment, welfare and to buy despite having been told no.  Hho forummers are quite famous for jumping on people asking for cc about their horse with off-topic criticism about the amount of poo in the paddock,  the state of the fencing,  the ragwort next door - perhaps she feels that whatever she posts will be ripped to shreds, and that if she gives a location she will have unwanted visitors. I appreciate that it's frustrating for us,  I completely get that and I totally accept that it is all suspicious but I think we need to remember that is best to deal with known facts rather than speculation without evidence. Posing as a registered charity when you are not one IS a legal problem and i believe there is evidence for that having happened. Speculation that she is keeping stallions with mares and colts on 1 acre is just that,  speculation,  with no evidence (yet). Keep digging please by all means,  but please just be clear on what is known and what is speculation.
		
Click to expand...

And I think this is the best post of this entire thread.

Be careful everyone not to get too hysterical and mixed up with rumours without clear evidence.


----------



## AmiRobertson (18 April 2013)

I want to get all these people and bang their heads together! This is a circus. I have around 100 screen shots and they have all been sent to the reporter I have been speaking to at the daily mail. He was flabbergasted by what I told him and hopefully he will get back to me tomorrow. I do not understand how all these horses are not accountable for and she it talking rubbish if she says its no one else's business as she was the one who went and publicised it everywhere in the first place!


----------



## lowjumper (19 April 2013)

We are all concerned re the horses but these 2 sisters are huge con artists
They are forever forming Limited Companies, like bridal companies, three I know of, and then oh dear going under owing money.
What will happen to the horses when JJ is evicted from these premises
This is just the latest scam and the horses are pawns in their game.

I have said before if you want to send money to a horse charity do not send it to them but to a bone fide charity.


----------



## Adopter (19 April 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			I want to get all these people and bang their heads together! This is a circus. I have around 100 screen shots and they have all been sent to the reporter I have been speaking to at the daily mail. He was flabbergasted by what I told him and hopefully he will get back to me tomorrow. I do not understand how all these horses are not accountable for and she it talking rubbish if she says its no one else's business as she was the one who went and publicised it everywhere in the first place!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps 'it is no one elses business' now she has set up a limited company, she must be thinking of selling on animals, or why would she need to do that.  Given her history in business I am surprised she has been able to register herself as a director.

As you say they could not get enough free publicity at the start.  Like others I would just like them to post pictures of the horses they have bought and reassure people they are being properly cared for with vet, farrier etc also involved, all the genuine horse charities/rehoming centres have open days each week and welcome pleople to go and see the animals they are caring for.


----------



## platypus (19 April 2013)

Adopter said:



			Perhaps 'it is no one elses business' now she has set up a limited company, she must be thinking of selling on animals, or why would she need to do that.  Given her history in business I am surprised she has been able to register herself as a director.

As you say they could not get enough free publicity at the start.  Like others I would just like them to post pictures of the horses they have bought and reassure people they are being properly cared for with vet, farrier etc also involved, all the genuine horse charities/rehoming centres have open days each week and welcome pleople to go and see the animals they are caring for.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly i think this is what everyone wants and then they would be left alone and can carry on with their rescuing mission, but they keep changing their minds to who owns what and where they are theres receipts for 35 horses yet they only have 9??


----------



## Clippy (19 April 2013)

Natch said:



			Ok, to play devil's advocate and risk upsetting people on here... she is under no obligation to tell anyone where the horses are,  surely? In fact,  it would seem prudent of her not to,  given that she knows 'do gooders' want to know about vet treatment, welfare and to buy despite having been told no.  Hho forummers are quite famous for jumping on people asking for cc about their horse with off-topic criticism about the amount of poo in the paddock,  the state of the fencing,  the ragwort next door - perhaps she feels that whatever she posts will be ripped to shreds, and that if she gives a location she will have unwanted visitors. I appreciate that it's frustrating for us,  I completely get that and I totally accept that it is all suspicious but I think we need to remember that is best to deal with known facts rather than speculation without evidence. Posing as a registered charity when you are not one IS a legal problem and i believe there is evidence for that having happened. Speculation that she is keeping stallions with mares and colts on 1 acre is just that,  speculation,  with no evidence (yet). Keep digging please by all means,  but please just be clear on what is known and what is speculation.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, some valid points made.

However...

Facts: They have bought a large number of ponies with money given by others including at least one entire, colts and at least one in-foal mare. They seriously lack knowledge and even suggested their in-foal mare would nurse an orphaned foal. No one actually knows where any of these "rescues" are. The last several ponies they bought were in good condition and they outbid private buyers, thereby denying these ponies genuine homes. This is not how you "save" from the meatman so what's going on here?

I believe she IS obliged to update people with news of these ponies if they've given her money to help her buy them. Until she does, there will be speculation


----------



## MiniMilton (19 April 2013)

I've been trying to follow this thread but i'm lost. It does strike me that perhaps they must come from the same bloodline as reverend jim jones

Nuts


----------



## Amymay (19 April 2013)

Interestingly they are now giving away 'rescued' horses to settle livery bills.


----------



## horseydebbie (19 April 2013)

It gets stranger by the day. How would giving horses away settle a livery bill. Is this what JJ has said on her FB page. I can't wait to go to Beeston next week. Could be very interesting! I don't believe JJ and RJ can resist going, gives them a chance to rant and rave Probably half of Cheshire & Shropshire will be there. Is there any more news on the missing horses?


----------



## rowan666 (19 April 2013)

They wont sell them but they'l give them away! Presumably only to people who they dont think are on this forum! 

Ive just had a chat with the guy that called me from tradung standards, he was actually lovely and is taking it very seriously but he said hes visited 3 farms today (not exactly sure where) based on info he has and non of them have have a clue who RJ&JJ are and without being able to trace them and the horses he cant do anything but hasnt given up! So if anyone thinks they may know where these people/horses are or have been PLEASE PLEASE get in touch with trading standards or PM me and I will call him back directly myself.


----------



## Maesfen (19 April 2013)

Surely Wright Manley have their addresses and TS should be able to get it from them even with DP.


----------



## Ladyinred (19 April 2013)

Sent you a PM Rowan.


----------



## rowan666 (19 April 2013)

Hmm very true! Im going to  ring back... Saying that when I bought one last wk and wrote adress on reciept I put my mums address (where I keep my nags) not my adress but I could have wrote down anything and  they wouldnt have known any different!


----------



## MurphysMinder (19 April 2013)

Presumably TS have checked JJs home address, and the farm at Lydiate which is the companys registered address?


----------



## Amymay (19 April 2013)

Have you got the address now rowan?


----------



## lowjumper (19 April 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			Presumably TS have checked JJs home address, and the farm at Lydiate which is the companys registered address?
		
Click to expand...


Lydiate is not a farm but a Registered Office. There are over 50 companies that use that address. It is probably an accountants address

JJ address is 
Old Hall Farm House Bostock Rd, Bostock, Middlewich, Cheshire, CW10 9JF 
01606 738170 

Strangely enough the dog care centre's web site is deleted, perhaps to do with pending eviction


----------



## rowan666 (19 April 2013)

Ive got a couple of addresses that I will give to the TS guy now THANK YOU TO ALL THAT HAVE PM'D ME!  Hopefully they can get to the bottom of this and find out whats going on! Wheres ami hiding has she heard anything from daily mail? I think shaming them publicly would do more! I kind of understand natch's point but if they just posted pics to prove the horses were ok we would all back off they get enough grief of us anyway so you'd think they would want to prove us wrong!


----------



## Amymay (19 April 2013)

Did you get my pm? That's the place.


----------



## rowan666 (19 April 2013)

Yes I did thank you, I just cant reply to pm's on my mobile not sure why? Ill ring first think monday


----------



## Amymay (19 April 2013)

Great stuff.


----------



## wallykissmas (19 April 2013)

Does anyone have a link to the mad house on fb ?


----------



## platypus (21 April 2013)

Haha taken from the stop horse slaughter group in response to what is the mad house


 Is it horse and hound? They are vile!!


----------



## Clippy (21 April 2013)

wallykissmas said:



			Does anyone have a link to the mad house on fb ?
		
Click to expand...

Here 'tis http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/498674040180107/


----------



## trottingon (21 April 2013)

Lowjumper - the lydiate address is a livery stables, fact, I should know I've been there plenty of times, as per my previous post.

Whether or not it is used as a registered address for lots of companies or not, I don't know. so I can't comment on that.


----------



## lowjumper (21 April 2013)

Looking on the madhouse page it seems like the sisters are talking again


----------



## Amymay (21 April 2013)

I very much hope so lowjumper.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (21 April 2013)

Somewhere here there's a novel to be written. Or a horror story.The plot, however, is exceedingly convoluted so it will take some editing


----------



## Amymay (21 April 2013)

Apparently all horses are headed back to Beeston, as business owner has decided it's more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Adopter (21 April 2013)

amymay said:



			Apparently all horses are headed back to Beeston, as business owner has decided it's more trouble than it's worth.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously ???????????  

Poor, poor horses.  Thought some had already been rehomed .. this is unbelieveable.


----------



## platypus (21 April 2013)

Adopter said:



			Seriously ???????????  

Poor, poor horses.  Thought some had already been rehomed .. this is unbelieveable.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly seems to be the truth-like somebody said its going to be a case of the rescued needing rescuing!But knowing these lot they could all change there mind again tomorow


----------



## Ancient Hacker (21 April 2013)

amymay said:



			Apparently all horses are headed back to Beeston, as business owner has decided it's more trouble than it's worth.
		
Click to expand...

Are you serious???! How did you find this out, Amymay?


----------



## noodle_ (21 April 2013)

omg... this is nuts!!!

i think im going to head upto beeston on weds just to watch this nut show!!.....


----------



## Shettie (21 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Are you serious???! How did you find this out, Amymay?

Click to expand...

You need to come into the mad house, it's all going on....go on make use of the link I sent you....you know you want too


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 April 2013)

Link on previous page just defaults to my facebook page


----------



## platypus (21 April 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Link on previous page just defaults to my facebook page 

Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/498674040180107/


----------



## Ancient Hacker (22 April 2013)

Shettie said:



			You need to come into the mad house, it's all going on....go on make use of the link I sent you....you know you want too
		
Click to expand...

Shettie, thanks - I had a look but I can tell you I'm even more confused than ever before!  It is totally unintelligible  So does anyone know where the horses are?


----------



## FionaM12 (22 April 2013)

BlairandAzria said:



			There's more than one acre at the rose hill farm address in lydiate.
		
Click to expand...

I've only just seen this! Rose Hill Farm?! Really? It used to belong to a very good friend of mine, in fact a horse of mine used to live there. How is it mixed up in all this please, without me reading the entire thread?


----------



## rowan666 (22 April 2013)

They must have got wind trading standards and such like are closing in on them, bunch of loons, they should have started rehoming from the start if they were genuine. Wonder if they'l sell me the mare i wanted now!


----------



## platypus (22 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			They must have got wind trading standards and such like are closing in on them, bunch of loons, they should have started rehoming from the start if they were genuine. Wonder if they'l sell me the mare i wanted now!
		
Click to expand...

I think you should ask rowan??would you still have her?
And yes they must have realised they cant get away with it anymore and thought the would be getting a knock at the door first thing tomorrow morning so staged all this tonight.


----------



## rowan666 (22 April 2013)

Well i dont really need her, we did get another from beeston thats turned out to be worth her weight in gold, i only wanted to offer her a home so she could have a safe place to foal but i would certainly think about it still, im going to beeston on wed if shes their we probobly would buy her if not i dont know if i can bare to deal with the strange people again, hmm i dont know ill have to discuss with my son


----------



## FionaM12 (22 April 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I've only just seen this! Rose Hill Farm?! Really? It used to belong to a very good friend of mine, in fact a horse of mine used to live there. How is it mixed up in all this please, without me reading the entire thread? 

Click to expand...

Checking back through the thread, it isn't Rose Hill Farm, it's Rose Hill House. I knew the people who lived there too. That's a big house with as I remember, not much land. RH Farm next door was indeed a stables with plenty of land, but not RH House.


----------



## platypus (22 April 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Checking back through the thread, it isn't Rose Hill Farm, it's Rose Hill House. I knew the people who lived there too. That's a big house with as I remember, not much land. RH Farm next door was indeed a stables with plenty of land, but not RH House.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry i don't want to go through all the pages, but is this where shes supposed to live?
Apparently the horses are kept on one acre in garages that aren't actally hers to use, she runs a dog daycare and a b&b too


----------



## FionaM12 (22 April 2013)

platypus said:



			Sorry i don't want to go through all the pages, but is this where shes supposed to live?
Apparently the horses are kept on one acre in garages that aren't actally hers to use, she runs a dog daycare and a b&b too
		
Click to expand...

It was the address on Merseyside on the Company House details earlier, and someone had said it was a stables. However, I think it may be just an office address as the stables are the farm next door. 

Mind you, I haven't been there for about 30 years.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 April 2013)

Is the Mad House group just a group to discuss the horses/actions? Who runs the group? And they really ought to shut that Laura elms up, she's a dreadful spokesperson! Loving Zade! They don't get that they're driving up prices and encouraging others to use Beeston. Why haven't they answered the question of why they bid against private buyers?


----------



## Amymay (22 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			They must have got wind trading standards and such like are closing in on them, bunch of loons, they should have started rehoming from the start if they were genuine. Wonder if they'l sell me the mare i wanted now!
		
Click to expand...

Already asked that one.  Not a chance.


----------



## Amymay (22 April 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			It was the address on Merseyside on the Company House details earlier, and someone had said it was a stables. However, I think it may be just an office address as the stables are the farm next door.
		
Click to expand...

It is just the address used for the business.  Not where the horses (well, 9 of them anyway) are kept.

They are kept at home, with access to 1 acre only.


----------



## Amymay (22 April 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Is the Mad House group just a group to discuss the horses/actions? Who runs the group? And they really ought to shut that Laura elms up, she's a dreadful spokesperson! Loving Zade! They don't get that they're driving up prices and encouraging others to use Beeston. Why haven't they answered the question of why they bid against private buyers?
		
Click to expand...

Ah CT - so observant of you.


----------



## MurphysMinder (22 April 2013)

platypus said:



			Sorry i don't want to go through all the pages, but is this where shes supposed to live?
Apparently the horses are kept on one acre in garages that aren't actally hers to use, she runs a dog daycare and a b&b too
		
Click to expand...

She lives near Middlewich,  not just horses, do a search on Cheshire Chihuahuas!


----------



## horseydebbie (22 April 2013)

I cannot believe this!!! After all she said about saving them from the meat man, she is taking them back to Beeston. Is this true or another fairy story. If she does sell them is she going to refund the money to people who have donated. Doubt it. I will definatly be going to Beeston on Wednesday


----------



## Natch (22 April 2013)

It sounds to me like playing up for the audience. I for one do not believe horses will be sent back to Beeston. If they are on Wednesday,  I will eat my hat (although autocortect thinks I should eat my Hay! )


----------



## Adopter (22 April 2013)

horseydebbie said:



			I cannot believe this!!! After all she said about saving them from the meat man, she is taking them back to Beeston. Is this true or another fairy story. If she does sell them is she going to refund the money to people who have donated. Doubt it. I will definatly be going to Beeston on Wednesday
		
Click to expand...

Wiil be waiting for your update after sale!!

Can not believe this will happen, what about the donations!  Poor horses and poor people who have been taken in and donated, I hope they could afford to lose money for no reason.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 April 2013)

Jackie claims she has used her own money to buy the horses. What has she done with the donations, then? 

I just love the use of the word 'haters' which is thrown around at anyone who dares to dispute anything this lot have done. 

It's charming to see how Jackie and her family have turned against her sister, although this could well be a facade.


----------



## horseydebbie (22 April 2013)

I don't believe that JJ and RJ know what the truth is. Whats to stop her saying she put them through Beeston but actually moves them somewhere else. No one could prove whether she has or hasn't sold them through the sale. She might be saying this to stop all the hassle. I'll wait and see what happens on Wednesday! Should be interesting. Does anyone else plan on going?


----------



## Elsiecat (22 April 2013)

horseydebbie said:



			I don't believe that JJ and RJ know what the truth is. Whats to stop her saying she put them through Beeston but actually moves them somewhere else. No one could prove whether she has or hasn't sold them through the sale. She might be saying this to stop all the hassle. I'll wait and see what happens on Wednesday! Should be interesting. Does anyone else plan on going?
		
Click to expand...

I'm after a new saddle and bridle so I may attend if I have funds for new things.. Of course I'll have to wait for the horses just in case anything interesting happens


----------



## Clippy (23 April 2013)

rowan666 said:



			They must have got wind trading standards and such like are closing in on them, bunch of loons, they should have started rehoming from the start if they were genuine. Wonder if they'l sell me the mare i wanted now!
		
Click to expand...

Rowan, IMO, the way you were treated over that mare was a major factor in their undoing. For me it highlighted the fact that they were NOT bidding against the meatman but against private buyers and they were NOT interested in getting the ponies into safe homes so they could "save" more. 

It brought home the fact that there was a hidden agenda. We may never know their true intentions but their refusal to let that pony go to you really did show they were not genuine and shed a dim light on what they were doing!


----------



## platypus (23 April 2013)

Oh for goodness sakes shes going getting more from beeston tomoro


----------



## babeandbessy (23 April 2013)

Anyone else going tomorrow? I am see if any of them turn up!


----------



## Shettie (23 April 2013)

Would be tempted even though so far but nags got op tomorrow, know quite a few people going. 
It gets to the point where you have heard so much of it over the last few months you can't help but flip, will regret it in the morning. But there really isn't enough brick walls around


----------



## Oldenburg27 (23 April 2013)

It's total madness what's going on... 


They are off to buy more tomorrow silly silly people


----------



## horsestar (23 April 2013)

I'm defo going, see what the auctioneer can embarrass them with this week!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 April 2013)

platypus said:



			Oh for goodness sakes shes going getting more from beeston tomoro
		
Click to expand...




Oldenburg27 said:



			It's total madness what's going on... 


They are off to buy more tomorrow silly silly people 

Click to expand...

No!!  What a bunch of total idiots


----------



## Amymay (23 April 2013)

Who's off to beeston tomorrow platypus??


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 April 2013)

Someone please ask her why she's bidding against private individuals!


----------



## horsestar (23 April 2013)

I did ask them to their face a mf they told me they hadn't. They had! That was the very first time they went!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amymay (23 April 2013)

Ah, just caught up. Hopwfully theyve been put off.


----------



## platypus (23 April 2013)

amymay said:



			Who's off to beeston tomorrow platypus??
		
Click to expand...




cinnamontoast said:



			Someone please ask her why she's bidding against private individuals! 

Click to expand...

Ruth!!

The answer to why they bid against private buyers was-its not my fault if you want a pony bid on it or come and tell me the next one is safe dont just moan about it after and of course shes back to saying everyone is a turner and nobody wants her to go and 'save' these ponies because they want them for themselves and shes causing prices to rise which means they have to pay more.....off to bang my head against a wall


----------



## platypus (23 April 2013)

You don't like other people in !!! Want the show to yourselves !!! I worked that out days ago. It shines and is completely clear and no I'm not talking with homes for horses.... But I know one thing you didn't want them me around because your greedy and don't give a damm where or who the horses go to as long as outsiders you feel don't come in!!! Because we I saved and put the cheap prices up!!! Speaking up for the horses and then they were not so easy to get for meat. Worked you out!!! Stinks and you wanted the whole auction for you!!!


----------



## Shettie (23 April 2013)

I have a bad mind    Must say it's once of the nicest insults shes ever given me. 

I would say I hope she doesn't go tomorrow and has listened but I'm not too sure. 
Yes you have to go up and say don't bid on the next one it's safe, who does she think she is? The auctioneer?


----------



## Amymay (23 April 2013)

Oh god!


----------



## platypus (23 April 2013)

Shettie said:



			I have a bad mind    Must say it's once of the nicest insults shes ever given me. 

I would say I hope she doesn't go tomorrow and has listened but I'm not too sure. 
Yes you have to go up and say don't bid on the next one it's safe, who does she think she is? The auctioneer?
		
Click to expand...

Have you been a horror yet shettie i think thats my favourite so far or witch hmm


----------



## Shettie (23 April 2013)

Horror, turner, blood on my hands, evil, murderer, foals dying mothers dying because of me.....just to name a few. 

Fed up, gave her some really good points and info about getting those ponies back if she wanted, had abandoned ones on our land before so know just a little bit, but nope no listening at all. 

Oh and the best, I know nothing about horses and am jealous


----------



## Fii (23 April 2013)

Like i said ,  groundhog day!!!!


----------



## platypus (24 April 2013)

wish id stayed away


----------



## horseydebbie (24 April 2013)

Just leaving to get a good seat for viewing the pantomime! (sorry I mean Beeston) Will let you know when I get back (about 4) what she gets up to. I'm afraid it's going to be a repeat of every other week they have been there. I now think that JJ saying horses were going back in sale was another red herring.


----------



## suestowford (24 April 2013)

When Ruth starts on the accusations (It's YOU, you horror) I imagine her like Lord Kitchener with a giant pointing finger.


----------



## horseydebbie (24 April 2013)

Well what a surprise she didn't turn up! There were about 50 horses/ponies in the sale, but I am 99% certain that none were JJ's All of the other times i have seen her there the police have also been there. No police today, which makes me think Wright & Manley knew she wouldn't be going. Do you think they have banned her? Horse prices back to normal, and in fact i would say almost half didn't sell. Some nice young ponies went for around £50 each. Worth taking a chance on, as young enough to do something with. This now leaves the question, where are the 30+ horses she has bought?


----------



## rowan666 (24 April 2013)

I was there too, non of the ones she bought the other week were there, we also thought it was odd the police wernt there!? Was turner there? Im sure i heard the auctioneer say turner a couple of times when the hammer went down.


----------



## horseydebbie (24 April 2013)

I think he was the middle aged guy to the right of auctioneer, by rails. Going slightly bald, mousy/grey hair and on thin side. Stood today with over weight guy. At least I think it was him. Only had him pointed out to me once. I just don't know what to think of it all. I was convinced she would be there. I didn't recognise any of the horses as JJ's the only ones I was doubtful about were some of the younger coloured ones. I did see HAPPA and Animal Health there talking to auctioneer. Now all we need to know is where are the horses she has already bought. Anything on facebook? I suspect she has been banned from Beeston, especially if not paying


----------



## babeandbessy (24 April 2013)

One of the horses that went through the sales was jackies or ruths! I had it on my yard when they first bought it. They also bought 2 and then sold them outside for a profit too i bet!


----------



## Amymay (24 April 2013)

Babeandbessy, can you pm me details of the horse please??


----------



## babeandbessy (24 April 2013)

Have done


----------



## horseydebbie (24 April 2013)

Were JJ and RJ at sale today. Did they buy 2 in ring today and sold on outside?


----------



## Shettie (24 April 2013)

horseydebbie said:



			Were JJ and RJ at sale today. Did they buy 2 in ring today and sold on outside?
		
Click to expand...

RJ wasn't she was too busy "debating" with me online


----------



## babeandbessy (24 April 2013)

There sidekick SE was there and bought 2 a chestnut filly and chestnut colt and sold outside the ring yes


----------



## horseydebbie (25 April 2013)

Who is SE? Do you know which one she put through sale?  Did they pay about £50 each for the 2 they bought? Were they Welsh types. They are turning into dealers!


----------



## misterjinglejay (25 April 2013)

I assume SE is sarah elms


----------



## Amymay (25 April 2013)

I'd remove that name misterjay.


----------



## rowan666 (25 April 2013)

So they are dealers! No wonder they didnt want to sell to me for cost price!


----------



## Adopter (25 April 2013)

If they are dealing what happens about the donations? I still think it is very concerning that there is no information on most of the horses and ponies.
What is the link between SE and JJ/RJ
j


----------



## Amymay (25 April 2013)

SE are JJ are business partners/friends.


----------



## Adopter (25 April 2013)

Thanks, the partnership is a way presumably for J to keep a lower profile .  wonder if more of ponies will appear at future sales.


----------



## Amymay (25 April 2013)

Adopter said:



			Thanks, the partnership is a way presumably for J to keep a lower profile .  wonder if more of ponies will appear at future sales.
		
Click to expand...

It would seem so.  Everyone speaks on her behalf.....


----------



## babeandbessy (25 April 2013)

They paid £25 for the chestnut colt and£50 i think for the filly. Would love to know how much they them sold for! The one they sold was one of the first to go through the ring and was a 13hh grey mare.


----------



## platypus (25 April 2013)

So basically what they are doing is stopping serious buyers bidding and then selling to them afterwards, earning themselves a profitSurely thats the point of taking them to these sales to cut out the middle man


----------



## FionaM12 (25 April 2013)

platypus said:



			So basically what they are doing is stopping serious buyers bidding and then selling to them afterwards, earning themselves a profitSurely thats the point of taking them to these sales to cut out the middle man
		
Click to expand...

It's only what lots of dealers do. However they are claiming to be rescuing, not dealing.


----------



## platypus (25 April 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			It's only what lots of dealers do. However they are claiming to be rescuing, not dealing. 

Click to expand...

I know it happens, but having the cheek to say they are rescuing-rehoming arrgh makes me mad and to top it all off fruitloop number 2 is planning on buying another as a mascot for her new charity


----------



## horseydebbie (25 April 2013)

Is anyone planning on going to the next beeston sale?  Unfortunately I cannot attend until end of May


----------



## platypus (28 April 2013)

They are all barking mad


----------



## platypus (1 May 2013)

Anyone keeping up with these slightly mad people-was admitted they had 23 ponies


----------



## horseydebbie (3 May 2013)

Are there any further developments? All seems to have gone very quiet.


----------



## Amymay (3 May 2013)

horseydebbie said:



			Are there any further developments? All seems to have gone very quiet.
		
Click to expand...

Well the latest is that they have served an abandonment notice on 3 ponies, purchased with donations, and have taken possession of them. (Although who has taken possession is no entirely clear).

It's never boring where these lot are concerned.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 May 2013)

Last I saw, Ruth was rowing with J's acolyte about ownership of a chestnut:'is she going to put it in the lounge again?


----------



## Adopter (3 May 2013)

Have they served an abandonment notice on ponies they bought? So it is a form of fraud , trading standards should be following this up. How any of it is in the best interests of the ponies is very questionable. It just seems to go on and on with the welfare of the animals well below their own needs for attention.


----------



## horseydebbie (3 May 2013)

Sorry if I appear a bit thick, but who has served the abandonment notice? Is it on horses JJ owns. Is anyone going to Beeston next Wednesday. I went to sale on 24th but didn't see any sign of them, but she obviously has people buying for her. It seems she has 23 horses, I thought she had about 39. Whats happened to the others.


----------



## Amymay (3 May 2013)

horseydebbie said:



			Whats happened to the others.
		
Click to expand...

Sold or given away to pay a debt.


----------



## Adopter (3 May 2013)

Is there any information that 'given away' ponies have gone to be cared for in a knowledgeable home or have the poor things been sold on again? What a mess


----------



## Toast (3 May 2013)

amymay said:



			Sold or given away to pay a debt.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously?!! Has that been confirmed now? 
Can't believe they denied having all those horses to begin with. Cretins.


----------



## teamgossip (4 May 2013)

I gave up reading the page, when it turned into a family brawl, now it seems to have become Katy's page, can anyone fill me me in without having to trawl through it all?


----------



## Amymay (4 May 2013)

Katy is a darling.


----------



## platypus (4 May 2013)

amymay said:



			Katy is a darling.
		
Click to expand...

 I agree-shes the only one good thing to come out of this!


----------



## LaurenBay (4 May 2013)

I'm just glad Katy got her money back! Her heart was/is clearly in the right place, just a shame she was taken advantage of.


----------



## rowan666 (4 May 2013)

Why is this the only thread not to have been pulled????


----------



## sandi_84 (4 May 2013)

rowan666 said:



			Why is this the only thread not to have been pulled????
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure it will be soon


----------



## Toast (4 May 2013)

Yes, give it time....


----------



## rowan666 (4 May 2013)

I guess they are trying to read through the whole post first bless them they must struggle with their reading its taking them an awfully long time!


----------



## platypus (4 May 2013)

OOft Rowan be careful there taking us to court didnt you know


----------



## zigzag (4 May 2013)

amymay said:



			Katy is a darling.
		
Click to expand...

Shame she doesn't know anything about horses even though she has some


----------



## Toast (4 May 2013)

zigzag said:



			Shame she doesn't know anything about horses even though she has some
		
Click to expand...

Yes I do find that somewhat concerning


----------



## rowan666 (4 May 2013)

Oh yes of coarse silly me, totally forgot criminals could take people to court for reporting them


----------



## platypus (4 May 2013)

zigzag said:



			Shame she doesn't know anything about horses even though she has some
		
Click to expand...




Toast said:



			Yes I do find that somewhat concerning
		
Click to expand...

oh come on shes trying her best, will ask for advice and take it


----------



## Toast (4 May 2013)

platypus said:



			oh come on shes trying her best, will ask for advice and take it
		
Click to expand...

Yes definitely, credit where credits due she is trying


----------



## teamgossip (4 May 2013)

I didn't mean anything against Katy, just that every time I got a notification it seemed to be her posting! 
Can anyone fill me in the 'revenge in sweet' thread?


----------



## LaurenBay (4 May 2013)

Her Horses seem happy enough though, she's trying to learn and is being responsible and booked her colt to be gelded this month. Fair play to the girl!


----------



## Amymay (4 May 2013)

Zigzag. Katy has a very, very good mentor, is willing to learn, and is doing her best. Her vet is on speed dial, and her animals are fed before she is.


----------



## Toast (5 May 2013)

Ho hum... Banned again...


----------



## misterjinglejay (5 May 2013)

Were you posting porn, Toast? lol


----------



## Toast (5 May 2013)

Loads of it =p


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 May 2013)

FFS, the latest round of circular arguments on the Mad House are ridiculous. How utterly childish.


----------



## platypus (5 May 2013)

Toast said:



			Ho hum... Banned again...
		
Click to expand...

Naughty Toast


----------



## Fii (5 May 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			FFS, the latest round of circular arguments on the Mad House are ridiculous. How utterly childish.
		
Click to expand...

Its driving me CRAZY!! i dont know who is who on there, or who to trust, getting a bit worried about posting incase whoever it is reporting people reports me and i get a fb ban, how do they do that how the begering ell can you be reported for no reason and get a ban???
  Any way who would like to give me the heads up on who they are on fb / mad house? PM me if you like!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 May 2013)

I'm not posting on there at all in case I get banned! FB is my link to family in Oz, I can't be without it.


----------



## platypus (6 May 2013)

Fii said:



			Its driving me CRAZY!! i dont know who is who on there, or who to trust, getting a bit worried about posting incase whoever it is reporting people reports me and i get a fb ban, how do they do that how the begering ell can you be reported for no reason and get a ban???
  Any way who would like to give me the heads up on who they are on fb / mad house? PM me if you like!
		
Click to expand...

Fii do you remember who i am, oddly ive not been reported as of yet 

Anyone else want to Pm me who you are theres a few on there from here and i only know who about 3 are


----------



## frozzy (6 May 2013)

I didnt bother over the weekend but on looking this morning I dont recognise ' who'se who whats what and neither have I button pushed or been banned!!! I must be a very boring person I reckon!


----------



## babeandbessy (6 May 2013)

Who is who on the madhouse.. pm me.. am soo confused!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 May 2013)

babeandbessy said:



			Who is who on the madhouse.. pm me.. am soo confused!
		
Click to expand...

No prizes for guessing who I am


----------



## LaurenBay (6 May 2013)

Guessed who you were PS


----------



## Dab (6 May 2013)

amymay said:



			Zigzag. Katy has a very, very good mentor, is willing to learn, and is doing her best. Her vet is on speed dial, and her animals are fed before she is.
		
Click to expand...

It's just a shame she can't seem to keep herself out of the arguements, whether she has provocation or not. Always seems to be in the centre of arguements involving one side or the other.


----------



## horseydebbie (8 May 2013)

Beeston on today. Is anyone going to watch todays episode?


----------



## Shettie (8 May 2013)

horseydebbie said:



			Beeston on today. Is anyone going to watch todays episode?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure babeandbessy has gone today, no fb bans for me since sunday *touches wood*


----------



## horseydebbie (8 May 2013)

Who are Babe and Bessy?


----------



## Amymay (8 May 2013)

Old friends are there.  Bidding against private buyers.


----------



## AmiRobertson (8 May 2013)

Seriously? Poor horses


----------



## horseydebbie (8 May 2013)

Has anyone been today?


----------



## Shettie (8 May 2013)

Theres a member on here who has who is being outbidded by slimes on ponies she wants


----------



## Cinnamontoast (8 May 2013)

What's the betting they'll sell them for a profit in the carpark?


----------



## Shettie (8 May 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			What's the betting they'll sell them for a profit in the carpark? 

Click to expand...

 if they don't I will be rather shocked, not sure the person who she is outbidding would give her any money anyway


----------



## horseydebbie (9 May 2013)

Did they buy anything?


----------



## horseydebbie (14 May 2013)

This has all gone a bit quiet. Does anyone know what they are up to?


----------



## horseydebbie (24 May 2013)

Does anyone have further updates on what has happened to the horses? Are they still buying at Beeston


----------



## Amymay (24 May 2013)

Yes, they appear to be.


----------



## Amymay (16 June 2013)

Interesting twist.


----------



## cappucino (16 June 2013)

amymay said:



			Interesting twist.
		
Click to expand...

Care to elaborate?


----------



## Amymay (16 June 2013)

Well the Home for Horses 'charity' seems to now be openly operating as a dealing site. And the faithfull Elms' family ousted. So much for loyalty, and blinkers.....


----------



## AmiRobertson (16 June 2013)

I there a link?


----------



## Patterdale (16 June 2013)

Was just wondering what was going on with this saga...


----------



## cappucino (16 June 2013)

amymay said:



			Well the Home for Horses 'charity' seems to now be openly operating as a dealing site. And the faithfull Elms' family ousted. So much for loyalty, and blinkers.....
		
Click to expand...

I hope this means they have stopped begging for donations and paid everyone who donated to their 'charity' back in full!


----------



## rowan666 (16 June 2013)

Well, well, well.... Hope all those hoplessly naive donators got their money back. Doubt anyone here is atall suprised


----------



## Amymay (16 June 2013)

Oh no Cappacino, they still need money!


----------



## Amymay (16 June 2013)

Sorry Ami, on tab so can't link to fb pages at the mo.


----------



## cappucino (16 June 2013)

amymay said:



			Oh no Cappacino, they still need money!
		
Click to expand...

Wait a minute, pass that one by me again... They are asking for donations to buy horses that they are then going to sell on for a profit? 

Ok, that sounds legit


----------



## Amymay (16 June 2013)




----------



## Amymay (17 June 2013)

Here you go folks.

Enjoy.


----------



## Puppy (17 June 2013)

Did you mean to post a link, Amymay? I can't see one...


----------



## Amymay (17 June 2013)

Puppy said:



			Did you mean to post a link, Amymay? I can't see one...
		
Click to expand...

Duh!

https://www.facebook.com/HFHltd


----------



## JulesRules (17 June 2013)

OMG!

That is all...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 June 2013)

We want to eradicate horse slaughter in the UK as it is an unnecessary evil and a poorly regulated industry.
		
Click to expand...

Do they not know of the terrible situation in America since horse slaughter was banned, or are they just sticking their heads in the sand?


----------



## Amymay (17 June 2013)

Faracat said:



			Do they not know of the terrible situation in America since horse slaughter was banned, or are they just sticking their heads in the sand?
		
Click to expand...

It makes no difference to them.  All they're interested in is actually buying and selling.


----------



## doriangrey (17 June 2013)

I'm not on facebook, so I can't get access to their page - but let me get this right in my own head.  They are a private company relying on donations to buy horses on the cheap that they then re-assess/rehabilitate and then find homes for them?  Do they have the expertise, space, stabling?  Who's paying for any veterinary treatment, feed, farrier. dentist etc?  Do they gift (for want of a better word) the horses to their supposedly 'forever' home, or do they expect some sort of payment?  Is that the gist of it?  What happens to any 'rescues' they buy that aren't suitable for re-homing, or are they just buying horses and not rescuing at all?


----------



## suestowford (17 June 2013)

As far as I can tell, dorian grey, they have no facilities at all.


----------



## Amymay (17 June 2013)

doriangrey said:



			I'm not on facebook, so I can't get access to their page - but let me get this right in my own head.  They are a private company relying on donations to buy horses on the cheap that they then re-assess/rehabilitate and then find homes for them?  Do they have the expertise, space, stabling?  Who's paying for any veterinary treatment, feed, farrier. dentist etc?  Do they gift (for want of a better word) the horses to their supposedly 'forever' home, or do they expect some sort of payment?  Is that the gist of it?  What happens to any 'rescues' they buy that aren't suitable for re-homing, or are they just buying horses and not rescuing at all?
		
Click to expand...

They have around 16 horses on 2 acres of land.

They are dealing under the guise of 'rescue'.

If the horses are lucky they get veterinary treatment.  They do not get wormed, nor do they see the farrier.

They are not rescuing.  Merely buying from Beeston sales.


----------



## doriangrey (17 June 2013)

I sincerely hope that no-one donates to their little 'business' venture and that they make it clear that they are a private enterprise and not a charity/legit rescue.  I don't know about the legalities but it seems terribly unethical - especially if they are out-bidding genuine buyers just to make a profit down the line.  Not to mention what's happening to the poor horses.  What a god-awful mess


----------



## lowjumper (17 June 2013)

doriangrey said:



			I'm not on facebook, so I can't get access to their page - but let me get this right in my own head.  They are a private company relying on donations to buy horses on the cheap that they then re-assess/rehabilitate and then find homes for them?  Do they have the expertise, space, stabling?  Who's paying for any veterinary treatment, feed, farrier. dentist etc?  Do they gift (for want of a better word) the horses to their supposedly 'forever' home, or do they expect some sort of payment?  Is that the gist of it?  What happens to any 'rescues' they buy that aren't suitable for re-homing, or are they just buying horses and not rescuing at all?
		
Click to expand...

Nearly right, it is actually a LIMITED Company, so they can wash their hands of any losses (the 'director' has done this before, many times under different names)

The rest is correct re the scam, where they are living now is unsure as they have just been evicted.
They buy and sell on or 'rent' them out


----------



## Natch (17 June 2013)

What's a "non-profitable" private limited company when it's at home?  http://home-for-horses.moonfruit.com/re-homing/4575430503


----------



## honetpot (17 June 2013)

The people are so deluded its not funny. I think the is a post grad thesis in this someone could then give it an ism and get their name in some medical text book.


----------



## guido16 (17 June 2013)

I drove passed a signpost for beeston today. Not bad going considering I live north of Aberdeen. 
Immediately thought about these whacko's who buy there.

These woman need put through the sales and sent to the meat man.


----------



## ter21wat (18 June 2013)

All kicking off between them again last night and today....https://www.facebook.com/HFHltd   The group is open so everyone can see whats being said...crazy! Someone who used to know the horse Bertie with the swollen hock says it was kicked and has always been lame since....yet there they are with a man riding it! Poor thing 

Did nothing ever happen with trading standard on this?


----------



## FionaM12 (19 June 2013)

ter21wat said:



			All kicking off between them again last night and today....https://www.facebook.com/HFHltd   The group is open so everyone can see whats being said...crazy!
		
Click to expand...

Just followed that link.  What a crazy group! All screaming names at each other, "low life scum" being popular, along with "internet happies" 

What's a happy?  Sounds like a good thing to be.  Or do they mean harpy?


----------



## Fii (19 June 2013)

*Bangs head against wall* .........*repeatedly*


----------



## ter21wat (19 June 2013)

Lol internet happies....I thought hippies maybe??  Its hard to understand what any of them say/mean!!!


----------



## Fii (19 June 2013)

And it looks like old Ruth has changed sides again!!! all she is good for is throwing insults around at people who dare to disagree or have opinions that dont match her's!!


----------



## Fii (19 June 2013)

How many horses on how much land?  Any one?


----------



## ter21wat (19 June 2013)

As far as is being said now 22 horses at yards in Crewe and Middlewhich....


----------



## platypus (19 June 2013)

Fii said:



			How many horses on how much land?  Any one?
		
Click to expand...

16 on less than 2 acres-thats the most up to date esitamate


----------



## Fii (19 June 2013)

platypus said:



			16 on less than 2 acres-thats the most up to date esitamate

Click to expand...

That is awful! OMG!  Its not surprising that they arent thriving then!!


----------



## ter21wat (19 June 2013)

Matthew she doesn't seem to be doing a very good job, asking £800 for a sec A pony on preloved.

Emma she has asked for advice and guidance and was advised to put that price so fair enough if that isn't correct then mum will soon learn. She has no interest in making profit from them but wants to make sure they go to really nice homes and will always be safe.


----------



## Ladyinred (19 June 2013)

Having to keep some information quiet but trust me you haven't heard the worst yet. Not by a long chalk.

Bloody tragic, those ponies would have been better having a quick death at Turners than a long slow hungry one.


----------



## ter21wat (19 June 2013)

comment from the HFHLtdpage....i said the horses get hay an water twice a day i was picking them grass as they do need more than hay some were on hard feeds to. I moved my horse as he was hungry and needed to be eating grass.... i was picking the ponies grass by the wheel barrow which was gone in seconds. I dont lie i have nothing to hide, Jackie is doing the best she can with the horses but they do need grazing asap. Please leave me out of your comments all i did was help the horses

Seems a vet is being called out today as some of the horses are that poorly....apparently the page will be updated later today....


----------



## horseydebbie (19 June 2013)

This saga continues to rumble on. She is obviously still buying at Beeston, but it seems that she has also sold some. I'm sure she has bought quite a lot more than the 16 she now has. Did anyone go to the last sale? Does Jackie or Ruth go or is it their cronies who bid for them? I feel so sorry for these poor horses, living with such ignorant and inexperienced people. I Cant understand why they would choose to outbid genuine buyers, who probably could offer a much better home. I doubt that this is a genuine rescue charity. It is just for profit


----------



## LaurenBay (19 June 2013)

Can't believe Ruth reported us to the RSPCA and Trading Standards  as if they haven't got anything better to do. Crazy Lady


----------



## horseydebbie (19 June 2013)

Why would she do that. You have not made any negative comments about the.


----------



## FionaM12 (19 June 2013)

LaurenBay said:



			Can't believe Ruth reported us to the RSPCA and Trading Standards  as if they haven't got anything better to do. Crazy Lady
		
Click to expand...

Who did she report and what for?


----------



## Patterdale (19 June 2013)

Picking them grass!!? 

Words fail me....


----------



## Amymay (19 June 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Who did she report and what for? 

Click to expand...

All of us for being 'horrid'.........................


----------



## FionaM12 (19 June 2013)

amymay said:



			All of us for being 'horrid'.........................
		
Click to expand...



Wow, I didn't know the RSPCA and Trading Standard's powers covered Online Horridness.


----------



## Amymay (19 June 2013)

FionaM12 said:





Wow, I didn't know the RSPCA and Trading Standard's powers covered Online Horridness. 

Click to expand...

They do - and jealousy....


----------



## noodle_ (19 June 2013)

im so confused?

does ruth now hate jackie or are the best friend/sisters again!?


ruth is nuts....


----------



## horseydebbie (19 June 2013)

More confusing by the day! I will be going to Beeston next week so will see what they are up to now. I thought JJ had been banned by the auctioneer


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (19 June 2013)

Oh good lord, they're all stark raving mad!!


----------



## cappucino (19 June 2013)

So whilst they all try to abdicate responsibility and deny owning horses, or charging each other for livery, transport etc.. I have just one question (for now)


What happened to the foal??


----------



## suestowford (19 June 2013)

I was wondering the same thing cappucino.


----------



## FionaM12 (19 June 2013)

amymay said:



			They do - and jealousy....
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever noticed that if you disagree with certain people on facebook they accuse you of one or all of the following:

1. You're a "hater" (whatever that is) 

2. You're jealous of them 

3. You spend all your time online and therefore don't have a life?

Number 3 is very odd, as clearly you're both online, so that would equally apply to them! 


Sorry, a bit off topic.


----------



## LaurenBay (19 June 2013)

Whoever said anything negative on the FB page she reported, including me lol. 

Ruth says she isn't in contact with Jackie anymore. But is sure making an effort to stick up for her, even though couple of months ago Ruth was calling her sister far worse then what has been said now.


----------



## horseydebbie (20 June 2013)

I wonder what she thinks she is rescuing them from. As far as I know Red Lion Abbatoir (Turners) is still closed. Even though they knew there was no meat man at Beeston she continued to buy them. They are bonkers, and just stopping genuine buyers giving them decent homes. She has bought several quite nice sorts. Hate to think what has happened to them.


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2013)

ROWAN, what colour was the little pregnant mare you wanted???


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=619923


----------



## luckyoldme (20 June 2013)

Its incredibly sad for the horses involved.
Sad that the only way people can learn by this is for it to go horribly wrong for them.
Im sure someone or some persons will at some stage rescue the horses , or offer money to help. These people need to learn by their own mistakes its just so sad that there are horses having to pay for their stupidity.


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2013)

luckyoldme said:



			Its incredibly sad for the horses involved.
Sad that the only way people can learn by this is for it to go horribly wrong for them.
Im sure someone or some persons will at some stage rescue the horses , or offer money to help. These people need to learn by their own mistakes its just so sad that there are horses having to pay for their stupidity.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a scout on FB, there's a comment on the RSPCA page about them.  It would seem the RSPCA are involved.

Let's hope to God they pull their fingers out.


----------



## rowan666 (20 June 2013)

Liver chestnut with a white blaze/stripe... Do they still have her? Ide still be intrested in her if they are selling, does anyone know what happened to her foal?


----------



## love my moelwyn mare (20 June 2013)

iv been there when this awful woman has bought ponies and sold them for profit outside the ring out bidding private buyers! seen it with my own eyes she knows nothing about horses these ponies are suffering and would of been better if they had gone to slaughter because this is pure cruelty ignorance and neglect! the foal died in their care! disgusting woman she is!


----------



## horseydebbie (21 June 2013)

Have a look at the new thread "remember that Daily Mail story of the pony in the living room" What a state the pony's she,s rescued are in.


----------



## lowjumper (29 April 2017)

horseydebbie said:



			Have a look at the new thread "remember that Daily Mail story of the pony in the living room" What a state the pony's she,s rescued are in.
		
Click to expand...

Is the c*w still operating and if so where?

Cheers


----------

